#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-16
<wowow> hey guys
<wowow> installing dapper on intel chipset systems is a problem, screen goes all black 3/4'rs of the way through
<wowow> and not sure how to push the install through
<wowow> has anyone seen this before or knows of tips to help rectify the issue?
<wowow> note: all terminals have gone black with one ... white character pixel in the middle of the screen
<wowow> i've only noticed this ONLY on intel chipset mobos
<wowow> anyone?
<cjwatson> wowow: xresprobe problem IIRC rather than an installer problem as such. Wait half an hour or so to make sure, and then hit Enter and it'll probably boot.
<wowow> oh really?
<wowow> you know what?
<wowow> that worked exactly once ... didn't realize it was half hour
<wowow> damn installing feisty right now ... hmm
<wowow> cjwatson, thanks for the heads up!
<wowow> any hint on wha tmight be going on with xres?
<cjwatson> there's a bug about it somewhere (well, at least ten), but it's not my field of knowledge
<cjwatson> half an hour is probably an exaggeration, but ...
<snoops> evand hi - I'm wondering what your plan for the migration-assistant is? What do you envisage it becoming/doing etc?
<evand> snoops: Well, I haven't written the spec for Gutsy yet, and we still need to discuss things at UDS, however there are a few things that stand out...
<evand> KDE support is critical.
<evand> Vista support is something I'd like to cover, which shouldn't be too hard as the registry format hasn't changed...
<evand> OS X support should be feasible, but I'm willing to let that one slide if I don't find enough time for it
<evand> the main thing is adding targets for Windows XP/Vista
<evand> it doesn't import the actual email yet, and it doesn't import from Thunderbird
<evand> there are more things that can be imported from IE, Firefox, and Opera
<snoops> importing from outlook (not express) would be great - except for the silly format it uses
<evand> indeed, that's a big one
<snoops> I would like to try and add support for different im clients - googletalk, msn
<evand> that would be great
<evand> the biggest problem there has been figuring out where the password is stored and how to decode it
<evand> as you can imagine, the IM clients aren't very forthcoming with that information
<evand> and it's kind of sucky that it doesn't import the passwords now, as I can imagine people easily forgetting their AIM password
<snoops> hehe...I can imagine
<evand> GoogleTalk is something I completely forgot about
<snoops> one thing I think would be great is importing your history - for instance msn saves history in xml files and applies and xslt stylesheet for viewing
<evand> That would be pretty easy to pull in as the only major dependency that m-a has right now is libxml2
<evand> which makes reading such files trivial
<snoops> excellent - and with that format to gaim/kopete etc
<evand> I try to avoid pulling in major libraries as I'd like to see Debian use this in d-i (hopefully with the polishing for that getting done this development cycle)
<evand> indeed
<snoops> skype is another one
<evand> definitely
<evand> some people have suggested installing it as well, but I believe that's bloat.
<evand> I'm willing to discuss such an idea if someoene brings it up at UDS or on the VoIP like during the m-a spec meeting at UDS
<evand> s/like/line/
<snoops> perhaps making an install.sh file on the desktop to install those proprietary apps - skype, opera
<evand> oh!  One really big thing I forgot to mention...
<evand> migration-assistant merges things
<snoops> oh?
<evand> so for IM clients it looks in the Gaim accounts file, sees if the account is there, if not, it puts it in
<evand> it doesn't just copy things 1-to-1
<evand> which can be difficult, but really increases the things we can do with it
<snoops> yep I agree with that
<evand> I'd prefer actually installing the packages over a script that does it, but I'm still quite weary of that.
<snoops> what's the gui for it like (sorry I haven't tried feisty yet)? Are there a bunch of tick boxes for what you want to import?
<snoops> or is it just - try to import everything
<evand> http://evalicious.com/migration-assistant.png
<snoops> superb
<evand> it looks slightly different now
<evand> there's an explanation that those boxes on the bottom are for the account you're importing into
<snoops> oh, itunes importing would be a valuable one, as well as winamp
<evand> you can import multiple accounts from multiple operating systems into a single account or as many accounts as you'd like
<snoops> the winamp one would be good, since you can read the playlist file for all the locations of files
<evand> it actually already imports from iTunes in that iTunes puts all your music in My Music and it copies that
<evand> I'll look into what winamp does though
<snoops> I'd really like to help out with this - migration is something I personally believe can be improved a lot
<snoops> how about things like network settings
<evand> you're more than welcome to branch off of trunk and develop from there, then let me know the url so I can merge it into trunk where necessary
<evand> network settings is definitely on the list
<evand> whether to stop at wireless settings or do something crazier like windows domain membership remains to be seen
<snoops> is the list in your head or is there a a todo list?
<evand> I have a tomboy note for it, which I'll pretty soon convert into a spec for Gutsy
<evand> or at least the draft for one
<evand> I don't know if you're familiar with the Ubuntu release process, but basically there's a developer summit in Spain starting on the 6th, where we'll gather and write up specs for the features that should be in Gutsy
<evand> for those that cannot make it to spain, there's VoIP lines for each spec meeting
<snoops> what do you think about the install.sh idea for apps like opera/skype? That could be extended a bit more for things like vlc etc
<snoops> I'm in New Zealand, doubt I'll be able to make it to spain..voip would be cool though :)
<evand> once the specs are finalized, then we do feature development for a few months, then things get locked down for bug fixing
<evand> yes, you should definitely call in.  The information for that will be posted as we get closer to the event.
<evand> I'm not keen on an install.sh script.  The proper way to do it would be to have the installer actually install said packages, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea.  It's definitely something we can discuss further at the summit, when there's more than just the two of us talking about it.
<evand> In my head it comes down to is that within the scope of migration-assistant, but we shall see
<snoops> yep, cool
<snoops> I'll mull away at a few things - like a im-history-import
<snoops> and take a look at googletalk
<evand> awesome, let me know if you need any guidence or explanation of the code
<snoops> I don't think this is directly in the migration scope, but one thing I had trouble with when first getting into linux was what application replaces the one I used in windows.. Do you see any potential after looking at a hdd (and the list of programs) for a list suggesting.. "for outlook, outlook express use evolution", "for photoshop, mspaint, paint.net try the gimp, or gimpshop" etc
<evand> I see that as more of a documentation and naming issue
<snoops> yep, cool.
<evand> the ubiquity-slideshow spec sort of covers this, but I don't think the intention was to explain what applications are used as replacements, but rather what exciting features are in this release
<snoops> Over the next couple weeks when I get time I'll try to start chipping away at various settings - skype, network settings, msn, gtalk
<evand> great!  keep me posted
<snoops> thanks - and I must say, I really appreciate being able to talk to the person who's made this, to get some insight. It's been very helpful
<evand> anytime, thanks for your interest
<saispo> hi
<saispo> if i use apt-install or apt-get install in a preinst or postinst file with debconf, it's possible to get a progress bar ?
<cjwatson> err, a preinst or postinst where?
<saispo> in a meta package
<cjwatson> preinsts aren't allowed in d-i and neither preinsts nor postinsts of regular (non-udeb) packages are allowed to install other packages
<cjwatson> metapackages should just depend on other packages, not do crazy things like trying to apt-get install them
<saispo> cjwatson: yes, i understand
<saispo> but when i preseed an installation of a metapackage in d-i, the progress bar stop...
<cjwatson> the packaging system isn't re-entrant - you can't call it recursively
<cjwatson> if you try, stuff will break
<saispo> cjwatson: ok, not possible ?
<cjwatson> nope
<saispo> hmmm
<cjwatson> when you get a hang, check syslog
<cjwatson> but in general, don't try to call dpkg/apt/etc. from maintainer scripts. :)
<saispo> no hang :) it install the package but the progress bar stop on "preseeding application..."
<saispo> cjwatson: ok :)
<cjwatson> "preseeding application" isn't a string in the installer - this must be your code
<saispo> cjwatson: i don't think it's the real phrase i have :)
<cjwatson> you must never paraphrase messages
<saispo> the progress bar hangs when i use preseed_latecommande="apt-install eole --force-yes" for example
<cjwatson> that's (a) full of typos (b) not legal apt-install syntax
<cjwatson> apt-install != apt-get install
<saispo> --force-yes it's not comptible with apt-install ?
<cjwatson> no
<saispo> i just want to enhance the d-i for my project :) just this, if it's not possible, it's not possible :)
<cjwatson> sure, but don't make up options and expect them to work ;)
<saispo> :)
<cjwatson> there is no reason it should not be possible to install extra packages, as long as those packages don't do abnormal things in their maintainer scripts
<saispo> cjwatson: and if i create a metapackage which includes three metapackages and i use debconf-apt-progress in a preseed_latecommand, it's not possible too ? :)
<cjwatson> it is possible with very careful use of in-target, but it is not easy to get right and I would recommend you keep it simple
<saispo> yep
<saispo> i think it's more safe :)
<cjwatson> I would advise just using apt-install and not worrying about the progress bar
<saispo> i will must switch to ubiquity ;-)
<cjwatson> or preseeding pkgsel to install your packages, in which case you will get a progress bar
<saispo> if i use pkgsel, i must modify pkgsel-data packages no ?
<cjwatson> this is documented in the preseeding appendix of the installation guide
<cjwatson> under "Package selection"
<saispo> ok, will see this
<saispo> i don't understand how to create pkgsel-data... will read :) thanks
<cjwatson> "pkgsel-data" does not exist
<saispo> k
<saispo> #d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server build-essential if i change openssh-server with my metapackage, i will get a progress bar you think ?
<cjwatson> it will be included in the pkgsel stage of the installer which has a progress bar
<saispo> ok, thanks
<saispo> will test this :)
<saispo> but i can use preseed_latecommand="pkgsel eole" at the prompt boot cd ?
<saispo> or i must write it in the preseed file ?
<cjwatson> that is completely garbled - please read the documentation!
<cjwatson> it is release time, I cannot possibly read the manual for you at this point, I'm sorry
<saispo> i understand, no problem
<saispo> i have some difficult to understand the difference between pkgsel and tasksel...
<cjwatson> you do not need to; read the documentation
<saispo> k
<saispo> thanks Colin :)
<cjwatson> I'm afraid you must enter things precisely as documented rather than guessing - there is no indication anywhere in the manual that "pkgsel" might be valid as a command inside preseed/late_command (not preseed_latecommand, which is mentioned nowhere)
<saispo> you're right :)
<saispo> because i have to problem, and i try to resolve the two problems with one solution, and it's not the good solutionn
<saispo> the second problem is to have a choice in d-i for a preseed schema partion or manually do it...
<saispo> cjwatson: pkgsel work fine, thanks :)
<cjwatson> good
<poningru> hmm anyone here familiar with the sparc installer?
<cjwatson> only in broad terms
<poningru> we need someone for the 7.04 final 'tour'
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC
<poningru> specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/RC?action=show&redirect=Ubuntu704Features#head-97f528cdec6aa0524271cdcc137149e6fbc950ab
<poningru> cjwatson: just a feature writeup is what we need
<poningru> and if you have any suggestions to add to that would wonderfull too
<cjwatson> ask fabbione
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r285 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-16> oem-config: * Update Japanese keyboard layout handling to match console-setup
<CIA-16> oem-config:  1.7ubuntu18, which uses jp(latin),jp by default (LP: #63915).
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-17
<tepsipakki> I guess this won't be too much offtopic here :) http://apcmag.com/5862/intel_shows_pc_booting_windows_with_uefi_firmware
<tepsipakki> forget the windows part
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: I do dearly hope that we can forget the DOS partition table format in time
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: though I'm worried that we still need the VGA BIOS to initialise many graphics cards for us; wonder if these PCs are any different in that regard than the Intel Macs
<tepsipakki> remains to be seen.. bios-compatibility needs to be around for some time :/
<tepsipakki> what would be the replacement for DOS partition table?
<tepsipakki> I hear that AIX systems have a flexible format
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: GPT
<tepsipakki> ah, reading ->
<cjwatson> ia64 systems and Intel Macs already use it
<cjwatson> though for Intel Macs we still have to mirror it to DOS-style ("MBR") partition tables in a slightly crazy way
<tepsipakki> hum, the AIX scheme is practically just LVM using the drives as PV:s.. bleh
<tepsipakki> so nothing special there
<cjwatson> I must admit that AIX's filesystem management is a dream to se
<cjwatson> use
<cjwatson> it's the only nice thing I ever saw about AIX
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> I like AdvFS of Tru64
<tepsipakki> filesets are nice
<cjwatson> I didn't know Tru64 had the LVM-like fs grow/shrink stuff
<cjwatson> I mean in AIX it's "please give this fs another 10GB" "OK"
<tepsipakki> in Tru64 the layering is a bit confusing, since AdvFS has some of the features of LSM
<cjwatson> ah
<tepsipakki> but you could have partitioned root (root_domain), swap, and the rest (usr_domain, usually). Then create multiple filesets to the domains as needed. They still share the same storage space, but can have quotas
<tepsipakki> like, in usr_domain we have var- and tmp-filesets, which have quotas
<cjwatson> oh, ok, that's neat
<cjwatson> quotas are the main reason to bother with partitioning on a server ...
<tepsipakki> true..
<tepsipakki> I still have the habit of using multiple partitions on my desktops, but on the most recent installation it only has root, var and home :P
<tepsipakki> and a spare one for testing
<jetsaredim> evand: ing
<jetsaredim> *ping
<jetsaredim> or cjwatson if you're around too
<jetsaredim> I'm finally getting a chance to go over those notes that evand gave me a few weeks ago
<jetsaredim> and I had a quick question
<jetsaredim> actually just more questions in general
<evand> jetsaredi1: pong
<evand> sure thing
<evand> though Tuesdays and Thursdays are quite busy, so if I don't respond right away, rest assured I'll respond later in the day
<spheard> hi, Ive had my MBR wiped out by bloody vista, Im trying to use $sudo grub-install to reinstate it but its asking for a device sda0 and sda1 dont do it. Im using edgy
<cjwatson> 'sudo grub-install hd0' is normally what you want to install on the first drive
<cjwatson> or 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'
<cjwatson> (assuming your disk really is sda)
<spheard> sata
<cjwatson> hd0 is the grub syntax. /dev/sda is the Linux syntax. Either should work
<spheard> then grub-install will search all the partitions and list them
<spheard> ?
<cjwatson> no
<spheard> oh
<spheard> then I have to put in each line?
<cjwatson> what?
<cjwatson> just use either of the commands I suggested
<spheard> I take it then I will have to tell grub where all my operating systems are
<cjwatson> no, your old /boot/grub/menu.lst will still be there
<cjwatson> it's not stored in the MBR
<cjwatson> grub-install will just switch it back on
<spheard> oh of course
<spheard> sweet
<spheard> so $grub-install /dev/sda should make it all good then
<spheard> although the partition with grub on is is sda5
<spheard> thnks, Im going to give it a go
<wienczny_> Hi I heard that there a plans for a new automatic installer for feisty+1 but I did not find a spec yet. Does a spec already exist?
<cjwatson> I think that's overstating the case slightly
<cjwatson> you're probably thinking of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-automation
<cjwatson> which is basically adjusting ubiquity to make automation a bit easier
<cjwatson> I suspect many people doing automated installs will still want to use d-i though
<mark> is there anything new in that respect in feisty?
<cjwatson> the main use cases for ubiquity automation are (IMO) people who are already doing customised live CDs and automatic testing
<cjwatson> mark: very little, just minor tweaks
<mark> ok
<cjwatson> partman-auto/disk is optional now if you have only one disk and have partman-auto/method preseeded to regular
<cjwatson> that's about the only significant thing
<cjwatson> it's been a slow cycle because Debian's been frozen
<mark> hmm oh well
<mark> at least I won't have many problems adapting to feisty ;)
<wienczny_> There are no plans beyond that?
<cjwatson> wienczny_: do you have specific requests?
<mark> automated LVM/raid would be really nice
<cjwatson> right, but that's for d-i
<cjwatson> and being worked on in Debian already
<mark> ok
<wienczny_> Its just that I wrote my own small scripted-installer for debian and ubuntu and I'd like to see a better solution in the distro
<cjwatson> wienczny_: what did you find you couldn't do with the existing d-i preseeding facilities?
<cjwatson> or with Kickstart in the case of Ubuntu
<wienczny_> Installing software-raid. lvm. etc.
<cjwatson> ok, then what I said to mark
<mark> heh
<cjwatson> ubiquity-automation isn't going to help with that
<cjwatson> and you don't want a "new automatic installer", you want extensions to the existing one :-)
<cjwatson> no point reinventing a perfectly good whell
<cjwatson> wheel
<mark> no, d-i seems pretty good
<wienczny_> I want an installer that is easier to use that can do raid and lvm ;-)
<cjwatson> ubiquity doesn't do lvm or raid yet, although it's on a sort of tenuous long-term roadmap
<mark> d-i raid/lvm works ok once you learn about its quirks
<cjwatson> a lot of the point of doing the new ubiquity advanced partitioner in feisty was to make it more practical to fit advanced partitioning methods like lvm and raid into it in the future
<mark> it's a REAL pain on 9600 bps though ;-)
<cjwatson> this was basically not practical with gparted/qtparted
<cjwatson> once those are fitted into ubiquity and ubiquity-automation is done, it'll be possible to use exactly the same preseeding as becomes available in d-i for LVM and RAID
<cjwatson> </vision>
* cjwatson likes symmetry
<cjwatson> however, there's enough stuff backed up from previous cycles for ubiquity that I'm not sure when lvm and raid will happen
<wienczny_> Will it possible to use ubiquity for automatic network installation?
<cjwatson> ubiquity's very much designed for live CDs at the moment, although the LCA2007 guys did work out a hack to get it to install over the network
<cjwatson> it would probably be a smallish patch from someone interested
<mark> is this for some automated desktop deployment thing? :)
<cjwatson> make sure casper's support for netbooting works properly, and teach ubiquity where to get its source filesystem
<mark> because if you were installing servers like me, you wouldn't care about ubiquity probably ;)
<wienczny_> mmh. My point is this: Ubuntu tries to be a server-distribution (some sort of that). If you've got a look at SuSE or Redhat you will see that its a lot easier to do a unattended automatic installation of complete networks. This is still missing in ubuntu
<mark> why would you want ubiquity for servers?
<cjwatson> for unattended installations ... what mark said
<cjwatson> we already implement compatibility with RH's Kickstart tool
<cjwatson> the main pain is that the underlying preseeding facilities for LVM and RAID aren't quite there, but when they are, we can extend that to them
<czr> do ks lvm/raid setups work in feisty d-i?
<cjwatson> and then I think it's merely a documentation problem
<mark> I imagine it hard to explain ;)
<cjwatson> czr: no, due to the problem I just mentioned
<wienczny_> ^^ Kickstart would be great if I could just take the redhat kickstart docu and do whats documented there ;-(
<cjwatson> it's documented as an omission in the installation guide
<cjwatson> wienczny_: aside from LVM and RAID, is there anything you can't do?
<czr> cjwatson, I thought so, was suprised by your "we already implement compatibility"-thingy. nm :-)
<cjwatson> Our installation guide includes errata of what we don't implement relative to RH
<czr> are pre and post-scripts supported?
<cjwatson> yes
<wienczny_> I'm need to doing initial configuration that goes beyond the di
<czr> cool. x setups?
<cjwatson> they may only be shell scripts
<mark> wienczny_: like what?
<czr> they mostly are anyway, shell restriction is not a problem
<cjwatson> czr: to some extent, yes, though the need for that is gradually going out the window as X gets smarter
<cjwatson> we translate xconfig options into xserver-xorg/blah preseeds
<wienczny_> deploying exchanging cfengine-keys
<cjwatson> wienczny_: post scripts should let you do all of that I'd've thought
<mark> that's hardly a d-i thing is it ;)
<mark> yeah
<wienczny_> You need to get it over a secured channel...
<czr> cjwatson, well, I normally only set the resolution through ks, and let it decide and autodetect the rest automatically
<mark> I never understand what "secured" means on a newly installing box
<czr> haven't really figured out how to do that with d-i yet (worked with edgy though)
<cjwatson> xconfig --resolution is translated into xserver-xorg/config/display/modes
<wienczny_> Well, I'm currently copying all of those files using ssl and a kerberos-ticket.
<cjwatson> in a slightly hackish way although I think the original is hackish to begin wish
<cjwatson> with
<cjwatson> wienczny_: if you install the relevant packages in %packages, you should be able to do just the same thing with a chrooted %post script
* czr nods at cjwatson 
<czr> I'll take a stab at creating lvm stuff with d-i next week maybe when I have the time. I need a setup which will install on any hard disk (not depending on the device name).
<wienczny_> cjwatson: do you run tests on automatic installtions of complete desktops? I ran into great problems doing that.
<czr> and will be testing with feisty, so I guess I'll be counting the installs again. took 82 installs to get edgy in the way I wanted :-)
<mark> sounds familiar ;)
<cjwatson> wienczny_: not personally yet, though I believe our support team do
<cjwatson> I have unit tests of some components
<cjwatson> automatic installation is a relatively small part of my job, so I'm quite reliant on people filing bugs about their problems
<czr> how many other active hackers are there working on d-i?
<czr> d-i in ubuntu I mean
<wienczny_> cjwatson: There are some quirks you have to get around. Some basic libs are broken, when trying to preseed them.
<czr> wienczny_, in feisty?
<cjwatson> czr: fabbione and evand do the odd bits
<wienczny_> cjwatson: did not try that in feisty yet.
<cjwatson> what *libraries* need to be preseeded?
<czr> wienczny_, I have edgy in full automatic install over pxe, no problems here.
<wienczny_> my problems came up with libnss-ldap
<cjwatson> czr: for d-i I'm increasingly trying to keep in sync with Debian now that they have a pretty decent single-stage configuration
<cjwatson> though we still have a non-trivial delta
<wienczny_> and more than one installed desktop.
<mark> cjwatson: and now d-i is used less in ubuntu anyway, I imagine?
<mark> you can do all the customization in ubiquity
<cjwatson> ok, I can't be familiar with every possible installation scenario :)
<czr> cjwatson, seems sane thing to do. I'm just starting poking around d-i now, there seems to be pretty scarse documentation on it (mostly out of date).
<cjwatson> mark: to some extent
<cjwatson> certainly there's less pressure for the simplest-possible install
<cjwatson> which created some difficult tensions early on
<mark> I'd rather want more control / dialogs than less ;)
<cjwatson> czr: it's mostly in doc/ in the debian-installer source package, but better to look in svn.debian.org/svn/d-i/ than in Ubuntu
<czr> cjwatson, k, thanks
<cjwatson> and wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller
<czr> ah, first time I hear about the wiki on it. damn :-)
<czr> thanks
<wienczny_> I had a look at libnss-ldap sources. They are still as they were for edgy.
<cjwatson> although I realise it impinges on automatic installations, I don't consider libnss-ldap part of the installer
<cjwatson> it would be more effective to talk to folks who know about that for preseeding improvements
<wienczny_> who is that? IMHO the debconf part of this package is terribly broken and I already send a patch to the upstream maintainer to get it fixed.
<cjwatson> I do not know; bug reports are as good a way as any to contact maintainers
<cjwatson> the upstream maintainer wouldn't typically be involved with debconf; do you mean the Debian maintainer?
<cjwatson> I would suggest a Debian bug report
<cjwatson> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<wienczny_> and then create a link in launchpad?
<cjwatson> if you like
<cjwatson> though it may just create work since I don't think anyone's particularly actively paying attention to that package in Ubuntu at the moment
<wienczny_> This package is just important for those who use ldap-server for authorization
<czr> which is I think majority of larger environments where linux is used
<wienczny_> ;-) And its in universe -> no support
<czr> this is still something which is somewhat lacking in ubuntu. support for larger scale environments (and servers too).
<czr> but I guess it will change with time and volunteers
<wienczny_> ^^ Thats what I need to do with it.
<czr> well, drop me a note when you've fixed all the problems ;-)
<wienczny_> *grml*
<czr> iscsi/aoe/luks/ldap-tls/nfs4 integration would be nice. and the tools to go with those :-)
<czr> ah, and gfx and xen too. maybe I still forgot something :-)
<czr> gfs even.
<wienczny_> I hate gfs ;-) It just broke out test installation every 24h
<czr> heh
<wienczny_> I did a package for iscsi an posted it to revu some time ago.
<czr> I've yet to set it up properly
<czr> although I did try to fix some brain damage in gfs2 kbuilds
<wienczny_> We wanted to use cyrus-imap with gfs. The dlm just hang after some time
<wienczny_> nfs4 integratoin would be great. some department migrated from nfs3 one month ago.
<czr> I've yet to debug it properly
<czr> it seems a bit on the complex side with all the gss-stuff leaking into it
<wienczny_> They are using opensuse for their desktops though.
<wienczny_> One of my favorite ubuntu bugs has been fixed for feisty ;-)
<wienczny_> You can use the openafs-version in the repository and get it working with the default ubuntu-kernel. this has never worked since hoary...
<czr> eww. afs :-)
<wienczny_> ?
<czr> it's evil :-)
<wienczny_> why is afs evil? I think it should be rewritten from scratch - but the concepts are great
<czr> the pag passing implementation at least was pretty evil
<czr> it's been some time since I read the codebase, and yes, it definitely should be rewritten
<czr> anyhow, this is getting very OT :-)
<wienczny_> I'll have to install one of our afs-fileservers now. We should talk about it later. Maybe we should start a group for large scale installations?
<wienczny_> bye
<czr> wienczny_, would be nice
<czr> damn :-)
<wienczny_> how could I contact you about that?
<czr> wienczny_, privmsg
<czr> but note that I'm not affiliated with ubuntu in any way :-)
<czr> and also I'm quite busy unfortunately right now, I'd think ubuntu has a global "corporate" team that you might want to join?
<wienczny_> I'm not, too
<wienczny_> We'll see ;-) bye
* czr waves
<spheard> hi, Im trying to reinstate grub aftr a vista reinstall. $sudo grub-install /dev/hda gives me the error :Could not find device for /boot Not found or not a block device. sda is there along with sda1->sda6. anyone any idea whats going on?
<czr> spheard, try #ubuntu (this is d-i development channel as the topic says)
<spheard> oh I been trying in there
<cjwatson> hang on a second
<cjwatson> spheard: are you in rescue mode or something?
<cjwatson> or chrooted from some other system?
<spheard> nope
<cjwatson> ls /proc/cmdline
<spheard> 6.1 live disk, with pci=nomsi
<cjwatson> oh, you need to mount your installed system and chroot into it
<spheard> oh okay
<spheard> where can I find a howto?
<cjwatson> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo chroot /mnt
<cjwatson> (assuming your root filesystem is /dev/sda1)
<cjwatson> then grub-install /dev/sda in there
<spheard> I tried that, but it said there was no entry in fstab
<cjwatson> or in fact https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<spheard> thanks man
<spheard> Ill give it a go
<tepsipakki> czr: what do you think is lacking from nfsv4-integration?
<czr> tepsipakki, I don't know, never tried it on ubuntu yet :-)
<czr> it was more of a "wishlist of all the things I'd like to get working on ubuntu". not complaints per se.
<tepsipakki> I've been using it for a year
<tepsipakki> with ubuntu
<tepsipakki> and we also do fully automated installations with d-i since two years
<tepsipakki> you really don't need to get everything preseedable if you have the infrastructure to pull in a tarball with common customizations and apply it during the install
<czr> tepsipakki, how can you easily select the target autopart disk if the same preseed needs to support ide/sata and scsi?
<tepsipakki> d-i     partman-auto/disk               string  /dev/sda /dev/sde /dev/hda
<tepsipakki> that seems to work :)
<czr> and that would select the first one that exists?
<tepsipakki> I guess so
<czr> interesting, will try. thanks :-)
<tepsipakki> we only have one for the desktops
<tepsipakki> on some machines the usb-card reader gets /dev/sd{a-d}
<czr> yeah
<czr> firewire disks also go into /dev/sda. and I guess with libata all the IDE will go there too
<czr> joy++.
<czr> the only things that aren't going into /dev/sd* so far are the integrated mmc/sd-readers and the floppy drive.
<tepsipakki> it's been discussed to release our tools (lkprop: a machine metadata db, altdb/rfist: cfengine/puppet killer :) and make them OSS
<czr> well, the problem in this case is that our machine metadata can't be part of the ubuntu-install system
<tepsipakki> not all IDE-controllers use libata
<tepsipakki> yet anyway
<czr> not yet.
<czr> it's getting worse all the time.
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> we generate everything from the db
<czr> yeah, that would be nice
<tepsipakki> from sudoers to nfs-exports
<tepsipakki> I mean, everything :)
<tepsipakki> which involves object groups etc
<tepsipakki> if a computer is added to the db, it's installable in 5min
<czr> sounds nice
<czr> our environment is a bit different though. we reinstall different setups/configs into the same sets of computers all the time. same set in this case consists of about 30 class rooms with varying different hardware. and obviously we install not just linuxes. mostly windows infact. with about 200 diff setups.
<tepsipakki> during that time it has a krb machine principal, DHCP reservations etc. NFS access is the only thing that needs manual intervention, but that's just paranoia
<tepsipakki> this system only handles all our unices
<czr> yeah, I wish the env I'm working in would be more homogenic, but it's somewhat spaghetti :-)
<czr> so I'd just be content of piggybacking d-i ubuntus over pxe in the current system.
<czr> although I still need to figure out a scalable way of getting the hostname into d-i so that it will use it for dhcp-requests ;-)
<czr> (scalable meaning not having separate pxelinuc.cfgs for each target host)
<tepsipakki> the windows guys are always trying to sell their proprietary tools which suck
<tepsipakki> hah, we have separate pxeconfigs for every host :)
<tepsipakki> because they are generated on the fly
<tepsipakki> and because they contain some settings that need to be given on the cmdline
<czr> well, I don't want to generate them on the fly. I want one config to represent one target setup (edgy/x86, feisty/x86, etc)
<tepsipakki> like the preseed-url
<czr> sure
<czr> but my preseed is not machine-specific.
<czr> so I can pass the "same url" to all the d-is that are installing the same config. only the hostname needs to be different.
<czr> but my aims are quite different from what you have.
<tepsipakki> hostname and IP here, dhcp is only used for netbooting
<tepsipakki> since we rely on fqdn as the hostname, and there is a bug which makes the hostname short even if it is preseeded as full
<czr> heh. in our env the hostname appears into dns based on the dhcp hostname in the dhcp request ;-)
<czr> it's evil.
<tepsipakki> we use dhcp only for laptops, for now
<tepsipakki> although there are no linux-laptops installed by this system, only macs
<tepsipakki> the nss/ldap-situation on linux is pathetic.. the padl tools should be forked
<tepsipakki> and made into something much better
<tepsipakki> and integrated
<czr> indeed
<tepsipakki> a coworker (mac-enthusiast) has toyed with the idea
<tepsipakki> he says something like what OSX has would be cool
<tepsipakki> a single daemon which handles cacheing, authentication etc
<tepsipakki> ncsd is a joke
<czr> vintela decided to go with the single daemon solution
<czr> they just provide nss hooks to it
<czr> and that's the only way to keep the whole linux/ad integration clean
<czr> otherwise you end up breaking ad-security or breaking ldap local user security
<tepsipakki> you use vintela?
<tepsipakki> it's not certified for ubuntu, and that's the only valid reason why the windows-guys are pushing redhat here..
<tepsipakki> thank god they are having problems with it, so I can have the 250 desktops on U
<tepsipakki> and more coming
<tepsipakki> I'd hate to maintain them using a windows-desktop, or via rdesktop
<tepsipakki> also it would mean bye-bye NFS and using CIFS
<tepsipakki> hell no :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-18
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2043 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Use code based on shutil.copyfileobj rather than shutil.copyfile to copy
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  files, avoiding a couple of unnecessary stats due to os.path.samefile.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2044 ubiquity/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Remove noui and text frontends, which are too out-of-date at the moment
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  even to be worth using as examples. A reimplementation would need to
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  start from scratch anyway.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2045 ubiquity/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Rename gtkui frontend to gtk-ui to match kde-ui (which had to be named
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  that way due to a clash with python-kde3).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2046 ubiquity/ (8 files in 3 dirs): * Update some copyright dates.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2047 ubiquity/ (9 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Split out internationalisation code from ubiquity.misc into
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  ubiquity.i18n.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2048 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs): remove netcloner frontend too
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2049 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): * Remove some dead code from ubiquity.misc.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2050 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (i18n.py misc.py): fix ubiquity.misc and ubiquity.i18n imports
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2051 ubiquity/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Create a BaseFrontend class and move various things to it; it now counts
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  as a relatively clear specification of what a frontend has to implement.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Reorder some frontend methods to follow the ordering of the UI.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2052 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk-ui.py kde-ui.py): remove dead attribute
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2053 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py: forgot to remove some attribute initialisation now done in BaseFrontend
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2054 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk-ui.py kde-ui.py): reorder some attribute initialisation to match method ordering more closely
* mark starts mirroring feisty
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-19
<jetsaredim> ugh
<jetsaredim> anyone around?
<evand> jetsaredim: I am now
<mark> feisty automated, preseeded installs fully work, except the automatic selection of the (first) disk
<mark> d-i     partman-auto/disk       string  /dev/sda
<mark> why doesn't that work?
<cjwatson> have you preseeded partman-auto/method?
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/method string regular
<mark> no
<cjwatson> do so
<mark> aha, thanks
<mark> that won't do anything for edgy?
<cjwatson> partman-auto/disk is then unnecessary if you only have one disk
<mark> we usually have multiple disks, and it should select the first one
<mark> so /dev/sda will then work, right?
<cjwatson> yes, that's true, partman-auto/method doesn't exist in edgy (had to check)
<mark> good
<cjwatson> /dev/sda should be fine
<mark> thanks
<mark> are there any other method values?
<mark> what does it do?
<mark> maybe I should check the docs of 7.04 ;)
<cjwatson> 'lvm', 'raid', or 'crypto' (that last not supported in Ubuntu yet)
<cjwatson> probably best check the upstream docs
<mark> cool
<mark> Linux mint 2.6.20-15-server #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:22:36 UTC 2007 x86_64
<mark> Ubuntu 7.04 auto-installed on Thu Apr 19 09:36:58 UTC 2007.
<mark> that worked beautiful
<mark> good work, and congratulations on the release! :)
<mark> (has it actually been released yet? :) the site is a little unreachable)
<cjwatson> not officially until the mail is visible on ubuntu-announce@lists
<cjwatson> we're in final preparation
<mark> ok
<cjwatson> (past the point of no return, but still in flight)
<saispo> hi cjwatson :)
<saispo> mark: preseed feisty for automatic partition work very weel
<saispo> s/weel/well/
<mark> it worked well for edgy and dapper too
<saispo> mark: for automatic harddrive detection i have some problem on edgy
<mark> hmm that was a bit iffy yes
<saispo> i must set /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<mark> yeah, fortunately all our servers use /dev/sda anyway
<mark> no ide drives anymore
<saispo> mark: not for me, why it's a problem :-)
<mark> dapper used devfs syntax I believe
<mark> so you could do /dev/discs/disc0 or something like that
<cjwatson> /dev/discs/disc0/disc
<cjwatson> saispo: fixed in feisty
<saispo> yep :)
<saispo> and i'm happy :)
<jetsaredim> evand: eh - finally able to get back
<jetsaredim> didn't mean to sound impatient earlier
<jetsaredim> anyhow I was looking for some more guidance on the template stuff - basically the "what's next" from what you gave me a couple weeks ago
<jetsaredim> I'll be right back though
<mark> hehe, the local mirror is doggggsssloooowwww right now
<jetsaredim> evand: ping
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-20
<jetsaredim> evand: ping
<evand> jetsaredim: pong
<evand> I got your email.  I shall reply to it when I get off work tonight.
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> no prob
<Nerdz> Hi
<Nerdz> My problem is: When I try to install ubuntu, I select the Start/Install menu, then I see the ubuntu logo with a progress bar at the bottom. When the progress bar reach the end, I see a black screen and then, I see a orange/yellow screen and I only have my mouse. I have waited 10minutes to this window and still nothing. What can I do to solve this? Thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<smo> hi all
<smo> need help with ubiquity 2 things
<smo> first does ubiquity create a $user variable for exemple and how can i use it ??? and during install i chosse new user and password but after install this user is not created still need to use the original live c user any idears on those 2 points?
<smo> really need answer please
<smo> last thing not workng in my custom live cd
<smo> anyone here?
<smo> need help :(
<cjwatson> I think you should start by reading doc/README in the ubiquity souece package
<cjwatson> source
<cjwatson> it doesn't answer your question directly but it will help you ask less confused questions :-)
<cjwatson> and also, five minutes is not a long enough period of time to start panicking and asking "anyone here?". Please don't do that. IRC takes a while.
<smo> i know cj... not a newb but thx anyway
<smo> so it could be normal cjwatson?
<smo> reading the README
<cjwatson> the original live CD user is intentionally not copied across; changing that would need modifications to ubiquity to explicitly copy it
<cjwatson> (ubiquity copies the read-only squashfs, not the running live session, so it doesn't include the live CD user which is only created at live CD boot time)
<cjwatson> sounds like you accidentally booted back into the live session, to be honest
<smo> d on t know
<smo> i created user smolleyes for exemple
<smo> when gdm boot after install i use those login and it s say no smolleyes user...
<smo> /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/components/usersetup.py |  /usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/
<smo> need to change one of those scripts?
<smo> i need to kepp my /home/user or casper not create the user right during live cd boot just add part of my /etc/skel adduser works fine copy all /etc/sskel
<smo> strange
<smo> maybe proble is due to the fact i keep the original live cd user in /home
<smo> not gerenated
<smo> could be?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> don't do that - have it be generated at boot time
<cjwatson> and make sure /etc/passwd on the read-only filesystem doesn't have any non-system users (e.g. no uid 1000), otherwise user-setup won't bother creating a user
<smo> ok cjwatson but why it do not import all files in /etc/skel on defualt live user???
<smo> just part of it
<smo> so ugly icon no wallpaper no gnome config... but adduser works fine
<smo> smo:x:1000:1000:,,,:/home/smo:/bin/bash
<cjwatson> I suspect you made a mistake somewhere - it does just use adduser (ultimately)
<smo> have it now for the default user
<cjwatson> again, make sure that /etc/passwd doesn't have that user listed in it on your squashfs
<smo> so i remove the homedir and those line in /etc/apsswd right?
<cjwatson> see if there's anything from user-setup or adduser in /var/log/casper.log too
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> they don't belong in the squashfs
<smo> and home will be complete on "generation "?
<smo> sorry for my englsih and thx for the help cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> all I can say is "it should be". :-)
<smo> ok i ll try so
<smo> deluser too?
<cjwatson> deluser is not involved
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2055 ubiquity/d-i/sources.list: feisty -> gutsy
<CIA-16> oem-config: cjwatson * r286 oem-config/d-i/sources.list: feisty -> gutsy
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-21
<smo> hi
<smo> thx cjwatson i followed your instructions it s now all working :)
<cjwatson> great, glad to hear it
<smo> how can i add a laucnher to the desktop of the new user ?? or just how to get a  $user....
<smo> hey
<smo> thx again
<smo> was a big problem for me
<cjwatson> edit /scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser (IIRC) in the initramfs and make it do more stuff
<smo> ok i ll look it now
<cjwatson> may be easiest to get a scratch Ubuntu desktop system, install casper on it, edit the file in place (/usr/share/initramfs-tools/ somewhere, I think) and update-initramfs -u - then the updated initramfs will be in /boot/
<smo> i made many many things on ubuntu live cd
<smo> by chroot
<smo> made personals scripts for beryl 3d card etc and compile of mplayer jack ....
<smo> just need to place the laucher for beryl/3d card on the dektop like the install icon
<smo> but don t know how to retrieve the username chosed in the install process
<smo> ok sorry
<smo> easy lol
<smo> can just copy the /ubiquity-kdeui.desktop part ...
<smo> no?
<cjwatson> yeah, should be pretty similar to that
<smo> ok need to rebuild the squash just for that...
<smo> i try
<smo> /usr/lib/ubiquity/user-setup/user-setup-apply
<smo> more interesting for me
<smo> nice i think need to test now...
<jetsaredim> you're up early
<cjwatson_> jetsaredim_: my client autojoins - it doesn't imply I'm actually here
<mark> hmm, still odd problems with "hangs" when configuring LVM and activating old LVs and stuff
#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-22
<rrittenhouse> Would anybody here know why when getting to the partitioning step on the feisty installer.. why it only gives me a manual option to partition my disks AND shows nothing in the box after i hit forward (as far as partitions)
<cjwatson_> mark: those problems were in the release notes
<mark> ok
<mark> ah yes, first item
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2056 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk-ui.py): - Disable thunar automounting during installation (LP: #107259).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2057 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * Fix crash if partman exits while the create or edit dialog is being
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  displayed (LP: #108204).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2058 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Reconfigure /etc/papersize on installation (LP: #104160).
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2059 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: * When changing values of debconf questions in /target, make sure to shut
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  down debconf-communicate even if the Python debconf confmodule raises an
<CIA-16> ubiquity:  exception.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-14
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, I tried the new zoommap changes out
<cjwatson> evand: the problem I have now is that, when you try to move the mouse towards your home region, it tends to zoom to the edge of the map where you entered, typically some polar or ocean region
<cjwatson> evand: I don't recognise polar regions very well, and the effect of this is that I suddenly have no idea where I am
<cjwatson> evand: so I'm not sure this has helped, unfortunately :-(
<cjwatson> evand: I wonder if a delay before zooming would help? Or maybe just go back to requiring a click before zooming?
<cjwatson> huh, actually it seems to zoom to the top-left edge, or maybe the last place you zoomed to, or something; very oddd
<cjwatson> odd
<cjwatson> another problem is that the edges are small enough that it's easy to exit the zoom area by mistake, which I can then understand would require the zoom area to return to the last place you zoomed to
<cjwatson> OK, I think this bit is uncontroversial
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2654 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py): * Allow diagonal scrolling in timezone map.
<cjwatson> evand: the rest of what I've been playing with is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948/
<cjwatson> evand: it stops it from instantly zooming in, and instead waits half a second, which seems to make it a bit easier to get to about the right area of the map before it zooms
<cjwatson> evand: it also arranges for the zoomed position to be where you were on entry (or wherever you got the mouse to before the timeout fired)
<cjwatson> evand: I widened the hover-to-move areas to 50, which felt a bit less fiddly to me, especially given that it now loses your zoom position when you move the mouse out of the map (the main downside of this change)
<cjwatson> evand: but I left the step size at 20, since 50 was far too jumpy
<cjwatson> evand: this feels better to me, but I haven't compared it with either the old map or the old-old map; please try it out?
<cjwatson> (obviously this is on top of r2654 above)
<cjwatson> evand: actually, the other thing that would make it a lot better would be if it only zoomed in by a factor of two; as it is, it zooms in such that the displayed image is exactly the size of the source image, which comes out as around 3x zoom, which is too far
<cr3> cjwatson: man, you're there at a late hour. might you be up for a quick installer question :)
<cjwatson> no, sorry
<cjwatson> I need to focus on this so that I can get to bed
<cjwatson> feel free to e-mail me though
<cr3> cjwatson: sure thing
<cjwatson> evand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6953/ is what I have now. I adjusted the zoom (4.5x seems OK, though probably not quite perfect; to me, zooming out by much makes the points too close together, while zooming in too much makes it hard to see context)
<cjwatson> evand: and I changed the hotspot selection to find the closest hotspot if there are several nearby, which allows vastly increasing the hotspot size, which makes it much easier to land on points if your coordination isn't perfect (this fixes a regression relative to the old map implementation, IMO)
<cjwatson> evand: (actually, hotspot sizes are pretty much unnecessary with that, but never mind)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2655 ubiquity/debian/ (79 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2656 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog po/de.po):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Fix typo in German welcome message (LP: #195075). This needs to be fixed
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  in Launchpad or it *will* regress, but this will at least paper over it
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  for 8.04.
<CIA-19> console-setup: cjwatson * r65 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-19> console-setup: * Honour OVERRIDE_ALLOW_PRESEEDING environment variable when deciding
<CIA-19> console-setup:  whether to allow preseeding, which is ordinarily only allowed in d-i
<CIA-19> console-setup:  (LP: #188492).
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2657 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Set OVERRIDE_ALLOW_PRESEEDING=1 while calling console-setup to force it
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  to allow preseeding (LP: #188492).
<CIA-19> console-setup: cjwatson * r66 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu7
<cjwatson> evand: let me know when you're up - would like a phone call for plan-of-attack
<CIA-19> debian-installer: cjwatson * r908 ubuntu/ (26 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-19> debian-installer: * Remove documentation of "Check CD for defects"; even in gfxboot we don't
<CIA-19> debian-installer:  have enough screen space for it.
<CIA-19> debian-installer: cjwatson * r909 ubuntu/ (11 files in 3 dirs): * Resynchronise build/boot/x86/po4a.cfg with our real set of translations.
<evand> cjwatson: hi, reading scrollback
<xivulon> hi evand
<evand> hi xivulon, reading through your email
<xivulon> I see cjwatson already took care of 4, thanks!!!
<xivulon> 3 is the only point that might be worth discussing
<xivulon> basically I removed stack use for tooltips/network detection
<xivulon> also some calls were wrong
<xivulon> eg Advapi32::RegQueryValueExA(i, t, i, i, i, i) i
<xivulon> in registry_reader.nsh
<xivulon> 4th and 6th argumenst should be pointers
<evand> ok, do these still require the new nsis?
<xivulon> I used the new nsis in wubi-installer.org build
<evand> ok
<xivulon> as usual I cannot guarantee the fixes are enough, to avoid segfaults, but should be an improvement
<evand> how many reports of it (new nsis and your code changes) fixing the problem did you get?  Just the one on Ubuntuforums, or were there others?
<xivulon> +1
<xivulon> but no reports of segfaults so far
<xivulon> on 2000+ downloads
<evand> ok
<xivulon> test it first on XP since I only tested on vista
<xivulon> I'd like some feedback from bdmurray too
<xivulon> when he is up
<evand> I'll test it myself once I'm done with the tzmap stuff, but provided that goes OK, I'm happy seeing it merged and a new version uploaded to rookery.  I imagine we should let slangasek know whats up though.
<evand> But he's on PST, so it will be a few more hours.
<evand> ok
<xivulon> rev 486 has a fix on rev 483 so whatever happens that should be in
<xivulon> feel free to merge the 2 branches
<xivulon> on the website I have 487 but did not push the code, that basically uses early_command to add "set -x" to autopartition-loop
<xivulon> to help debugging point #1
<xivulon> that is why did not upload the code
<evand> cjwatson: if you'd like to have that call, I believe I am prepared for it now.  Please call my VOIP extension though, as it wont be until wednesday until my replacement phone is working.
<CIA-19> debian-installer: cjwatson * r910 ubuntu/ (33 files in 2 dirs): * Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<evand> added my thoughts to slangasek's proposal on bug 215347
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215347 in ubiquity "freeze exception: clear_partitions warning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215347
<evand> cjwatson: your changes to the tzmap widget had not occurred to me when I was fixing it but are nevertheless fantastic.
<xivulon> evand when you test wubi, can you please uninstall selecting "backup iso" and check that the iso ends up in ubuntu-backup (217126)?
<evand> sure
<TheMuso> evand: I tried changing ubiquity code to run all bits as root, i.e the window manager, gnome-settings daemon, jat-spi-registryd, orca etc, and orca still zombified. Hell I even tried putting in code to kill pulseaudio, and while that worked, orca still acted the same.
<TheMuso> evand: I'm wondering whether moving the accessibility code to be earlier than say the window manager will work? I'll try that tomorrow in any case.
<evand> TheMuso: I'll try to work through it tonight.  I believe today is my last day to do my taxes, so I have to take care of that after my core hours, but hopefully it wont take too long and I can give the code a look.
<evand> (assuming of course that I don't find the time this afternoon)
<TheMuso> evand: No worries, as I said I'll have another dig.
<CIA-19> debian-installer: cjwatson * r911 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu39
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2658 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/zoommap.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Various fixes to the new tzmap. Thanks Colin Watson.
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  - Wait half a second before zooming in.
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  - Zoom in from the position of the mouse, rather than the top left
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  corner.
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  - Widen the hover-to-move areas.
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  - Find the closest hotspot if there are several nearby.
<mario_limonciell> evand, please don't forget to port those tzmap fixes to oem-config when you're finished up with touching them in ubiquity
<evand> mario_limonciell: thank you!  I forgot to write that down in my TODO list.
<mario_limonciell> thanks :)
<evand> ugh, FTTP cannot come soon enough.  Comcast is terribly slow today.
<mario_limonciell> i've been considering switching to ATT uverse myself in my area, but it appears a majority of the BW is restricted to TV/phone rather than normal intarweb
<evand> lame.  They were outside running lines for FiOS yesterday, so we're anxiously waiting for that as I've heard nothing but good things about the QoS.
<xivulon> cjwatson is there anything on my side to do for 8497?.
<xivulon> shall I use an additional menu item with edd=on?
<cjwatson> xivulon: if you like
<cjwatson> but TBH I'd leave everything alone now unless you absolutely have to change it
<cjwatson> this is not really the time for opportunistic changes ...
<xivulon> I have some instructions on the Wubi guide I guess I'll stick to that
<xivulon> I might add that after final for the stand-alone then
<xivulon> Have added bug #217348 as a reminder for post-release
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217348 in wubi "Add edd=on boot option to address bug 8497" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217348
<cjwatson> definitely shouldn't be added by default of course
<cjwatson> if we thought that was a good idea we'd make it the default in the kernel :)
<xivulon> absolutely that is a menu that is shown when the user presses "esc" at boot
<xivulon> will make it clear
<CIA-19> partman-target: evand * r717 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-19> partman-target: * Backed out check.d/12partitions_formatted. Moved the ubiquity version
<CIA-19> partman-target:  into partman-target.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2659 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Removed 12system_partitions_formatted. It now lives in partman-target.
<mario_limonciell> evand, cjwatson's revno 2657 should  take care of keyboard preseeding should it not?
<cjwatson> that was the idea, yes
<mario_limonciell> awesome.  that's the last bug that I've been tracking, so if nothing else shows up, all good for us :)
<cjwatson> excellent
<CIA-19> oem-config: evand * r447 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/zoommap.py): * Port tzmap usability fixes from ubiquity.
<CIA-19> grub-installer: cjwatson * r731 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-19> grub-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-19> grub-installer:  - Run grub in the chroot for password encryption.
<xivulon> evand have uploaded new wubi / umenu with branch merge and po sync
<evand> xivulon: thanks!
<xivulon> will do some more tests later
<xivulon> bdmurray if you are around, would you mind testing http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev487.exe?
<xivulon> (without ? in url)
<bdmurray> xivulon: testing how?
<xivulon> mostly the windows side
<xivulon> did you experience any segfault in the past?
<xivulon> can you also check if the bar jam is addressed (didn't do anything aimed, but maybe other changes did help)
<mario_limonciell> evand, based upon the number of fixes going into ubiquity trunk, are you planning one more ubiquity release pre-rc?  If so, were you planning it against trunk, or a temporary RC fork?
<xivulon> evand, for your info we will need a fix to 216161
<xivulon> the issue is that wubi is not creating virtual disks in vfat
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-15
<CIA-19> partman-target: cjwatson * r718 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu5
<CIA-19> partman-target: cjwatson * r719 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog partman-target.templates): * Remove some mistakenly-placed po-debconf flags.
<CIA-19> partman-target: cjwatson * r720 ubuntu/debian/po/templates.pot: debconf-updatepo --skip-merge
<CIA-19> partman-target: cjwatson * r721 ubuntu/debian/ (59 files in 2 dirs): * Update translations of Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<bdmurray> superm1: can the other task for bug 215036 be closed now too?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215036 in ubiquity "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in MythThemedMenuPrivate::keyHandler()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215036
<superm1> bdmurray, it will get closed with the upload of ubiquity
<superm1> the fix is in ubiquity trunk right now
<bdmurray> Okay, I didn't know both tasks were vaild
<superm1> yeah
<CIA-19> partman-target: cjwatson * r722 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 54ubuntu6
<cjwatson> evand: could you make sure to use partman-target 54ubuntu6 when uploading ubiquity, for the sake of the updated translations? It should be available from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= even if it isn't in the archive yet (or from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/hardy/unapproved/ if you can't see that)
<evand> sure, I'll stick it in my local archive.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2660 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2661 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.21ubuntu7, partman-target 54ubuntu6.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2662 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.5
<CIA-19> grub-installer: cjwatson * r732 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-19> grub-installer: * Confirm the GRUB password after entry (LP: #42019). Note that
<CIA-19> grub-installer:  grub-installer/password-again must now be preseeded in addition to
<CIA-19> grub-installer:  grub-installer/password, and that grub-installer/password-crypted now
<CIA-19> grub-installer:  takes an MD5-crypted password rather than a boolean.
<CIA-19> grub-installer: cjwatson * r733 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu7
<CIA-19> installation-guide: cjwatson * r419 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): * Document GRUB password preseeding (LP: #42019).
<cjwatson> evand: thinking about it, you can't select existing filesystems for autopartitioning at the moment (bug 195608), so I don't see a need to document the clear_partitions question
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195608 in partman-auto "[Hardy FR] enhance recipe format to allow specifying an existing partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195608
<CIA-19> installation-guide: cjwatson * r420 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080211ubuntu4
<evand> ah
<CIA-19> oem-config: evand * r448 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-19> oem-config:  1.21ubuntu7, localechooser 1.42ubuntu5.
<CIA-19> oem-config: evand * r449 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34
<TheMuso> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!! Orca/A11y + only-ubiquity, *YOU ARE MINE!!!*
<cjwatson> TheMuso: cool, what was needed?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Basically, to split the a11y code block up. What I've currently done, which is what is working, is to put the first piece, the bit that checks the gconf setting + loads at-spi-registryd, just before gtk is imported, background is set, and the window manager is loaded.
<TheMuso> The rest, i.e loading either onboard or orca, is where it is already.
<TheMuso> So basically, the a11y framework has to be up, before anything GTK related is loaded.
<TheMuso> I got this idea from seeing how gnome-session does things.
<TheMuso> Still want to check a few more things, like try it on other machines etc, but all looks good.
<TheMuso> Oh, and I also removed all the preexec calls for dropping privileges as evand said we might have to do.
<TheMuso> So yes everything is root, but things are working.
<TheMuso> And this also means a change to the casper-bottom/30accessibility script to make sure gconf settings are set as root when only-ubiquity mode is active.
<cjwatson> oh, of course, that makes a lot of sense
<cjwatson> happy to review a diff if you like, the idea sounds right
<TheMuso> Let me get some food, test one or two of the other profiles, and double heck things, and I'll give you a diff, thanks.
<xivulon> If anyone has windows+fat partition, could you pls try installing wubi selecting a largish size (>5GB) and check that at the end you have virtual disk files in c:\ubuntu\disks?
<TheMuso> xivulon: I will do tomorrow.
<xivulon> TheMuso: thanks
<xivulon> that is to debug #216161
<TheMuso> Ok.
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, do you know what is the behaviour of db_input critical partman-auto-loop/unclean_host (autopartition-loop line #252)
<xivulon> In reference to bug #217593
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217593 in wubi "If the installer fails or is aborted, users can end up in Live CD Desktop, which is confusing " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217593
<cjwatson> 217593 is a well-known ubiquity issue
<cjwatson> not sure why you're asking specifically about that question
<cjwatson> it's just another error template AFAICS
<xivulon> I just opened that bug, must be a duplicate
<xivulon> there are 2 issues though
<xivulon> 1) when it fails/is aborted and you lend in the live CD
<xivulon> 2) when you reboot after failuer, you will still lend in the live CD (I guess because of found_images=non-empty which triggers #1)
<cjwatson> 1) is one of those cases where both alternatives are bad in some way
<xivulon> 2 could be addressed by triggering failure-command then (I guess)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: http://www.pastebin.ca/985904 for ubiquity, and http://www.pastebin.ca/985905 for casper when you have a minute.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: casper change looks fine
<cjwatson> TheMuso: should initialise extras outside the if
<cjwatson> TheMuso: (otherwise you'll break the KDE case)
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I'd just write '~root/.gconf' rather than '~%s/.gconf' % 'root'
<cjwatson> TheMuso: in the background image code, comment says "not in v2" but code says "not in v1"
<cjwatson> TheMuso: is it necessary to keep metacity running as root? I'd rather drop privileges for that if it's possible
<cjwatson> TheMuso: likewise gnome-settings-daemon
<cjwatson> if I'm going over old ground with that last bit, feel free to ignore me
<cjwatson> ah, you explicitly have that in the changelog
<cjwatson> TheMuso: would it be possible to drop privileges only if accessibility != 'true'? I'd be slightly more comfortable with that
<cjwatson> so something like:
<cjwatson> maybe_drop_privileges = {}
<cjwatson> if accessibility != 'true':
<cjwatson>     maybe_drop_privileges['preexec_fn'] = self.drop_privileges
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson> subprocess.Popen(['onboard'], stdin=null, stdout=logfile, stderr=logfile, **maybe_drop_privileges)
<cjwatson> that kind of thing?
<cjwatson> that way we'd be making fewer changes to the non-a11y case
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'd be fine with metacity running as a user, but I *think* that window titles wouldn't be read if one was switching between windows with alt + tab.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: And re gnome-settings-daemon, it starts pulseaudio, and if pulse is running as a user, and speech is root, theres a good chance it won't be able to use pulse for audio output.
<TheMuso> However, I can test this to be sure.
<cjwatson> ah, gotcha
<TheMuso> But I'm certainly happy to only run as root for the a11y case.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Ok taking the above into account, is something like this what you were thinking of? http://www.pastebin.ca/985953
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I think maybe_drop_privileges needs to be a dict {} rather than a list [] - but otherwise, yes, that's dead on
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<cjwatson> http://docs.python.org/ref/calls.html documents that **expression syntax, btw
<cjwatson> ('"expression" must evaluate to a (subclass of) dictionary, the contents of which are treated as additional keyword arguments' etc.)
<TheMuso> Right, I actually just skimmed over it so didn't pick up the finer details unless I would have looked visually. :)
<TheMuso> Right, one final test before I commit.
 * TheMuso groans. Orca zombifying again, even after those few changes... Long night ahead me thinks.
<evand> TheMuso: does /var/log/installer/dm show anything interesting from orca?
<TheMuso> evand: Hang on, rebuilding/reburning the custom disk to try something. Will let you know how that goes.
<evand> ok, best of luck
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<TheMuso> evand: No orca still zombifies, and nothing in dm. I'll run with debug-ubiquity
<evand> hrm
<TheMuso> I'm wondering... Whether its because orca is starting too soon after at-spi-registryd. Could we add say a 1 second or so pause? If so, how does one go about that in py thon?
<evand> import time; time.sleep(SECONDS)
<TheMuso> Oh that easy, nice. Thanks.
<evand> you're welcome
<TheMuso> Hrm however... Do all the processes get executed in one big pile? i.e after the extras etc variables are populated, or are things exeucted as the code is parsed?
<evand> they're executed as subprocess.Popen is called, so the latter case of as the code is parsed.
<TheMuso> Ok so the timeout would have an effect then. Time to try it.
<TheMuso> s/timeout/sleep/
<TheMuso> Ok. I can say with 100% certainty now that it is because orca was being loaded far too soon, and the a11y framework just wasn't ready. Since this will vary between slow and fast machines, (which explains why it worked on my dual celeron 466, I'm thinking 10 seconds is a good compromize, but thoughts/suggestions welcome.
<TheMuso> Actually, I tried 20, which worked, so I'll try 10 now
<TheMuso> Right, 10 seconds works, I'll finalize everything tomorrow. Time for sleep.
<TheMuso> err later today. Shows my sleep readiness. :p
<xivulon> cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is down at the moment, is that in preparation of rc release? Is there some sort of schedule for planned outages?
<xivulon> I will have to update the metalink files accordingly
<cjwatson> blink
<cjwatson> not planned, let me check after I bring the publisher back up
<xivulon> 403 Forbidden error to be precise
<cjwatson> that's not what I'd call a planned outage, it's what I'd call a bug. :)
<cjwatson> drwxrwsr-x 2 cdimage cdimage 4096 Apr 14 08:30 20080414
<cjwatson> drwxrwsr-x 2 cdimage cdimage 4096 Apr 15 10:02 20080415
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 cdimage cdimage   10 Apr 15 11:24 current -> 20080415.1
<cjwatson> dangling symlink
<cjwatson> I suspect an aborted build run; I'll put it back
<evand> heh
<xivulon> ...but it raised a good point. Will the daily ISOs be always available up to the final?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> this was a bug due to (planned) buildd downtime
<cjwatson> the consequences were unplanned though
<cjwatson> restored, thanks for reporting
<xivulon> np
<cjwatson> I've fixed the code that produced a dangling symlink in that case as well
<greearb> Hello!  I'm trying to respin a live-cd with a custom kernel (2.6.23.17 + my hacks).  I've read lots of howtos, but still missing something.
<greearb> I think I must need to rebuild the installer, and maybe the thing that creates the .udebs
<greearb> the info for udebs that I found seems to be outdated since it talks about using linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6
<greearb> If someone could point me to a better howto, I'd greatly appreciate it.
<cjwatson> greearb: the regular kernel source package build process spits out udebs these days
<cjwatson> you do have to be using debian/ from the Ubuntu kernel or something like it, though
 * cjwatson -> out for a while
<CIA-19> oem-config: evand * r450 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.35
<CIA-19> oem-config: evand * r451 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Properly initialize the UI object and its parent widget (LP:
<CIA-19> oem-config:  #217844).
<CIA-19> oem-config: evand * r452 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35
<greearb> cjwatson, thanks.  I don't see any udebs in the debian dir, but maybe I'm not using the make-kpkg script correctly.  I'll read through it's docs again.
<greearb> well, no luck..can't figure out how to build udebs for a new kernel
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-16
<cjwatson> greearb: udebs should come out in ../, not in debian/
<greearb> I wasn't building correctly, it seems...trying to build with debian/rules now..but first to port my patches to the official .24 ubuntu kernel....
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r453 oem-config/debian/changelog: fix bug number typo
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2663 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.8.6
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'll be committing my fixes as soon as I've found the least amount of time things can wait before orca can load. I'm doing various test runs on different machines, either from CD, or via wubi, and getting different results. At this point, it looks like 20 seconds is the best bet.
<TheMuso> For intrepid, I'd like to see if the sleep can't be changed to something that can detect when things are ready enough for orca to load.
<cjwatson> sleeps are certainly usually a problem
<cjwatson> but ok, as a workaround
<cjwatson> if we can find something better, perhaps it can qualify for 8.04.1
<cjwatson> how are things going for release otherwise? Have you been picking things up off the milestone/hardy lists?
<cjwatson> there are a bunch of build failures and things that it would be good to polish off (they'll just bite us later in security updates if we don't)
<TheMuso> Yes, although I'm stumped with that openssl upgrade bug. Other than dropping the priority of the restart question, I've no idea as to how that can be solved... bug 91814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91814 in openssl "libssl0.9.8 config asking me 'which services should be restarted to make them use the new lbraries?'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91814
<TheMuso> And I am guessing that dropping the priority below what is set for Ubuntu, i.e high is not a good idea...
<cjwatson> have you talked with mvo about it? one option would be to preseed that in the dist-upgrader
<TheMuso> I'll do that tonight.
<cjwatson> (as a possibility)
<TheMuso> However I can also reproduce it using apt-get dist-upgrade on the console.
<cjwatson> right, but console users can expect a little more interactivity
<TheMuso> Yep, fair call.
<cjwatson> we don't actually know that people are doing a full OS upgrade, rather than just dist-upgrade within a release or even for security updates, unless they're using the update-manager
<TheMuso> Right.
<cjwatson> and for dist-upgrade people aren't (and shouldn't be) told to shut down all running programs
<cjwatson> that's my reasoning, anyway
 * TheMuso nods.
<cjwatson> in 182446, Kees says "I ran into this as well. update manager did not notice the prompt (it was only visible in the "Terminal" output). In the past, we'd altered openssl's prompting levels to auto-restart when running within update-manager. Perhaps that patch was accidentally dropped?"
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what that alleged patch might have been, but perhaps worth looking into
<TheMuso> Yes indeed.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: bug 198453 is on the milestoned list, in case you haven't seen it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in pulseaudio "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198453
<TheMuso> Yes I've seen it, I'll take a closer look.
<greearb_> Well, I got the udebs to be created, seemingly proper.  I copied them into the debian-installer localdebs and ran 'make build_cdrom_isolinux'
<greearb_> I then coppied the dest/cdrom/initrd.gz and vmlinuz to the livecd/cd/casper/ directory
<greearb_> I installed the matching kernel in the livecd filesystem chroot and rebuilt the iso
<greearb_> the iso boots in qemu, but the installer goes to text mode and eventually fails to make progress because it cannot find the cdrom
<greearb_> from the busybox shell, it seems like things are ok..the proper kernel is loaded, there are lots of modules loaded, etc.
<greearb_> but, it certainly isn't like the official livecd experience.
<_ruben> hmm .. development chan, also the right place for asking d-i related questions? (how to setup raid10 in particular, mdadm in shell only allows for raid0 and linear, d-i doesnt cover raid10 either)
<cjwatson> it's the right place in theory, but since as you say d-i doesn't have raid10 support, it's hard for us to help ...
<_ruben> seems to be a slightly different issue in fact .. it keeps reverting to my old raid layout .. guess i'll have to zero out some (super)blocks or smth
<cjwatson> you sure mdadm only allows for raid0 and linear? d-i expects it to support -l raid1 and -l raid5
<_ruben> cjwatson: that was my bad, used build instead of create, but now im getting device in use because it somehow picked up my old configuration again
<cjwatson> superblock zeroing sounds plausible, though also if you're running d-i make sure to exit the partitioner first!
<_ruben> my mdadm skills seems a bit rusty .. kept using wrong commands .. got me a raid10 now :) .. lets see if d-i picks up on it
<cjwatson> d-i's own raid integration definitely doesn't support *building* raid10 arraying
<cjwatson> er, arrays
<cjwatson> but if you hit "Configure software RAID" in the partitioner and then immediately back out again, that should be enough to prod it into activating the devices
<_ruben> cjwatson: indeed, that's how im doing it now
<_ruben> seems to work sofar
<_ruben> another annoying thing btw (havent checked if there's a bug for it already) .. say you create a /dev/md0 for /boot and a /dev/md1 for lvm .. format /dev/md0 as ext2 and assign to /boot .. then go setup your lvm .. the reference to /boot will be gone afterwards
<cjwatson> hmm, that's curious, I don't see why it should be doing that
<cjwatson> let me see if I can construct a reproduction for that in kvm
<_ruben> similar behaviour on both physical and vmware installs, so i guess it should be easy to reproduce for you
<cjwatson> not sure if I have time to fix it for hardy now even if I can reproduce it, but let's see
<_ruben> cjwatson: its not really a big issue, more a (small) annoyance ;)
<cjwatson> ok, let's see, md0 and md1
 * cjwatson randomly opts for raid1
<_ruben> raid10 install successful btw
<xivulon> cjwatson, reopened bug #188492 because of last user feedback (I did not test it myself yesterday, as was doing windows side tests)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<xivulon> might also be that the wubi preseed is not adequate at this point
<cjwatson> urgh
<cjwatson> need a copy of the wubi preseed that's actually active (rather than a sample one)
<xivulon> yeah asked the chap to post all possible logs, as mentioned might be wubi side
<xivulon> the fact that he changed language, does not affect the keyboard layout for instance, since that depends only on the registry entry
<xivulon> which for germany is mapped to "de"
<cjwatson> well, it could also be that preseeding is working just fine but ubiquity isn't propagating it to the installed system properly
<tjaalton> any idea when the hardy installation guide is on help/doc.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> I haven't prodded mdke about it yet
<cjwatson> I can ask about that after RC
<tjaalton> ok thanks
<cjwatson> (remind me then?)
<tjaalton> sure :)
<cjwatson> _ruben: gosh, reproducible
<_ruben> cjwatson: as to be expected
<cjwatson> well, you might be surprised about partitioner bugs
<cjwatson> _ruben: hmm, it isn't specifically LVM, it's the process of restarting the partitioner that loses it
<cjwatson> BLINK
<cjwatson> partman-md/init.d/md-devices is HORRIBLE
<cjwatson> so the problem is that when the partitioner restarts, partman-md sets up all the RAID devices from scratch
<cjwatson> this is probably so that things work right first time round, but of course when you're using RAID+LVM the RAID device is already set up and this has the effect of trashing it
<cjwatson> _ruben: would you file a bug on partman-md about this? Just copying and pasting this IRC discussion would be fine
<_ruben> cjwatson: figured as much
<_ruben> i'll file a bug in a bit
<cjwatson> _ruben: link it to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=398668 in Debian partman-md
<ubotu> Debian bug 398668 in partman-md "partman-md: should not recreated device dirs at each partman restart" [Normal,Open]
<_ruben> guess its ok to reuse that summary ?
<cjwatson> sure, except recreated => recreate
<_ruben> i quoted you instead "partman-md sets up all the RAID devices from scratch" .. btw, it *might* be that partman-lvm has a similar bug .. would have to test that
<_ruben> crap .. forgot to link it to debian, lets find the button for that
<_ruben> cjwatson: i must be blind, cant see how to link against the debian bug :(
<cjwatson> Also affects: Distribution/Package...
<cjwatson> select Debian and partman-md, paste in URL above
<_ruben> ah
<cjwatson> partman-lvm works a bit differently (it checks whether the LV is non-empty before initialising it), so I don't think it has the same problem
<_ruben> done .. bug #218141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218141 in partman-md "partman-md sets up all the RAID devices from scratch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218141
<_ruben> cjwatson: ah, could be
<cjwatson> obviously I might be misreading the code, but it looks OK
<_ruben> is there any way to automate an installtion based on lvm on top of raid .. neither sw raid and lvm seem supported in the various automation methods
<cjwatson> err, there are specialised autopartitioning methods for both raid and lvm
<cjwatson> I don't think it's possible to do the combination at present though, sorry :(
<cjwatson> (which I regard as a major omission)
<_ruben> ic, guess i'll focus on automating the rest of the installation then (which isnt all that much for a server install, spending most my time in the partioner :P)
<greearb_> cjwatson, any idea on my lack-of-graphical installer problem with the respun live cd?
<cjwatson> err, I didn't read closely before
<cjwatson> you said you dropped a d-i initrd in and tried to use it with casper
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that's totally wrong, sorry if I misled you - you can't use casper that way
<greearb_> yes, I think that's what I did
<greearb_> heh, oh
<cjwatson> casper initrds are built on a regular system with the casper package installed, by running update-initramfs -u and fishing them out of /boot
<cjwatson> have a look at the livecd-rootfs package
<cjwatson> sorry if I wasted your time, looking back you did say that you were working on a live CD but then you mentioned udebs and I fixated on that
<greearb_> hrm, that is what I was doing at the very beginning..but I had troubles then too...maybe I should try again
<cjwatson> those will be soluble troubles though :)
<greearb_> well, since I went through the trouble..what use is the udeb initrd & vmlinuz?
<greearb_> just in case I accidentally did something useful :P
<cjwatson> it's for the alternate/server CDs
<greearb_> oh, ok
<cjwatson> traditional installer rather than live CD-style
<greearb_> that makes sense, that seemed to be what it was trying for
<greearb_> is there any benefit of those over a live cd though?  I can't think of any offhand...
<greearb_> sorry, afk for a few min...getting kid ready for school
<cjwatson> several pros and cons
<cjwatson> much lighter on memory, more flexible partitioning, much more flexible package installation
<cjwatson> but more complex and you can't try it out before installing
<cjwatson> so, we still ship both, and I expect will continue to do so
<evand> and slower
<greearb_> ok, I built the kernel with the debian/rules, which does the mkinitrd automatically when you apt-get install it (in the squashfs chroot file-system in my case)
<greearb_> It gets to the part where the slider bounces back and forth, and then it abruptly puts me into a (initramfs) prompt
<greearb_> Maybe I need to hand-build the initrd special?
<cjwatson> greearb_: have a look in /casper.log to see what broke
<cjwatson> greearb_: did you have the casper package installed in the chroot when you built the initramfs?
<evand> cjwatson: FYI: I'm running into a bug wherein partman fails on the latest daily live CDs on account of something locking /dev/sda.
<cjwatson> not fixed by seb's gvfs upload by any chance?
<cjwatson> thanks for the information though; let me know if you need help
<evand> was that post-20080416?
<evand> in my case I manually partitioned, created a new partition table and a single partition, but it fails as it cannot stat /dev/sda1.
<evand> running hdparm -z /dev/sda says that it's busy, so I killed all the user processes except bash, but still no dice.
<cjwatson> it was today
<greearb_> cannot mount the //filesystem.squashfs:  no such device
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> hmm, ok, that doesn't sounds like a race
<greearb_> but, dev/loop0 exists (it seems), and so does the filesystem.squashfs
<cjwatson> greearb_: it ought to be /casper/filesystem.squashfs, normally
<greearb_> er, filesystem.squashfs a directory
<cjwatson> !
<greearb_> and empty one at that :P
<cjwatson> that sounds perhaps suboptimal
<greearb_> no casper/ dir at all
<cjwatson> right, your ISO's a bit toasted then
<cjwatson> have a look at how Ubuntu desktop CDs are laid out, is probably the easiest way
<cjwatson> or use a hacked version of livecd-rootfs to build it (that's probably what I'd do; a little more capital outlay in setup, but much easier long-term)
<greearb_> funny though, the exact same iso image will boot fine if I just copy over the initrd and vmlinuz from an official kernel build
<cjwatson> well, I don't know what it's booting if filesystem.squashfs is empty
<cjwatson> probably your normal system
<cjwatson> (at best)
<greearb_> can't be...I'm running it on a fedora 8 machine inside of qemu
<cjwatson> as in, the CD is acting as a complicated chain-loader for the nearest operating system it can find
<cjwatson> if there's no squashfs, then it doesn't have anything else it can reasonably boot ...?
<cjwatson> so if that's not it then there is something weirder going on
<greearb_> cdrom/casper/ has the real thing it seems
<greearb_> 615MB squashfs file
<cjwatson> err, right, I meant /casper within the ISO9660 filesystem
<cjwatson> sorry for being unclear
<greearb_> I tried:  mount /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs /filesystem.squashfs
<greearb_> it gives:  Mounting /dev/loop0 on /filesystem.squashfs failed:  Invalid argument
<cjwatson> casper should do that (better) itself
<greearb_> before it, it says 3 times: /dev/loop0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<cjwatson> you didn't forget to build loop into your kernel, did you?
<cjwatson> or squashfs?
<greearb_> loop is definately there...maybe missing squashfs
<cjwatson> (they can be modules)
<greearb_> does that require an outside patch, or is it there by default in 2.6.24?
<cjwatson> external
<cjwatson> it's in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 in Ubuntu
<greearb_> ahhh, bummer..that would explain it
<greearb_> I'll figure out how to patch that in
<evand> yeah, it's definitely not fixed by that gvfs upload :/.  I chrooted into /root and upgraded and it's still saying that /dev/sda is busy once I get to the desktop. Still looking.
<evand> actually, I can reproduce this reliably on the Kubuntu live CD as well.
<evand> ah, it's not swapoff'ing the swap partitions before trying to re-read the partition table.
<evand> err rather, swapoff'ing the partitions first allows it to proceed without issue
<mathiaz> Is there a maxmium limit on the length of the late_command in a d-i preseed ?
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, I have also reopened #195905 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757040) :(
<evand> ughhh, hopefully they can get those logs to us in a timely fashion.
<xivulon> any news on 188492?
<evand> still trying to trace the cause of another bug at the moment
<xivulon> I'll be home in a couple of h and give it a shot
<evand> much appreciated
<evand> cjwatson: whenever you have a moment, can you please take a look at bug 218394?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218394 in partman-base "partman fails to swapoff all swap partitions on the target device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218394
<xivulon> evand small one, progressbar still reaches 128% in ubiquity
 * xivulon testing layoutcode
<xivulon> console setup is not correct while ubiquity runs...
<xivulon> not sure if it has to be set then
<xivulon> postinstall layout is also wrong
<xivulon> will reinstall in verbose mode to get better log
<xivulon> cjwatson pls let me know if you need any special info
<cjwatson> evand: oh, meh, I see - the idea's definitely correct, let me recaffeinate and digest the patch
<cjwatson> xivulon: I desperately need the preseeded information that's actually being set
<cjwatson> xivulon: because I did test my fixes (admittedly before upload) and they were working for me
<xivulon> one sec
<cjwatson> so you must be doing something subtly different, and I need to know what
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232/
<cjwatson> and what's happening with that preseed file?
<cjwatson> is it leaving the layout at us or something?
<xivulon> I think it is us yes
<cjwatson> (bizarre in itself, even if it screws up the preseeding it should take the default for en_GB.UTF-8 surely, which is gb)
<cjwatson> what does shift-3 give you?
<xivulon> #
<cjwatson> ok, so not gb at any rate
<cjwatson> what kernel parameters are you using?
<xivulon> kernel /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz boot=casper debian-installer/custom-installation=/ubuntu/install/custom-installation iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu/install/hardy-desktop-i386.iso quiet splash ro automatic-ubiquity locale=en_GB.UTF-8 noprompt --
<xivulon> i
<xivulon> this is my vm rig, this is slightly different from the real iron test (no locale in there)
<cjwatson> ok, let's see
<cjwatson> I'll leave off all the custom-installation stuff; I assume it isn't relevant here
<cjwatson> so you said it was definitely broken while ubiquity was running too? that will make it easier to attack
<cjwatson> oh heck, custom-installation is where the preseeding is done, ok
<cjwatson> but it just shoves it into the initramfs
<cjwatson> hmm, casper preseeding is really a bit broken as far as the special cases are concerned
<xivulon> I can use kernel boot args if that helps
<cjwatson> I was about to ask, yes
<cjwatson> I think it's likely to help, but I'll just do a bit of testing
<xivulon> I'll try to install then with locale=en_GB.UTF-8 layoutcode=gb
<cjwatson> (that will need to be console-setup/layoutcode=gb of course)
<xivulon> yep
<cjwatson> unfortunately a proper fix is either (a) big pile of ugly special-case hacks or (b) restructure casper's argument parsing
<cjwatson> neither of which fill me with love and sparkles at T-8 days :-/
<xivulon> I could use some of my hooks to hack it in via wubi/custom-installation too...
<cjwatson> please don't :)
<cjwatson> kernel args> much easier and simpler
<xivulon> if that is not enough of course
<cjwatson> oh, god, my system is absolutely crawling while this DVD downloads, I'm going to go and do something else for a little bit
<xivulon> one sec
<xivulon> at break=bottom layout is wrong
<xivulon> also after run-init
<xivulon> kernel /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz boot=casper debian-installer/custom-installation=/ubuntu/install/custom-installation iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu/install/hardy-desktop-i386.iso quiet splash ro automatic-ubiquity debian-installer/locale=en_GB.UTF-8 console-setup/layoutcode=gb noprompt --
<xivulon> i
<cjwatson> it's right in debconf but not applied. hmm
<cjwatson> this is with a preseed file though
<cjwatson> using a preseed file for locale and keymap is definitely busted and not easily reparable for hardy
<cjwatson> so let's ditch that plan for now
<xivulon> in config.dat layoucode has value us
<cjwatson> did you remove the bits from the preseed file?
<cjwatson> if not I suggest you do so - this code is convoluted enough that I wouldn't want to guarantee that it behaves in a way you might expect
<cjwatson> saying locale= rather than debian-installer/locale= should be fine for shortening purposes though
<xivulon> no will do so now
<xivulon> also locale?
<cjwatson> hmm?
<cjwatson> with kernel parameters, keymap is wrong in the console (and to be honest I'm not surprised, very tricky to fix that one because it's hard to switch the keymap while usplash is running), but correct in X
<cjwatson> did you mean "also layoutcode?"? No, leave that as console-setup/layoutcode=
<xivulon> I normally preseed locale, layoutcode, variantcode, will comment all 3
<cjwatson> move all to the command line, and remove/comment them from the preseed file
<cjwatson> the keyboard test box does the right thing in ubiquity when I set it up this way too
<ago> battery run out...
<ago> one sec
<ago> hmm ubiquity is still with wrong layout
<ago> will try to boot into Live Desktop skipping preseeding
<ago> ah wait I tested in console only in the last run...
<cjwatson> right, the console is going to be wrong
<ago> in fact in the last 2 runs... missed your comment
<cjwatson> the problem is that in order to set the keyboard layout you have to do so before usplash starts
<cjwatson> which is ridiculously early in the boot process, well before casper starts
<cjwatson> we do this for regular systems with a working /etc/default/console-setup, but not for the live CD
<cjwatson> now, it would be possible to just special-case /proc/cmdline in the console-setup initramfs-top script
<cjwatson> that might be the best answer
<cjwatson> still wouldn't (and couldn't possibly) deal with preseed files for it, but actually I think that's ok
<cjwatson> just like d-i, there are certain things you can't do in preseed files and that have to go on the kernel command line
<ago> hmm launching gedit during ubiquity and typing gives me wrong chars
<cjwatson> what does XkbLayout in /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<ago> is that already in initramfs-top?
<cjwatson> never mind initramfs-top for now
<cjwatson> I was thinking out loud
<ago> us
<cjwatson> meh
<cjwatson> cat /proc/cmdline (just so I am sure)?
<cjwatson> debconf-get console-setup/layoutcode 2>/dev/null
<ago> kernel /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz boot=casper debian-installer/custom-installation=/ubuntu/install/custom-installation iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu/install/hardy-desktop-i386.iso quiet splash ro automatic-ubiquity debian-installer/locale=en_GB.UTF-8 console-setup/layoutcode=gb noprompt --
<cjwatson> also, is this before or after you reach the keyboard step? what exact point during ubiquity is this?
<cjwatson> please confirm that you have removed debian-installer/locale and console-setup/* from the preseed file
<ago> config.dat is locked because ubiquity is running
<ago> yep no locale in preseed (unless it sourcing it from somewhere else)
<ago> I let ubiquity automatic run
<ago> it was in the copying files stage
<cjwatson> ok
<ago> in config.dat locale is set correctly, but layoutcode have value us
<cjwatson> not reliable if debconf is running of course, could be only in memory
<cjwatson> I wonder if this is the fault of the timezone page
<cjwatson> I noticed it incorrectly defaulted to New York even after preseeding locale=en_GB.UTF-8 (this is an old problem, been around in one form or another since dapper)
<ago> timezone appears correct in config.dat
<ago> let me try in the live cd environment
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-17
<cjwatson> what are you in, if not in the live CD environment?
<cjwatson> I think I'm confused
<ago> ubiquity --automatic
<ago> no desktop
<ago> I simply started xterm and was playing off that
<ago> tz in ubiquity defaults to NY
<ago> ah but it otherwise it works!!!
<ago> so it must be the preseed file
<ago> I did not use it at all
<ago> tring live desktop + preseeding
<cjwatson> reproduced, hacking
<ago> yes when I preseed things go wrong even when layoutcode & co are commented
<ago> I can change wubi code while you hack to comment out locale/layoutcode/variantcode and add them as boot parameters
<cjwatson>         if not 'UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC' in os.environ:
<cjwatson>             self.db.fset('console-setup/layout', 'seen', 'false')
<cjwatson>             self.db.fset('console-setup/variant', 'seen', 'false')
<cjwatson> evand: why was that again?
<cjwatson> that's what's causing this ...
<cjwatson> ago: please do that regardless
<ago> will do
<cjwatson> ago: there's still a ubiquity bug to fix here, but we definitely won't be able to make it work with the preseed file approach to those parameters
<ago> if it works with boot params it's perfectly ok
<ago> hmm what do I do with rev 488 (updated metalink url)? shall I revert that?
<ago> cjwatson do you think this edit will go in rc or not?
<cjwatson> which edit?
<ago> moving layoutcode from preseed to boot args
<cjwatson> I don't know the up-to-the-minute state of CD builds, ask Steve
<mario_limonciell> sorry i haven't followed entirely, but just saw the tail end of your conversation.  as it stands, are keyboard layouts still not working through the preseed then?
<cjwatson> specifically and only with automatic-ubiquity
<mario_limonciell> ah i see
<cjwatson> it's actually a change from gutsy which was part of the early automation work
<cjwatson> need to figure out with Evan whether we still need it
<mario_limonciell> well additionally for noninteractive mode though, since the console setup script in casper runs before the preseed (and the console setup script doesn't read from the preseed), they don't take effect immediately on that terminal
<mario_limonciell> unless chosen and seeded on the command line
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: like I said, can't fix it (for hardy) for the terminal
<cjwatson> sorry
<mario_limonciell> oh it's not critical
<mario_limonciell> not a big deal
<mario_limonciell> as long as the resultant system ends up right
<cjwatson> it's harder than that, even if you put it on the kernel command line, casper's console script can't change the keymap because usplash is running
<cjwatson> usplash puts the console into KD_GRAPHICS mode and you can't change the keymap when it's in that state
<cjwatson> it's all rather a pain
<mario_limonciell> oh yuck.
<cjwatson> I think it'd take effect once console-setup has run from within ubiquity, though
<ago> have to rectify my previous statement, booting into live cd (not automatic-ubiquity) works whether you use custom-installation or not
<ago> ok the above changes will be post-rc FYI
<cjwatson> so this is really pretty horrible
<cjwatson> ubiquity has to allow console-setup/layout to have its seen flag set to true because otherwise automation fails (the question gets asked)
<cjwatson> but if console-setup/layout is seen then console-setup.config never puts the value from console-setup/layoutcode in place
<cjwatson> I do want to know how come it's marked seen in the first place though
<cjwatson> hmm! it's marked seen in the squashfs
<cjwatson> I bet that isn't helping
<cjwatson> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245/ is what I'm thinking of for the moment
<ago> evand pushed wubi rev 489
<ago> didn't really test it, cannot keep my eyes open anymore, won't be in rc anyway
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2665 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Fix console-setup seen flag handling; console-setup/layout and
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  console-setup/variant need to be marked unseen even in automatic mode so
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  that they get their defaults set correctly, so use a different method to
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  avoid displaying the question in preseeded installations (LP: #188492).
<cjwatson> ago: happy birthday
<cjwatson> ;-)
<ago> ah that is the 20th of April
<cjwatson> heh, timing
<ago> but thanks anyway
<ago> in advance for the present
<cjwatson> I had no idea :)
<ago> heh
<ago> night and thanks again
<evand> dear lord, what happened in here
 * evand reads scrollback
<evand> ah, looks reasonable.  Thanks for taking care of that, cjwatson.
<cjwatson> evand: your partman-base patch looks right. The grep over /proc/swaps is maybe a little general - perhaps 'grep "^$device[0-9]"'? - but over-generality isn't actually harmful here
<cjwatson> evand: if you've tested that, go ahead and commit/upload at your leisure
<cjwatson> I've marked the bug release-critical
<evand> oh, in case you somehow end up at /dev/sdaa?
<cjwatson> yeah, something like that
<cjwatson> hmm, except RAID devices get p0 etc. on the end
<cjwatson> so perhaps it's better to ignore me and take the hit of occasionally swapoffing something unnecessarily
<cjwatson> most people will never notice
<evand> heh, fair enough.
<evand> indeed
<evand> ok, will test one last time to be extra sure and then upload
<cjwatson> not for RC now, I guess
<evand> we could try, but slangasek knows where to find our addresses :)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2666 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/check.d/03partition_too_small):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Fix partition_too_small check only to warn about partitions not marked
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  as "do not use" and marked for use with a filesystem.
<cjwatson> ^-- I haven't actually found a bug report identifiably due to that yet, but I think it makes sense - double-check?
<evand> what's the difference between acting_filesystem and use_filesystem?
<cjwatson> err, I always have to look it up
<cjwatson> one moment
<cjwatson> ok, use_filesystem means that the method requires the partition to have a file system attached to it (as opposed to swap or don't use or whatever)
<cjwatson> acting_filesystem says which filesystem should be used
<cjwatson> use_filesystem has an interaction with preseeded partitioning methods
<cjwatson> i.e. it's actually set in partman-auto recipes
<cjwatson> I think in this case testing presence of acting_filesystem and use_filesystem would be equivalent
<evand> ok, I just noticed that we're using both, use in finish.d and acting in check.d.
<cjwatson> though actually, I'm not entirely sure of that. I think it's possible to have use_filesystem but not having selected an actual filesystem to use
<evand> err nevermind
<evand> I'm looking at two completely different bits of code.
<cjwatson> feels sort of like an error condition but I'd have to stare at it some more
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> 218391 is impressive
<cjwatson> /dev/sda11 on /target type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<cjwatson> /dev/sda10 on /target type ext3 (rw)
<cjwatson> /dev/sda7 on /target type reiserfs (rw)
<cjwatson> /dev/sda8 on /target type ext3 (rw)
<cjwatson> /dev/sda9 on /target type ext3 (rw)
<cjwatson> I notice also:
<cjwatson> /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/zoommap.py:333: DeprecationWarning: integer argument expected, got float
<cjwatson>   self.big_pixbuf = self.pixbuf.scale_simple(w * 4.5, h * 4.5, gtk.gdk.INTERP_BILINEAR)
<cjwatson> maybe int() needed there
<cjwatson> I really wish something in the partman log mentioned mountpoints
<evand> heh
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2667 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog partman/check.d/03partition_too_small): also make sure that partition_too_small skips free space 'partitions'
<cjwatson> I think I'll investigate 218391 tomorrow; need sleep now
<evand> yeah, I can imagine.
<evand> cheers
<evand> the partman-base change works by the way, uploading now.
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<cjwatson> evand: did somebody notify ubuntu-doc of the KDE resize widget changes (bug 215131)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215131 in ubiquity "resize widget changes for clarity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215131
<CIA-19> partman-base: evand * r86 partman-base.ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-19> partman-base: * Disable swap on all the swap partitions for the device being
<CIA-19> partman-base:  changed, rather than just the ones that will exist after
<CIA-19> partman-base:  partitioning (LP: #218394).
<cjwatson> hope I was right to close 215131
<evand> I think so
<CIA-19> partman-base: evand * r87 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 114ubuntu5
<greearb_> cjwatson, can you remind me where to edit to change what gets put on the live-cd desktop?  In particular, interested in the 'install now' option.
<greearb_> nevermind, found it I believe
<_ruben> is there a complete list of 'd-i directives' and similar which can be used as boot parameter during install and/or in a preseed file?
<_ruben> including stuff like specifying a custom (local) install mirror
<cjwatson> _ruben: the installation guide is the best source for that
<_ruben> cjwatson: hmm.. couldnt find a very detailed list there, guess i'll have to go look a bit more closely
<cjwatson> preseeding appendix. it's got lots of stuff
<_ruben> hmm .. seems the 7.04 info is more extensive than 7.10
<cjwatson> you mean on help.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> there have been some delays in getting the installation guide published there, so it isn't up yet; use the installation-guide-i386 (etc.) package in the archive
<_ruben> ah, yes
<_ruben> help.ubuntu.com is what i was looking at
<_ruben> hmm ... gutsy's install guide is versioned 20070319ubuntu2 .. sounds rather 'feisty'
<cjwatson> the bit at the start is just the version of the Debian guide that it's based on
<CIA-19> casper: cjwatson * r504 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser):
<CIA-19> casper: * Ensure that the live CD user's Desktop directory is owned by them, not
<CIA-19> casper:  by root (LP: #218576).
<_ruben> cjwatson: ah
<davmor2> do we have any Migration-Assistant devs here?
<cjwatson> davmor2: evand is the guy
<cjwatson> (US/Eastern time)
<davmor2> damn
<stgraber> davmor2: well, US eastern should soon be awake :)
<evand> hi
<davmor2> evand: hello I got issues with M_A
<davmor2> evand: Should M-A on 64bit transfer details for 32bit XP?
<evand> it should, yes
<davmor2> evand: it isn't even registering that there is another OS and yet 32bit has work flawlessly I just checked
<davmor2> evand: I reinstall xp and re-run the test what logs do you need or is it just running the install with --debug?
<evand> run ubiquity in --debug mode and attach /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug to a new bug
<evand> thanks!
<davmor2> evand: Np's I'll ping you with the number once it's up :)
<evand> thanks!
<davmor2> evand: daft question I got the live cd booted up now.  Is it the log files of the installed system or the running live one?
<evand> the live one, though if the install completes successfully the same log files can be grabed from /var/log/installer/{syslog,debug} as it copies them to the target system at the end of the install.
<davmor2> evand: yes it installs fine just M-A not working.
<evand> ok
<davmor2> evand: installing. about 15 minutes-ish
<evand> ok
<xivulon> evand not sure if you followed yesterday discussion, but basically wubi 490 is up
<xivulon> to address layoutcode issues, I also added automation_failure_command
<xivulon> should go in after rc
<davmor2> wubi is displaying no backdrop on Kubuntu-KDE4 but is strangely showing a ubiquity window behind the installing system window :)
<evand> xivulon: ok
<evand> davmor2: curious, can you file a bug for that with a screenshot?
<evand> xivulon: I'm not sure automation_failure_command is a good idea in the case of wubi.  A failure in automation does not necessarily constitute a unrecoverable failure.
<evand> but that's of course your perogative.
<evand> prerogative*
<davmor2> evand: no to screenshot I'll see if kubuntu does the same. It's before the system loads
<evand> ok
<xivulon> evand ok will comment it out, it's only one line in the preseed template
<xivulon> feel free to do it yourself data\preseed.lupin
<evand> ok
<xivulon> wubi downloader won't run until metalinks are in place of course
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> evand: there's no debug log in /var/log/installer/  there's casper.log, initial-status.gz, partman, syslog and version.  I've already uploaded syslog.
<evand> hrm, and you ran the installer with --debug?
<davmor2> evand: yes there is a debug in /var/log/
<evand> no, that's for the kernel
<evand> hrm
<evand> could I trouble you to run the installer again and grab the debug log before it reboots?  I'll have to see if this wasn't just a fluke and the debug log stopped getting copied out.
<davmor2> evand: where is it likely to be on the livecd I'll run it again until it gets to the confirmation piont that should be enough shouldn't it?
<evand>  /var/log/installer/debug
<evand> it should show up as soon as you start ubiquity with --debug
<davmor2> bug 218673 if you want to view the syslog while you wait :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218673 in ubuntu "64bit Migration-Assistant can't see XP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218673
<davmor2> evand debug should be up now
<davmor2> evand: is that okay for you need to do more tests?
<evand> should be good for the initial look over
<evand> thanks
<evand> I'll let you know if I figure out what's causing this or need more information
<davmor2> evand: it looks like it's listed just not showing in the menu if you need a screenshot of what I get I'll do you one after rc is out when I got more time okay
<evand> ok
<evand> davmor2: so the only difference between your two installs was the architecture on the installer CD?
<davmor2> evand: yes 32bit work 63bit fails
<evand> and just to clarify, you used imaging software or something similar to put both install attempts at the same starting point.  That is, both systems had the same or roughly the same filesystem from the start.
<davmor2> evand: Yes I use partimage to refresh xp each time.  This gives me XP with bookmarks email all setup so M-A has something to import.
<evand> ok, thanks
<davmor2> evand: Also your right about login for messenger there are no details apart from a random encrypted file I found.  I am guessing that is the thing that attaches to windows live and announces your system is online.
<evand> hrm, what's the path to the file?
<evand> as that's more than I've found
<davmor2> I'll see if I can find it again I think it's in a random sub folder assigned  to live rather than messenger but I'll post you the path again after rc is out.
<evand> ok, thanks
<davmor2> evand: here is a photo of that kde4 install screen http://picasaweb.google.com/davmor2/UbuntuScreenshots/photo#5190235907148011634
<evand> yikes
<davmor2> evand: obviously no shiney light though ;)
<davmor2> evand: it's the same with Kubuntu too
<davmor2> brb
<evand> so that's all you see?  You never see an install window, or does it appear in front of that?
<davmor2> evand: ping
<evand> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> evand: is there no wubi on the dvd images?
<evand> davmor2: correct, we removed it as it takes far too long and uses too much space
<evand> davmor2: umenu however, should show up without the wubi option
<evand> otherwise that's a bug in umenu that needs to be reported
<mario_limonciell> it takes too long because of processing all the language packages at the end?
<mario_limonciell> or just the copy process
<davmor2> evand: no there is nothing booting in XP at all
<evand> because it tries to turn an entire DVD into an ISO
<mario_limonciell> oh i see
<evand> davmor2: curious, there's no umenu.exe and autorun file on the root of the DVD?
<davmor2> I'll double check but I don't think so
<davmor2> evand: md5sum/cdromupgrade/README.diskdefines/ubuntu the rest are folders
<evand> ah, I see the problem
<xivulon> I am double checking stuff and I noticed that /host gets mounted with the following options:
<xivulon> rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other
<davmor2> evand: What's the problem?
<xivulon> It is my understanding that it will make /host rw to everyone
<xivulon> isn't that a security concern?
<evand> davmor2: I accidentally made it so that umenu is only included on the cd builds if we're not building a dvd
<evand> fixing now
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand let me know what you think of the above
<davmor2> evand: so does that mean that we'll have winfoss on the dvd or just the info files?
<evand> xivulon: I'm not overly concerned about that, but perhaps cjwatson will disagree.
<stgraber> evand: when has wubi been removed from the DVD ?
<evand> davmor2: it'll have umenu and wubi
<evand> err just umenu
<evand> branch nick: cdimage.public
<evand> timestamp: Tue 2008-04-01 10:54:46 -0400
<evand> message: Don't install Wubi to the DVD.  It takes too long to make an ISO of the DVD and uses too much space.
<evand> stgraber: ^
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> evand: next time you do that kind of change (especially to DVD) can you please send me or the ubuntu-qa ML a mail so we know we need to update the testcases in the tracker ?
<stgraber> now it's too late to remove the Wubi testcase for final testing :(
<evand> ah, sorry about that.
<bdmurray> evand: have you seen xivulon recently?
<evand> bdmurray: no.  He's usually quick to reply to email though.
<bdmurray> okay, do you know off hand where to find the Wubi-installer log?
<evand> %TEMP%\Wubi-revXXX.log
<evand> something like that
<bdmurray> just in case I haven't said it before I hate vista
<stgraber> bdmurray: even Windows users do :)
<xivulon> bdmurray, re 204128, does wubi jam after that or can you resume somehow
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've tried it 2x now.  One time it said complete and ejected the disk then hung and Windows hung too.  I forcibly rebooted and was in a bad state.
<bdmurray> xivulon: The second time the I was able to forcibly quit Wubi, reboot and install.
<xivulon> it's a strange issue because from the log it appears that all my code gets executed.
<xivulon> is this only with CD or also with ISO?
<bdmurray> xivulon: I've only tested with a CD.  I have a log from rev487 too but it ends the same way
<xivulon> ...installation successful...
<bdmurray> right
<xivulon> I am doing a build with some more logging
<xivulon> bdmurray, can you pls try http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev491.exe
<xivulon> and this one: http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev491-nsis234.exe
<bdmurray> xivulon: okay, just download and execute those files?
<xivulon> yes with the cd in the tray
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-18
<bdmurray> okay, its started
<bdmurray> xivulon: with 491 I see the "Reboot now" radio button
<xivulon> bizarre
<xivulon> only added debugging
<xivulon> and do not think there are much relevant changes since 487
<xivulon> is that the 234nsis?
<xivulon> (second link)
<bdmurray> I don't think so, the log file is rev491
<bdmurray> xivulon: so what do you want to do?
<xivulon> both will have the same log file
<xivulon> which file did you run first link, or second one?
<bdmurray> xivulon: the first one but I'll do it again just to double check
<bdmurray> xivulon: okay, I'm quite certain now
<xivulon> can you please also try with http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wubi/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev487sh.exe
<bdmurray> xivulon: that worked too
<TheMuso> Did I miss it, but does d-i not warn you if you create an encrypted partition setup, and no separate /boot partition? Lilo tries to get installed, but fails, obviously because it doesn't know about the encrypted filesystems.
<TheMuso> s/but/or/
<TheMuso> No, no warning given.
<bdmurray> xivulon: rev487sh.exe worked for me
<bdmurray> TheMuso: I did a guided encrypted lvm earlier without any issues
<TheMuso> bdmurray: But was that with a separate /boot partition?
<bdmurray> TheMuso: If that is what the guided install in d-i chooses yes
<TheMuso> Ah right, I'll try that after.
<TheMuso> I'm thinking of manual partitioning./
<bdmurray> Was yours guided or manual?
<bdmurray> TheMuso: in a Live CD is there a tool to change your default sound card?
<TheMuso> bdmurray: If you mean tell pulseaudio to use a different device, I don't think so.
<TheMuso> For some reason we're not shipping any of the pulseaudio utils to do that sort of stuff, something to do with UI.
<bdmurray> Do you know someone who'd know about that?  It seems like it might cause some issues.
<TheMuso> bdmurray: Not really, you could read the clean up audio jumble spec to find out why they aren't being shipped I guess.
<CIA-6> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r589 ubuntu/debian/ (4 files): * Fix default hostname and directory for sparc.
<CIA-6> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r590 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): * Fix country selection for ports architectures (LP: #218801).
<CIA-6> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r591 ubuntu/choose-mirror.c: typo
<soren> I'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/219165... What could be different between grub-install called from ubiquity as opposed to directly from d-i?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219165 in grub "hardy desktop amd64 cd fails installation of grub" [Undecided,New]
<hubuntu> guys anyone can point me to the seeds used for edubuntu 8.04 add-on cd?
<hubuntu> I want to make a ISO that can also be an add-on but with localization and codec purposes
<hubuntu> mainly localization
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Can tasksel options be preseeded? I'm still thinking about the Studio disks and wondering if the "Desktop" task could be preselected? Even if not hidden like we were trying to do.
<cjwatson> _MMA_: we had this conversation before
<_MMA_> You obviously have a better memory. :P
<cjwatson> AFAIK that can't sanely be done with the current code while still presenting the option to the user
<cjwatson> i.e. tasksel's use of debconf doesn't correctly handle something being preseeded without the seen flag
<_MMA_> Yeah. That's what I was saying. "﻿Even if *not* hidden like we were trying to do." S0 it would be seen.
<cjwatson> setting the seen flag would force everyone to install desktop, and wouldn't offer the option
<_MMA_> cjwatson: Sure. Should be done anyway I guess. Since we don't offer the CLI install option either.
<cjwatson> err, so you wouldn't be able to select audio or anything
<cjwatson> I think it's too late to make this kind of change for hardy
<_MMA_> Ohhhh.........
<_MMA_> SO it wouldnt just preselect "Desktop" and leave the other options.
<_MMA_> Thats what you're saying?
<cjwatson> that's correct, the current code doesn't support that
<_MMA_> Ahhh... Got ya now. Thanx.
<cjwatson> in fact, the way it's implemented right now, it would just overwrite the preseeding with whatever tasksel thinks the default should be unless the seen flag is set
<cjwatson> so totally useless for this
<_MMA_> Ok. Sorry for the bother.
<xivulon> evand, if you followed yesterday discussion with bdmurray, basically bug #204128 only happens with your build, but my build (same rev 487) works ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204128 in wubi "After install completed bar wasn't all green and installer hung" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204128
<xivulon> it might be a variation of the segafult thingy, but it might be worth trying with a clean build
<xivulon> create a new branch off launchpad, and run make prerequisites && make
<xivulon> rev491 also worked for bdmurray (in 491 I commented back automation_failure_command as you suggested by the way)
<xivulon> both on rev2.36 for me
<xivulon> nsis ^
<evand> odd
<evand> why would I need to create a new branch though?
<evand> oh
<evand> nevermind
<evand> I see what you're saying
<xivulon> you may want to get in touch with bdmurray when he awakes and let him try your new build
<xivulon> one thing I did not ask him was to trace wubi via windbg or similar
<CIA-6> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r592 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.19ubuntu6
<bdmurray> evand: Here I am
<xivulon> morning there
<evand> bdmurray: hi, let me upload this build for you to try.  One moment please.
<evand> bdmurray: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/Wubi-8.04-beta-rev488.exe
<xivulon> evand you may want to pull 491, should not relevant for bdmurray tests though
<evand> whoops, I thought I did a pull beforehand, but apparently not.
<xivulon> one thing to doublecheck is that the generated /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst looks reasonable, that is one thing that changed in 489-90
<evand> ok, I put up a r491 build at http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi
<bdmurray> evand: 488 will be good for me though?
<evand> bdmurray: aiui, it should be
<xivulon> if it's a clean build yes
<evand> indeed, I basically wiped src and nsis, bzr reverted, and ran make clean; make prerequisites; make
<xivulon> the menu.lst will be slightly broken (fixed in 490) but that is not relevant
<xivulon> the way I built mine was to rename the local branch and start a new branch off LP hardy, but the above should be equivalent
<bdmurray> xivulon: okay, rev 488 exited well
<xivulon> ah great one less then
<xivulon> thanks for the trouble
<bdmurray> evand: Could you look at bug 218973?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218973 in ubiquity "20080417.1 Guided resize failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218973
<bdmurray> xivulon: no problem, I hope it gets us some more ubuntu users
<evand> gah
<bdmurray> sorry :( I'm just in a position where I can test it
<evand> bdmurray: "Apr 17 17:25:14 ubuntu ubiquity: Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda3' first."  Can you try that and let me know if the resize still fails.
<bdmurray> evand: check, I'm on it
<xivulon> great rc is out...
<CIA-6> casper: cjwatson * r505 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/19keyboard):
<CIA-6> casper: * Duplicate a chunk of console-setup logic into the keyboard script so
<CIA-6> casper:  that we can deal with non-Latin keymaps and the like without having to
<CIA-6> casper:  have gfxboot-theme-ubuntu help us; the previous approach broke other
<CIA-6> casper:  uses of console-setup, and thus the alternate install CD (LP: #218754).
<CIA-6> casper:  This should later be replaced by just running console-setup, and I'll
<CIA-6> casper:  open another bug for this.
<bdmurray> evand: resize just worked this time, but I don't recall an fsck of sda3 happening since I reported that bug
<xivulon> can ubiquity be released to test layoutcode?
<evand> bdmurray: ok, I'm leaving it open as we could fail more gracefully there.
<bdmurray> yes, that sounds reasonable.  I also seem to recall the manual partitioning screen coming up.
<evand> bdmurray: when the resize failed?
<evand> xivulon: sure
<bdmurray> evand: right, I'm pretty sure.
<xivulon> is it possible to have the exact .disk/info for ubuntu/kubuntu/kubuntu-kde/xubuntu that will be in final? I'd like to test the parser.
<xivulon> evand thx
<evand> bdmurray: odd, though not entirely unexpected.  The code to move back to the partitioner got a little wonky when I made components trigger the display of pages, rather than the other way around (Gutsy).
<evand> I'll see if I can track that one down.
<bdmurray> evand: Are there any adept screenshots?  I could better recall a picture if that would help.
<bdmurray> er, not adept but the kubuntu gui for ubiquity
<evand> bdmurray: http://evalicious.com/kubuntu-manual.png
<evand> is that what you're looking for?
<bdmurray> evand: I think mine had more pretty colors but yeah.
<evand> haha, ok
<evand> xivulon: I'm waiting for approval on a partman-base upload I did day before yesterday, and then once that's had time to build and process I'll release ubiquity
<joshk> hey evand, have you synced xivulon's lupin release with the latest CD images?
<evand> yes, that went on the CD a while back (lupin 0.13 was released April 7th)
<joshk> ok, just checking
<evand> no problem
<xivulon> evand can you please follow up with slangasek, I'll be in and out in the next few days, but would realy like to battletest the new build as soon as possible
<xivulon> I know I asked that lots of time but the that is not just about urls there are other part of the code that have been thinly tested (just me) such as md5 checks
<evand> ok, I'll follow up with him before I leave for the day.  I'll be gone all day tomorrow though.
<xivulon> thanks! pls send me an email when everything is up
<xivulon> well in fact there is a way I can inflict some md5 testing on the users before leaving...
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-19
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2668 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  1.27ubuntu7, partman-base 114ubuntu5.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2669 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.8.6
<smo> hi all
<smo> what s the file in ubiquity or... wich remove the ubiquity.desktop at end of install?
<smo> and wich file generate the user-dirs.dirs file in the .config
<smo> please
<xivulon> evand uploaded rev 492 with a minor (but important fix)
<xivulon> does anybody have a spare fat partition + windows to help testing #216161?
<xivulon> TheMuso ^
<xivulon> I know you have vfat+windows ;)
<xivulon> ah too late :(
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-20
<TheMuso_> xivulon: You were lookign for me earlier?
<xivulon> ah yes
<xivulon> TheMuso_, you have vfat partition right? Could you install wubi there and see if virtual disks are created in c:\ubuntu\disks?
<xivulon> no need to reboot
<TheMuso_> viSure. Which version of wubi?
<xivulon> 487
<xivulon> the one on the rc or website
<TheMuso_> Oh right. Is that on the latest disk?
<TheMuso_> Ok then.
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> please comment on
<xivulon> #216161
<TheMuso_> What size should I use for disk space? Should that make a difference?
<xivulon> >6GB if possible
<TheMuso_> Ok.
<TheMuso_> Thats certainly possible.
 * TheMuso_ has a 20GB partition reserved for wubi installs.
<xivulon> basically the issue seems to be that the part that creates the (empty) virtual disk files fails in vfat
<xivulon> sometimes
<xivulon> evand, slangsek uploaded the metalinks on cdimage
<xivulon> my preliminary tests seem ok
<xivulon> I got metalink verification and it is downloading the right image now (let's see if md5 works)
<xivulon> and md5 does not work...
<xivulon> fun day ahead...
<xivulon> I think the md5 of the metalink file gets mixed with the md5 of the target file...
<xivulon> hmm no the target md5 is correct... For some reason the md5 off the ISO is different
<xivulon> ah my fault, had an old partial download around (partial checksums are needed to avoid that).
<xivulon> anyway green light for me, evand please test rev 492
<xivulon> and upload
<xivulon> 492 is now the default download on wubi-installer.org
<xivulon> evand can you please have a look at #195905?
<xivulon> the user name is fine, not sure if there is another issue with invalid chars in the windows name
<xivulon> hmm and now got a new one:
<xivulon> partman-auto-loop: Error: Partition number 1 not found in /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda
<xivulon> #216161
<xivulon> METAGET partman-target/no_root Type
<xivulon> preseed is in the bug report but looks good to me
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand ^
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-13
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3213 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.8
<davmor2> cjwatson: netboot still stops on the boot:  screen rather than the boot selector page :(
<cjwatson> yes, that won't be fixed for jaunty. sorry. I just haven't had time.
<davmor2> cjwatson: I didn't think it would this late in.  Is it worth adding a fix for karmic to it?
<cjwatson> dude, I *don't know what the fix is*&
<cjwatson> if I knew what it was, I would have applied it
<davmor2> :) fair enough I'll just leave it be then :)
<cjwatson> intrepid had the same bug, so it isn't a regression
<cjwatson> not from the last stable release anyway
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I just have too much to do - I would take a patch
<davmor2> true :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: it's at time like this I wish I knew how to program :(  Unfortunately I don't which is why I test :)
<cjwatson> it's probably not actually a significant amount of programming; busted configuration file somewhere
<davmor2> I might try and make it my scratching itch project
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 144147 is it more of a wishlist bug than anything else?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/144147/+text)
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 107266 and this one is fixed released now isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107266 in debian-installer "debian-installer the progress bar needs smoothing out" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107266
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<superm1> cjwatson, w/ evand not here today, is there going to be any way to get wubi rebuilt for RC still?
<davmor2> cjwatson: should oem map have the new circle locator?
<shtylman> davmor2: yes...evand probly just forgot to copy over the changes?
<davmor2> shtylman: ta I wrote a quick bug for it
<shtylman> davmor2: gotcha....I will make an oem branch and just copy the changes over when I get back from lunch...bug number?
<davmor2> shtylman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/360652
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360652 in oem-config "Jaunty: Ubuntu Oem map still displays the x for location rather than the target" [Undecided,New]
<shtylman> thanks
<davmor2> shtylman: thanks back :)
<davmor2> shtylman: did you manage to find the right shade of blue?
<shtylman> davmor2: nope...not yet...surprisingly no-one ever gave me the rgb colors and the wiki didn't have them... :/ (I might just color picker around some common colors)
<davmor2> shtylman: 133d80 is the html number of the word kubuntu on kubuntu.org
<shtylman> davmor2: thanks
<shtylman> davmor2, cjwatson: ~shtylman/oem-config/timezone_map_gtk
<davmor2> shtylman: nice one :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: I think Low is fine for 144147, and have undone the pointless request for more information
<davmor2> cjwatson: sweet :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: 107266 is a dup; marked as such
<davmor2> cool missed that bit :)
<cjwatson> superm1: I have no idea how to go about updating wubi, so I guess it has to wait until tomorrow
<cjwatson> shtylman: thanks for that - I'll look at merging it shortly, though possibly for final not RC at this point, not sure
<superm1> cjwatson, yeah i think evan is the only one that really can right now - the builds end up in people.ubuntu.com/~evand
<davmor2> cjwatson: slangasek said the iso's would probably get respun
<cjwatson> shtylman: in future it will help me if you add a debian/changelog entry for your changes too. You can use dch to do that; I'd recommend that you set "DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog" in ~/.devscripts first
<cjwatson> shtylman: (no need to do so in this case; I'll take care of it)
<cjwatson> shtylman: this also means you can describe your change in debian/changelog, and then use 'debcommit' to commit it, which will automatically use the text of your changelog entry as a commit message; I find that rather handy
<shtylman> cjwatson: noted, will do for future
<cjwatson> if you've used the correct "(LP: #nnnnnn)" syntax for bug closures, this even puts metadata into the branch so that your branch magically appears on the bug page as a proposed fix
<cjwatson> once you've pushed it to LP, anyway
<shtylman> ahh... very cool
<cjwatson> +from ubiquity.segmented_bar import CairoExtensions
<cjwatson> that won't work in oem-config
<cjwatson> indeed we don't have the segmented_bar module at all
<cjwatson> might need to copy just the CairoExtensions stuff out of that
<shtylman> oops...that line shouldn't have been copied... right
<cjwatson> I don't think simply removing that line will help. The code you copied does rely on CairoExtensions
<cjwatson> +            CairoExtensions.rounded_rectangle(cr, newx - 4, newy + ybearing - 6, width + 10, height + 12, height / 6)
<shtylman> yea... we do need the extensions.. but that line shouldn't be there... as you said probly a copy, I will do that and push to the branch
<cjwatson> thanks
<shtylman> cjwatson: pushed, hopefully good now...I just copied the class for CairoExtensions into the timezone_map file
<shtylman> will deff need to talk with evand after release about merging the two codebases...the separation is a nightmare.. :/
<cjwatson> we've wanted to do it for some time, but it's never quite been important enough to dedicate time to it
<cjwatson> hmm, so your debian/changelog change is wrong, because it edits an already-released entry
<cjwatson> this suggests to me that you forgot to put "DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog" in ~/.devscripts
<shtylman> :( ... I set the DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEuRISTIC in bashrc...
<shtylman> figured it was an environ variable...
<cjwatson> no, it isn't
<cjwatson> I'll fix it up
<shtylman> well damn...sorry
<cjwatson> want to make the entry more complete anyway
<shtylman> I don't have a .devscripts even though the package is installed
<shtylman> is it just a textfile with some options set?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> see dch(1)
<shtylman> k...I will make on so future changelogs are better
<cjwatson> this still isn't right, though, I'm afraid - there are other classes used by CairoExtensions which you haven't copied
<cjwatson> any chance you could test this? :-)
<shtylman> yea... lemme fire up a vm and have a go at it
<cjwatson> I think it would be better to put the copied code in a separate file, personally
<cjwatson> lib/cairo_extensions.py or something, and then a similar split-out could happen in ubiquity after jaunty
<shtylman> I have a meeting coming up in a few, so I will ping you later tonight/evening (for me here) once I have tested it (will copy the code out as well)
<cjwatson> TBH, my gut says that we should not make this change in oem-config until after jaunty
<cjwatson> but I'd be prepared to be convinced otherwise if the change was well-tested
<shtylman> cjwatson: leaving the change off sounds fine for me... dunno how the graphics people will feel :)
<cjwatson> they were more urgently concerned with ubiquity
<shtylman> I see
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-14
<cjwatson> jtholmes: please read http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs; at present your installer bugs are coming in in a state where we can't really do much with them, but if you followed the advice on that page then we would be able to start work on them without having to go back to you to ask for more logs
<jtholmes> ok will reread reporting bugs
<cjwatson> thanks
<jtholmes> cjwatson, #360587 am at the point of this misinformation in step 7 of 7 in ubuntu installer
<jtholmes> do you want the logs at this point or when the installer completes, which it should complete successfully in about 20 minutes
<cjwatson> jtholmes: either is fine
<jtholmes> ok
<shtylman> cjwatson: so...I think I have a problem...
<shtylman> not to be vague or anything... :)
<shtylman> if you have a moment...take a look at line 54 and subsiquently like 58 of oem-config.py in the main directory of oem-config
<shtylman> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/oem-config/trunk/annotate/head%3A/oem-config
<shtylman> does that pairing of if and else make sense to you? or am I missing something...I only ask cause for some reason I am having trouble running oem-config with -f gtk_ui
<shtylman> could be unrelated...but I just found that and the else seems ambiguous...
<shtylman> cjwatson: well, that aside...I have pushed again and have also tested this version
<shtylman> added the cairo_extensions file as we talked about
<davmor2> morning evand nice break?
<evand> indeed it was, thanks.  How was yours?
<davmor2> evand: Worked most of it :)
<cjwatson> shtylman: the else there is correct at the indentation level it has - for/else is a special (and useful!) construction in python. http://docs.python.org/reference/compound_stmts.html#the-for-statement
<cjwatson> shtylman: what trouble were you having?
<cjwatson> shtylman: thanks, I'll have a look at your branch again
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/new_timezone_map_london.png - waiting to hear back from kwwii on a missing highlight image, but this is what they're proposing.
<cjwatson> what's the diff like - just replacement images and a cairo tweak for the box corners?
<cjwatson> I think we've missed the boat for RC, but may be able to squeeze it in for final if the diff is minimal
<evand> replacement images, and no changes to the code, though kwwii has some slight changes he wants there (box color, roundness, 80% opacity).
<evand> the full details are in an email I just CCed you on
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> evand: is Mark in the office?
<evand> Not sure, I didn't go in today (though coordinating going in with Ken might be a good idea)
<cjwatson> evand: also, have you checked whether there's (translated?) documentation featuring the current installer layout that'd need to be updated?
<evand> checking now
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: m-a still appears on dvd when doing whole drive install
<cjwatson> evand: he's in the office according to clan - I've asked her to poke him about this
<evand> cjwatson: great, thanks
<evand> davmor2: what version of ubiquity?
<davmor2> 1.12.8
<evand> argh, I'll look into it
<evand> perhaps I'm not searching in the right place, but I've checked out the ubuntu-doc bzr branch, I've looked through doc.ubuntu.com, and did a Google Images search on *.ubuntu.com, and the only place I can find pictures of the time zone map used is on the community documentation pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<cjwatson> yeah, those are about the places I'd have looked
<cjwatson> so in that case, you should still notify ubuntu-doc@ and ubuntu-translators@ just in case, but we're probably in the clear for UI freeze purposes
<evand> okay
<evand> will do
<evand> well, I'll save this as a draft until I can generate a screenshot using kwwii's diff (he's testing it some more).
<cjwatson> Mark has signed off, I see
<kwwii> I should be done in a bit, been having hardware problems this morning...seems my x60s chose today to crap out on me
<cjwatson> evand,kwwii: how far are you from an upload?
<cjwatson> slangasek was just about to start rolling at least some of the images, but could take this if it's really close
<evand> as soon as I get the patch from kwwii and the missing UTC-9.5 image I can upload
<kwwii> evand: let me get that image to you first then I can try to finish the py
<evand> ok
<kwwii> sorry, this system messing up was not how I expected to start my day
<kwwii> inkscape kept crashing every time I would export a b
<kwwii> pic
<evand> yikes
<davmor2> evand: just to confirm both 32bit and 64bit dvd installs have run m-a
<kwwii> well, I have succesfuly got ubiquity to crash :-)
<evand> Oh?  How so?
<kwwii> changed stuff in the python :)
<evand> ah :)
<kwwii> I looked into how you do the roundings on the boxes...funky stuff that
<kwwii> I assumed it would be much simpler :p
<evand> it's taken from the partition bar code, which is taken from banshee
<kwwii> evand: the last thing I am trying to do is to make the dot appear in the middle of the box...do you know if that is in segmented_bar.py or somewhere else?
<evand> can you elaborate on what you mean by making the dot appear in the middle of the box?
<evand> do you mean have the time zone selection dot vertically align with the time zone selection box?
<kwwii> the dot that shows the city should be  vertically aligned to the box
<kwwii> right :)
<kwwii> ahhh, this is coded to move to dot depending on where it appears on the screen, right?
<evand> right, that's in timezone_map, around line 248
<evand> eh?
<evand> newy is the y coordinate of the top left corner of the time text, and the box is built around it
<evand> if I remember correctly
 * evand pokes
<evand> right, try changing line 248 to this:
<evand> newy = pointy - (ybearing / 2)
<evand> Is there anything else I can help with?
<kwwii> nope...it is (ybearing + 2)  btw
<kwwii> I will send you a dif in a second
<davmor2> cjwatson: 42mins for dvd install which is better than intrepid.  It's all the stuff it removes that takes forever
<cjwatson> probably the maintainer scripts; need to convert those to triggers
<evand> kwwii: if the goal is for the dot to be vertically aligned with the text in the box, then surely it should be ybearing / 2 and not ybearing + 3 (which would break anyway if we ever changed the size of the text)
<kwwii> evand: ahhh, right that is probably better
<kwwii> note that I reduced the font size to 12
<evand> indeed, those changes look fine
<kwwii> excellent :)
<evand> does mark need to see another screenshot before this gets uploaded?
<evand> as the alignment of the box to the point has changed
<kwwii> no, he has given the thumbs up, so it should be final...and the centered dot was in the pic I sent him already :)
<evand> great!
<kwwii> looks like we are done!
<kwwii> thanks for the help, sorry for the trouble
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3214 ubiquity/ (41 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Update timezone map images. Slight changes to the color and size of the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: time zone time box.
<evand> no worries at all.  Thanks a lot for all of your help with this.  The final artwork looks fantastic.
<kwwii> it really does look much better, eh?
<kwwii> I am happy with it now :)
<evand> absolutely
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3215 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.9
<StevenK> evand: Oooh! I guess it won't hit RC?
<evand> StevenK: I believe slangasek has been kind enough to wait for it
<StevenK> evand: Although I'm impressed with the changes I saw in the 0413.3 daily. Sydney is in the right spot!
<StevenK> And it is usable on a MID sized screen :-)
<evand> StevenK: thanks.  We have shtylman to thank for much of that, as it was his algorithm that we went with in the end.
<evand> re MID> Very good!
<evand> quite glad to hear that
<davmor2> evand: did you apply the map changes to oem this time?
<evand> davmor2: as I understand it, the changes were not requested for the oem-config map
<davmor2> evand: How come?  Thats the one endusers will see.....
<evand> and there's slightly more involved there than just copying the module containing the map code (it requires a class from the segmented_bar module, which doesn't exist in oem-config, though could be ported)
<evand> davmor2: because these changes are happening so late, we want to make as few of them as possible
<davmor2> evand: Fair enough
<cjwatson> shtylman produced a branch for oem-config that merged some earlier changes, but I'm still looking over it
<cjwatson> (including copying CairoExtensions across)
<evand> ah, good deal
<kwwii> evand: erm, you did update the color coded pic as well, right?
<kwwii> evand: it was in the ones I sent to you...and it had an improvement
<evand> yes
<evand> the coast of Greenland, right?
<kwwii> yeah, and north of portugal
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: bug 360844 is this actually a bug?  I'm not sure as no partitions are listed as changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360844 in ubiquity "ubiquity says partition table on sdb changed and it wasnt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360844
<cjwatson> yes
<davmor2> jtholmes: nice catch, I only have single drives so I've never seen it :)
<cjwatson> the process of automatically using swap on /dev/sdb is causing parted_server to think that the partition table on /dev/sdb needs to be reread
<jtholmes> yes i thought that may be the case
<jtholmes> there is also another bug or two associated with the side by side process but it is esoteric and when i run into it again i will report it
<jtholmes> that repartioning process is particularly hard to code for
<DogWater> cjwatson: is there any reason you can think of that you can't use something like http://192.168.0.1/ks.php?type=ubuntu for the kickstart path in Ubuntu?
<evand> cjwatson: is there a historical reason why desktop/ubiquity.png is in the ubiquity package rather than the ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork package? (Bug 322174)  My guess would be that the ubiquity logo doesn't have the same trademark policy, even if the ubuntu logo is contained within it, though I don't have a strong understanding of trademark law.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322174 in ubiquity "Ubiquity uses hard-coded references to Ubuntu rather than looking to /etc/lsb-release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322174
<cjwatson> DogWater: that should work fine - what problems are you seeing?
<cjwatson> evand: it'd probably be ok to put it in the artwork package for karmic
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks
<evand> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/361112 looks potentially serious, though admittedly doesn't prevent installation.  I'm looking into why it's occurring, given that debconf_progress_window is modal.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361112 in ubiquity "standalone ubiquity won't let me alt-tab to status window" [Undecided,New]
<DogWater> cjwatson: it downloads a file called http in the 'fetch' directory
 * cjwatson raises an eyebrow. It should give you a *directory* called http there
<cjwatson> DogWater: could I see the installer's syslog, please?
<DogWater> cjwatson: duh, i apologize you're right it does create a directory
<DogWater> cjwatson: ever figure out yet why the installer cannot destroy LVM?
<cjwatson> DogWater: I thought I'd fixed that ...?
<DogWater> I'll try it again but i believe it still stops and asks if you really want to remove the LVM partition
<DogWater> even if its in your kickstart/whatnot
<DogWater> cjwatson: does %pre work in kickstart in Ubuntu or do you use preseed preseed/early_command ?
<cjwatson> %pre should work fine
<DogWater> argh, %pre runs before dhcp
<DogWater> (well, before the 2nd dhcp)
<DogWater> is there any way to run a command after the kickstart file is downloaded and after dhcp comes up? it looks like for whatever reason %pre runs after kickstart but before network
<cjwatson> you could use preseed/early_command for that
<DogWater> preseed preseed/early_command or just preseed/early_command?
<cjwatson> 'preseed preseed/early_command string blah'
<DogWater> ah, for whatever reason the same string in there doesn't work that works in %pre
<cjwatson> DogWater: what string is that?
<cjwatson> evand: I don't suppose that bug 289663 might be fixable for final? I'm going to have to carry over some release notes text otherwise
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/289663/+text)
<kirkland> cjwatson: i keep getting the following: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/Screenshot-QEMU.png
<kirkland> cjwatson: trying to install to a RAID1
<kirkland> cjwatson: this is in kvm, with qcow2 disk images
<cjwatson> kirkland: can I get syslog?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll need to reproduce it again, but when i do so, i'll post
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm retesting with dd /dev/zero pre-allocated raw disk images now
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, same thing with zero'd, pre-allocated disk images too
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/syslog
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/partman
<kirkland> cjwatson: perms, one second ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, those URLs are ready
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, looks like some OOM errors
<kirkland> cjwatson: this install only had 256MB of memory, and no swap
<cjwatson> yeah, that seems to be the cause
<cjwatson> base installation died the first time round, and then it retried, at which point /target was indeed unclean
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, yeah, i've confirmed
<kirkland> cjwatson: we used to be able to install the server with just 128MB of ram
<kirkland> cjwatson: now it requires 128MB of mem + 128MB of swap, or 256MB of mem
<kirkland> cjwatson: the warning on the page about not having swap should be sufficient
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm just too cultured to actually read the warning about the installation failing if there's not enough memory :-)
<kirkland> evand: hey
<kirkland> evand: you mentioned once upon a time about kvm's that mysteriously die overnight
<kirkland> evand: are you still experiencing this?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-15
<kirkland> cjwatson: mathiaz and I have both experienced something strange with today's server iso's
<kirkland> cjwatson: they seem to slow down (almost hang, but they do recover and finish)
<kirkland> cjwatson: usually around configuring the language pack
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll get you more details on the precise point at which the install seems to "stall"
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just wanted to mention this now, since mathiaz said he noticed the same thing
<cjwatson> I'll need logs
<cjwatson> syslog will be sufficient to show me what's happening at what times
<evand> kirkland: nope, I've updated bug 349440 accordingly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349440 in kvm "SDL window disappears overnight" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349440
<evand> cjwatson: I'll see what I can do about that bug after I finish this test install using the latest daily-live.
<davmor2> cjwatson: have you seen bug 361627 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361627 in ubiquity "should not remove ecryptfs-utils when in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361627
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> well, I have now. Give me a minute
<cjwatson> it's a rather specialised case, but I'll see if we can get it fixed
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r175 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-ask):
<CIA-4> user-setup: Install ecryptfs-utils if it's already in use by users on an existing
<CIA-4> user-setup: /home (LP: #361627).
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r176 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu19
<evand> I have most of the code in place for ubiquity understanding the use_biggest_free option, I'm just looking for the best way to extract the partition that's going to be used for use_biggest_free from partman.
<evand> my current thought is to pull it out of /var/lib/partman/snoop
 * cjwatson looks
<cjwatson> I've sort of been hoping to drop use of the snoop file soon since the choices are now more automatically parseable than they used to be, but I don't object if that's the easiest way ... let's see
<cjwatson> use snoop if it's easier to work into the code as it stands, but I think you can also fish it out of choices-c for whichever automatically_partition question you get
<cjwatson> choices-c should have an entry something like 50biggest_free__________/var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda//32-1048576
<cjwatson> and I think that's basically just what's in the snoop file as well (except that the lines in snoop also have <tab><description of partman-auto/text/use_biggest_free> at the end)
<cjwatson> indeed, menu_options should have the contents of snoop pre-parsed for you
<davmor2> evand: I'll re-test in about 10 minutes
<cjwatson> you can use self.find_script(menu_options, 'biggest_free') which will give you a list of (currently) either zero or one elements; if the list is non-empty, its element will be a three-element tuple of which the second element should be something like '/var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda//32-1048576'
<davmor2> evand: I still think that the oem map should be the new one it looks wrong.  But then I guess the end user would never know
<cjwatson> the split_devpart method will take that string apart into device and partition ids
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3216 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Fix a crash when in OEM mode. Child widgets are members of the the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: self.userinterface list.
<evand> cjwatson: that's the exact code I was already toying with :)
<evand> cjwatson: (re davmor2 ^) are you still planning on reviewing the patch from shtylman for Jaunty, or have you decided to shelve it to Karmic?
<cjwatson> which patch?
<cjwatson> oh, oem-config?
<cjwatson> I guess I can, I have a local branch with it mostly merged anyway, just need to update to your latest changes
<evand> ok
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r657 trunk/ (47 files in 4 dirs): merge lp:~shtylman/oem-config/timezone_map_gtk, with some additional modifications by me
<cjwatson> I have *not* tested that yet
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3217 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3218 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: typos
<cjwatson> I'm really not happy with the Kubuntu autopartitioning bar code. It looks quite broken in a number of places :-(
<cjwatson> and it definitely isn't working if there are no partitions to resize
<cjwatson> I suppose I might be able to bodge it together somehow ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: Should ubiquity be able to resize a ext4 partition?
<cjwatson> yes
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll get the logs
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/partman do you need syslog too
<cjwatson> davmor2: what precisely is the problem here?
<cjwatson> yes, I need syslog
<davmor2> cjwatson: On ubuntu I did a manual install where I used ext4 for basically the whole drive bar swap.   In Kubuntu I've gone to resize the drive and it just says it can't and goes to manual mode
<davmor2> http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<cjwatson> Apr 15 12:37:29 ubuntu ubiquity: Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda1' first.
<cjwatson> looks like it wasn't cleanly unmounted. perhaps you just turned off the vm?
<davmor2> cjwatson: it's hw I rebooted
<cjwatson> not sure there's much I can do, resize2fs doesn't like it ... maybe it crashed before unmounting it properly
<davmor2> cjwatson:  I've run the e3fsck and started ubiquity again and it's gone through this time.  I'll try it again after the tests are complete to makes sure it's not an issue
<davmor2> e2 even
<cjwatson> oh my
<cjwatson>             if '(%s)' % k.strip('=dev=') in txt:
<cjwatson> that SO doesn't do what the author expected
<cjwatson> (try it with '=dev=vda' ...)
<cjwatson> actually, how is this working at all for anyone? '=dev=sda' will be turned into 'sa'
<evand> yikes, that's definitely my doing
<soren> >>> '=dev=sda'.strip('=dev=')
<soren> 'sda'
<cjwatson> hmm
<soren> It only really breaks for virtio devices.
<cjwatson> oh, it'll only strip contiguous characters
<soren> Or people with enough devices to have an "sde"
<cjwatson> no, that won't break either
<cjwatson> it'll stop at the 's'
<cjwatson> oh, but it's strip not lstrip
<cjwatson> so yes, you're right
<soren> Only from the start and end of the string until it reaches a not-to-be-stripped character.
<cjwatson> I ran into this because I decided to start using virtio devices for routine testing
 * soren tips his hat at cjwatson for that
<soren> There more testing I can get of virtio devices, the better :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3219 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Fix stripping of '=dev=' from device names when creating partition bars
<CIA-4> ubiquity: to avoid reducing e.g. '=dev=vda' to 'a'.
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/361674 is interesting.  It only seems to effect french installs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361674 in ubiquity "From a french language selection you get crash/hang when going backwards from the map page" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> ok, I take back my criticism of the Kubuntu autopartitioning bar code; it seems to be mostly working now that I've fixed that '=dev='-stripping bug
<cjwatson> davmor2: will look, though I have two other things in front of that in the queue
<davmor2> cjwatson: ara has found another couple too
<davmor2> in d-i
<cjwatson> ok, I'm reading #ubuntu-testing backlog
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm going to see if I can confirm them as I'm doing 64bit installs on alternate now
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3220 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Start the resize slider at the maximum possible size for the partition
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  being resized; this is in line with the GTK frontend, and fixes the
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  situation where the previous default (half-way between the minimum
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  size and the current size) is out of range.
<cjwatson> davmor2: I don't think ara's bug need confirmation or further information
<cjwatson> bugs
<cjwatson> the second is probably a dup of an old bug, but I need to wait for my browser to finish rebooting
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3221 ubiquity/debian/changelog: typo
<shtylman> cjwatson: anything I should look at (relating to the partition bars)
<cjwatson> 14:30 <cjwatson> ok, I take back my criticism of the Kubuntu autopartitioning bar code; it seems to be mostly working now that I've fixed that '=dev='-stripping bug
<cjwatson> I think it was just failing because /dev/vda wasn't handled properly, and that's fixed
<cjwatson> I made a correction to its handling of the resize bar's initial position
<davmor2> shtylman: there is a suggestion for the colour on bug 348461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348461 in ubiquity "Jaunty: Kubuntu shouldn't use grey for the installed system bar in ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348461
<shtylman> davmor2: thanks...will try to put that in today :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I can confirm using max on auto-resize throws up an error about grub do you want me to add the log to ara's bug?
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3222 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/timezone.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Preseed tzsetup/selected up-front rather than filtering it and then
<CIA-4> ubiquity: preseeding it; filtering it causes the backup state to be reset, which
<CIA-4> ubiquity: causes an infinite loop when backing up from the timezone page when the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: default country only has one timezone (LP: #361674).
<cjwatson> davmor2: no thanks, I'm sure it's just that the default size needs to be increased
<davmor2> cjwatson: now are you sure before I reboot?
<cjwatson> yes, thanks
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r658 trunk/ (debian/changelog lib/components/timezone.py):
<CIA-4> oem-config: Preseed tzsetup/selected up-front rather than filtering it and then
<CIA-4> oem-config: preseeding it; filtering it causes the backup state to be reset, which
<CIA-4> oem-config: causes an infinite loop when backing up from the timezone page when the
<CIA-4> oem-config: default country only has one timezone (LP: #361674).
<davmor2> cool
<lool> How is it guaranteed that some items are translated in Ubuntu install mediums?
<lool> Say, ubiquity is translated in French, how could I make sure other software is?
<lool> Like language-selector
<cjwatson> you can't, in general, since it requires language packs
<lool> But ubiquity manages to
<cjwatson> although I think language-selector is handled outside language packs
<cjwatson> ubiquity does not use language packs, for good reason
<cjwatson> but that doesn't mean we can do that in general
<lool> Is it to make sure that the installer will be translated that ubiquity doesn't use langpacks?
<cjwatson> language-selector uses a similar approach to ubiquity; it's excluded from translation stripping (in pkgbinarymangler) and we update the translations in there by hand every so often
<cjwatson> it's because the installer displays text before it has a chance to install language packs ...
<cjwatson> so if we didn't exclude the installer from language packs, we'd have a chicken-and-egg problem
<lool> Exactly; in my case, after install, I was told that language data was incomplete
<lool> With half of the strings in English
<lool> And I'd like to blame it on $foo
<cjwatson> can I see the syslog?
<cjwatson> sometimes that happens because networking was unavailable; sometimes it's a bug
<lool> networking wasn't available
<lool> Because I did the install fullscreen, outside of a live session
<lool> So didn't get the NM icon
<cjwatson> right, can't do much about that right now although there is a bug open
<lool> As long as it's a known limitation, I'm ok
<lool> I had in mind that stuff like NM should be excluded as well
<lool> Because you use it to grab langpacks
<lool> But it quickly opens the door to a lot of things to have translated on the CD   :-/
<cjwatson> the amount of NM text you actually need to bring up networking isn't very much really
<cjwatson> and we can't ship translations for the whole desktop into all languages, sadly
<cjwatson> I think there's a bug open, anyway. But at any rate it is known
<lool> cjwatson: Yes, I think we agree strongly; it would be feasible, but it's hard to draw the final line on what we really need to include and I know we can't include all
<lool> I guess you don't care about the syslog anymore
<cjwatson> lool: nope, thanks
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r288 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Add another 300MB to the amount of space we require to be left by
<CIA-4> partman-auto: automatic resizing, to account for (a) growth in installation size, (b)
<CIA-4> partman-auto: variable language pack sizes, and (c) increased memory sizes resulting
<CIA-4> partman-auto: in upward pressure on swap partition sizes (LP: #361707).
<mdz> I just noticed that ubiquity prompts for the OEM ID before the keyboard is configured.  is this a problem?
<cjwatson> mdz: yes, albeit a minor one since I expect most OEMs can cope with a US keyboard (or whatever the default for the language they selected at the boot loader is). Bug 290421, which I notice you filed ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290421 in ubiquity "OEM ID prompt comes before keyboard layout has been set up" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290421
<mdz> cjwatson: ah, the memories
<cjwatson> it should probably go on the user setup page, but there was all that tempting free space on the language page ...
<mdz> way back in intrepid RC
<cjwatson> we've had trouble with the user setup page; its size has been one of the things impeding support for small screens
<cjwatson> evand stuck a scrollbar in as a nasty workaround
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<lfaraone> Shouldn't usb-creator not display partitions that are marked with volume.ignore?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-16
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3223 karmic/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Strip whitespace from username (LP: #358656).
<AJNpa80> i know this probably isnt a tech support forum, i need to find someone who is pretty knowledgeable, and im guessing they dont hang out in the support channel troubleshooting 1300 users.i figured this to be a good place to try because my problem is deeply related to the install. the b43 error kicks in when ubiquity launches or so it seems in verbose mode so here goes:
<AJNpa80> ok Im gonna throw this out there. I'm doing a wubi install on an averatec 3200. I'm getting the b43 phy0 ucode5.fw error on the first reboot. i know how to fix it in 3 diferent ways. it goes to bash after sitting for a minute or 5, i fix it over and over and changes are lost after reboot. i need to find out why the changes aren't saved even when i sync and reboot, also it would help to know how to start ubuntu from the bash 
<AJNpa80> the changes are in memory should it not be possible to have them written before i boot in and finish the install. if anyone knows what i need please message me or email me. by the way i am using 8.10 xubuntu wubi, figured id try that to minimixe the possibility of problems just until i get it running once. the only distro that has ever booted on this turd was goblinx although i didnt get wireless working,(didn't try either) 
<AJNpa80> b43 firmware didnt send it for a loop. if i can figure this out im gonna ditch windows altogether (i'm a semi newbie but i've tried several distros and setup several installations, my little personal laptop is the only on thats ever given me any problems but its helped me learn alot) thanks
<AJNpa80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127051
<jfogg> trying to install 8.10, once past language select, I cannot select any of the options... I hit enter and nothing happens... thoughts?
<evand> jfogg: Is this on the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<jfogg> Desktop CD
<jfogg> The only option I can select is "Boot from first hard disk".
<evand> ah, I understand your problem better now.
<jfogg> anything else, I hit enter, the disk spins up and nothing happens
<evand> Hrm, not sure what would be useful information for an isolinux bug.  cjwatson?
<jacobfoggg> Does anyone have the MD5 handy for U8.10 Desktop? can't seem to find it on the site..
<davmor2> jacobfoggg: alternate/live i386/amd64 ?
<jacobfoggg> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<davmor2> 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 *ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jfogg> bummer... I came up with - 9d6041d1188afb8a9c0bd802142609f4... DL'ing it again... =/
<jfogg> thx...
<jfogg> Yes... Success - 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 - Thx again!
<evand> wl.ko is full of fail today.
<davmor2> evand: wubi is a lot better :) just trying to break in now and it's having none of it :)
<evand> davmor2: hooray!
<davmor2> evand: I've done kubuntu over ubuntu without removing ubuntu, across 2 partitions etc and it's just installing and removing without flaw
<evand> So I've got a branch to fix the use_biggest_free option at ~evand/ubiquity/use_biggest_free, just trying to get it sorted for KDE.  I've already updated KDE for the changes to base.py and partman.py though.
<evand> davmor2: very glad to hear that
<evand> davmor2: how about uninstalling? :)
<evand> and CD eject
<davmor2> only issue I see that is still glaringly obvious is username from windows
<davmor2> everything is fine
<davmor2> evand: will that make the respin on friday?  slangasek is doing us a we fixed this cd on friday to test stuff that wasn't going into rc
<evand> I'll try to get to it today, but I make no guarantees as there are other things on my plate at the moment.  I'd suggest asking Ago about it, and I'll do the same.
<evand> What's the bug number for that/
<davmor2> evand: sorry I read your kubutnu fix
<davmor2> crossed wires
<evand> ohh
<evand> I hope to upload that today
<evand> after I get another pair of eyes on the code
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> evand: should I be able to upgrade wubi intrepid to jaunty?  I'm guessing that is something that hasn't been done
<evand> where is it failing?
<davmor2> evand: it isn't I'm asking if it can, I'm just thinking of test that aren't covered by the tracker that people might try :)#
<evand> I'd definitely suggest giving that a try
<evand> it should work
<davmor2> will do I'll let you know how I get on :)
<evand> great, thank you!
<davmor2> evand: anything else you can think of?
<evand> suspend / resume, and making sure hibernate isn't a present option
<evand> but I think that's far more minor than everything elese
<evand> else*
<cjwatson> evand: lp:~evand/ubiquity/use_biggest_free looks like good progress
<evand> Thanks, I'm just about to commit KDE support
<evand> LP code review is really nice.  I'm finding the inline diff quite helpful.
<davmor2> evand: upgrade worked :)
<evand> davmor2: great!
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r289 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 84ubuntu4
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r177 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> user-setup: Add preseedable passwd/auto-login-backup question; if set (e.g. to
<CIA-4> user-setup: "oem") and passwd/auto-login=true, this backs up the previous contents
<CIA-4> user-setup: of the configuration files (e.g. to /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc.oem). This can
<CIA-4> user-setup: be used by oem-config to recover the old contents of the configuration
<CIA-4> user-setup: files later (LP: #361272).
<CIA-4> user-setup: cjwatson * r178 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu20
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r659 trunk/debian/ (changelog oem-config-udeb.postinst):
<CIA-4> oem-config: Preseed passwd/auto-login-backup=oem in the udeb, so that the original
<CIA-4> oem-config: configuration files are available for restoration (LP: #361272).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3224 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Preseed passwd/auto-login-backup=oem in OEM mode, so that the original
<CIA-4> ubiquity: configuration files are available for restoration (LP: #361272).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3225 ubiquity/debian/ (11 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> ^- included manual correction to Malay translation, notified to the translator; but we don't offer Malay just now anyway so it's not too critical
<evand> ok
<evand> cjwatson: Can you take a look at ~evand/ubiquity/use_biggest_free again when you have a chance?  I've fixed the remaining issues and tested it
<cjwatson> evand2: close the bug in the changelog please. Otherwise I think it's OK; the one thing that concerns me is that it looks like the biggest_free before/after frames will always be displayed in the KDE frontend, even if a different option is selected
<cjwatson> doesn't it need a signal handler on that choice to deal with switching the frame visibility around?
<cjwatson> _on_extra_toggle might do the job, and set the initial visibility to False rather than True?
 * evand2 looks
<cjwatson> if you haven't already, it's well worth setting up a test disk such that all the options are visible ...
<cjwatson> (if necessary, munge the scripts in /lib/partman/automatically_partition/ ;-) )
<evand2> indeed, that's what I've been doing with the GTK frontend
<evand2> _on_extra_toggle is already wired up for biggest_free
<evand2> and I don't think the frames are always displayed, but I'm checking now
<evand2> indeed, it works as expected
<cjwatson> oh, it is?
<cjwatson> I couldn't see how, but if it works I'll take your word for it
<cjwatson> bah
<evand2> Which reminds me, vim really needs a "draw vertical lines at each indentation level, and still work when expandtab is set" option
<evand2> but yes, from my testing it works fine
<cjwatson> evand2: I couldn't see how (no mention of _on_extra_toggle in the 'bzr merge --preview' diff), but if it works I'll take your word for it
<evand2> oh cool, I didn't know about --preview, but you'll need to look at the code outside of a diff to see it
<cjwatson> I did
<cjwatson> that signal is connected in an 'elif choice != manual_choice:' block, the head of which now starts 'if choice == biggest_free_choice:'
<evand2> No, it's (_on_choice_toggle) an indentation level back from that block
<cjwatson> oh, but I guess it only needs to be connected for one choice maybe? I don't know, this code is awfully confusing
<cjwatson> oh, right
<cjwatson> ok, well if it works, go ahead and merge after adding the bug number, I'd say
<evand2> will do
<evand2> sorry for the confusion
<cjwatson> thanks for that
<cjwatson> meanwhile I've reproduced bug 361828 in debugging mode and am beating on it
<evand2> neat, ubotu died.
<cjwatson> trying to figure out whether the right solution is to mark partman-auto/automatically_partition as unseen when going back to it, or to just preseed it as unseen from the start
<evand2> ah, yikes
<evand2> that reminds me, bug 289663 is a tricky one.  I need to find out why GTK/metacity hates us so much.
<cjwatson> evand2: err, isn't that what your use_biggest_free branch fixes?
<evand2> whoops
<evand2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/361112
<cjwatson> mm, I think I ignored that because you seemed to be on top of it :)
<cjwatson> ask seb/robert?
<evand2> collins?
<cjwatson> ancell
<cjwatson> new gnome maintainer in addition to seb128
<evand2> ah cool
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3226 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Add support for displaying the "Use the largest continuous free space"
<CIA-4> ubiquity: option in the partition bars. Previously ubiquity would create a single
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Ubuntu partition that filled the entire drive when this option was
<CIA-4> ubiquity: selected (LP: #289663).
 * jtholmes is away: for about 3 hours
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152169/ is the fix for 361828, I think; it turns out that it was overcomplicated to use self.autopartition_question there since it's guaranteed to be identical to self.current_question at that point
<cjwatson> I believe that that was a relic of the way that method used to be organised
<evand> ah, good deal!
<cjwatson> oh, wow, automatic mode really screws about with partman's logic
<cjwatson> the fact that it doesn't call into the widget at all if the question is preseeded means that the state machine gets really confused and crashes
<evand> yikes
<cjwatson> there's some really baffling behaviour here that I'm going to have to sort out
<cjwatson> ah, race condition I think
<cjwatson> why do we allow_change_step(True) in error_dialog and question_dialog?
<cjwatson> that seems weird and I think is the root cause of a number of weird bugs
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3227 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py): Add a little extra state machine debugging to the partman component.
<cjwatson> maybe it was to get the cursor back out of the watch state
 * cjwatson considers http://paste.ubuntu.com/152187/
<cjwatson> yeah, that's better. It does look a bit weird because the Forward button gets enabled while the dialogs are up, but I think the dialogs are modal anyway - I'll leave a TODO to clean that up
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3228 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: If an error/question dialog is displayed while changing steps is
<CIA-4> ubiquity: disabled, we currently need to re-enable changing steps in order to get
<CIA-4> ubiquity: a normal cursor, but that also enables the Back/Forward buttons and
<CIA-4> ubiquity: allows people to violate assertions by being too quick (e.g. selecting
<CIA-4> ubiquity: an autopartitioning choice while the installer is still busy analysing
<CIA-4> ubiquity: the possible choices). We should clean this up properly later, but for
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3229 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Fix preseeding of the autopartitioning question to work in automatic
<CIA-4> ubiquity: mode: it needs to be preseeded as unseen, otherwise going back from a
<CIA-4> ubiquity: confirmation question doesn't work (LP: #361828). Remove an old code
<CIA-4> ubiquity: path that would have been very complicated to fix for this and is
<CIA-4> ubiquity: guaranteed to never be used nowadays.
<cjwatson> I think I'll skip trying to fix partial preseeding; that sounds too risky for jaunty
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3230 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-setup):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Mythbuntu Frontend:
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  - Don't launch GUI applications from within the chroot as this causes
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  problems when libGL.so.1 and friends are diverted. Instead bind
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  mount the necessary files to launch them outside the chroot.
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  (LP: #362419)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3231 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-setup: fix umount command if setup is run to prevent multiple failures
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3232 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepPartAuto.glade):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Pack the SegmentedBar widgets in GtkFrames rather than GtkEventBoxes
<CIA-4> ubiquity: to work around repainting issues (LP: #362334).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3233 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Use a better colour to represent the results of automatic partitioning
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (LP: #348461).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3234 ubiquity/debian/changelog: =dev=-stripping fix in r3219 deals with LP: #362466 (I love it when I fix bugs before they're filed ...)
<DogWater> Aside from doing a late_command in-target rm -rf /etc/network/interfaces; wget http://path_to_correct/intefaces_file is there any way to tell the installer to assign a static configuration to the network adapter even if it is using DHCP to get the original preseed file?
<DogWater> It seems to ignore preseed commands related to networking if it already has an IP from DHCP
<cjwatson> DogWater: I have to admit I'm not sure offhand; my intention when writing that code (according to memory, and supported by comments in the code) was to permit network reconfiguration with different preseeded answers
<cjwatson> so it sounds like a bug if that isn't working
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r455 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document controlling how partitions are mounted (LP: #347817).
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r456 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/install-methods/automatic-install.xml):
<CIA-4> installation-guide: Mention that Kickstart LVM configuration is now experimentally
<CIA-4> installation-guide: supported, and document the pieces currently known to be missing.
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r457 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/bookinfo.xml): Update Canonical's copyright years.
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r458 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081208ubuntu3
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-17
<evand> Anyone want to hold up a ubiquity upload for anything they're working on?
<StevenK> evand: Isn't that question a little dangerous? :-)
<evand> haha, probably
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3235 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 2.13ubuntu7, user-setup 1.23ubuntu20.
<davmor2> evand: have you suddenly got like the worlds flakiest connection
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3236 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.10
<davmor2> evand: have you had time to try out the new wubi?
<evand> not as of yet, but I'll to squeeze some in today
<davmor2> evand: No Probs is it a package or do I need to make it?
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r122.exe
<davmor2> evand: ago is on about test r124 so that will need to be built locally correct?
<evand> oh, I can build that quickly for you
<evand> one moment
<davmor2> evand: cool.  xivulon showed me how to build it too not that hard once all the packages were in place :)
<cjwatson> evand: it needed to include partman-auto too
<evand> argh, apologies
<davmor2> evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/359716 this is the bug where the test request came from by the way :)
<cjwatson> accepted a couple of hours ago so it may be taking a while to publish or something
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359716 in wubi "(jaunty beta)Wubi does not make sure that root.disk and swap.disk are not NTFS-compressed" [Medium,Fix committed]
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r124.exe
<davmor2> evand: ta
<lool> evand: Heya, would like to push http://paste.ubuntu.com/152711/ to usb-creator/trunk, can I do so directly?  is this worth uploading to jaunty?
<evand> lool: please do (core-dev and installer-team have permission), and I'd say so on uploading it
<lool> (Yeah, I saw I had permission but wanted to double check as I never pushed there)
<evand> lool: ah, noted.  Please feel free to commit anything to there.  I have absolutely no problem with anyone from either of those teams making contributions without consulting me.
<cjwatson> evand: I think the new partman-auto should be available now, if you'd like to respin ubiquity with it
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> lool: does the translatable flag break something in that case? (I agree the fix is correct, just not sure of the consequences)
<lool> cjwatson: It will show broken icons in languages where it was translated, e.g. Finnish
<lool> (which is how I discovered it)
<lool> *no* I don't speak Finnish   ;-)
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> makes sense
<lool> Quit in Finnish is insulting in French
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r660 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.23ubuntu20.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3237 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Properly filter out partitions that are going to be formatted from
<CIA-4> ubiquity: migration-assistant again after changes to partman broke the code
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (LP: #349334).
<CIA-4> hw-detect: cjwatson * r113 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-4> hw-detect: Don't use 'grep -w' in VFP-detection code, since busybox doesn't
<CIA-4> hw-detect: implement it (LP: #359915).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3238 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 84ubuntu4.
<cjwatson> urgh, and now I find another thing that needs to be changed within ubiquity
<cjwatson> oh well
<cjwatson> actually it probably doesn't affect desktop installs so isn't absolutely vital
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r363 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-4> base-installer: Add linux-lpia to kernel_update_list metapackage ordering hack
<CIA-4> base-installer: (LP: #359174).
<cjwatson> I'm going to punt oem-config through a PPA before uploading it properly
<evand> I haven't uploaded yet
<evand> so there's still time if you want to squeeze it in
<davmor2> evand: I'm getting the creation of swap space in partition #1 of /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk failed
<evand> davmor2: does http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/jaunty/wubi-r122.exe work?  That is, is it a regression?
<davmor2> evand I'll check in a second I'm assuming it didn't work as xivulon said that 124 was the fix
<cjwatson> evand: probably not worth the wait
<evand> ok
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r364 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu7
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3239 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.11
<davmor2> cjwatson: bug 362874 I'm going to see if I can replicate it.  If I can at what point would you want what logs if there are any formed at that point?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362874 in ubiquity "ubiquity 'back' goes back too far" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362874
<davmor2> also would the logs be any use?
<cjwatson> 'ubiquity -d' logs are best for this kind of problem
<cjwatson> although I think that one is known
<cjwatson> actually, TBH now that I look at it I don't think it needs more info
<cjwatson> not for jaunty though
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay, I thought it was pretty self explanatory, I just wondered if logs would help as I'll be trying it in order to confirm
<cjwatson> I marked it Triaged
<cjwatson> I think we simply don't have the code yet to restart the partitioner in the middle like that
<davmor2> evand1: 122 didn't work on a compressed vista drive either
<evand1> oh, apologies, I think I misunderstood what was happening
<evand1> so creating swap only fails if the drive is compressed?
<davmor2> evand1: Will the error show up in wubi logs?  And would it help if I could get partman and syslog of the wubi install too?
<evand1> please include all the log files, yes.  But is my question correct?  Is creating the swap file only failing if the drive is compressed?
<davmor2> evand1: Sorry yes.  If you run compress drive to save space in vista that is when the issue appears.
<evand1> ok
<davmor2> Right I'll battle with the logs and see how far I get :)
<davmor2> evand: Right I've added what I can to bug 359716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359716 in wubi "(jaunty beta)Wubi does not make sure that root.disk and swap.disk are not NTFS-compressed" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359716
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> evand: is that enough info for you?
<evand> davmor2: yes, though I suspect it will be xivulon who works around it in wubi
<davmor2> evand: No I just wanted to check that all the info was there before wiping vista off the drive to do some testing :)
<evand> ah, sure thing
<DogWater> Hey, with 8.10 x86 in kickstart, does the 'reboot' directive cause a problem with the preseed/late_command? it seems that if I have reboot in there that runs before late command
<cjwatson> DogWater: no - 'reboot' just silences a note, that's all
<cjwatson>         ks_preseed d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note ''
<cjwatson> IOW it causes the "Installation complete" message not to be displayed
<DogWater> hm, thats really strange then because if I #reboot in the ks it doesn't reboot obviously, but the late_command string is run, if I have reboot in the ks it reboots but the late_command is not run
<DogWater> does it maybe not run concurrently? what I mean is it possible that reboot could run during the execution of late_command?
<cjwatson> no, that isn't possible
<cjwatson> Kickstart commands don't really "run" anyway, they just preseed answers in d-i
<cjwatson> (for the most part)
<cjwatson> think of it as setting up a database in advance
<DogWater> ah, okay darn, i've reproduced this about a dozen times but i could be doing something wrong.
<cjwatson> now, of course, if your late_command backgrounds itself, it won't necessarily complete before d-i gets round to rebooting
<DogWater> it just has a bunch of in-target commands, nothing backgrounded and then | true at the end to get past some bug you told me about awhile ago
<cjwatson> do you mean "|| true"?
<DogWater> | true is what I've had
<cjwatson> that might be your problem then ;-)
<DogWater> so it should be || true?
<cjwatson> "| true" -> pipe output of this command to true (you never want this, to an extremely good first approximation); "|| true" -> ignore errors from this command
<_ruben> | true could have some nice (side)effects i'd say :)
<DogWater> hrm, im almost certain that you told me to put | true in there awhile ago but I dont really know ;-) i'll try it with || true
<cjwatson> feel free to prove me wrong with logs, but I'd have to have been really outstandingly tired to recommend | true :-)
<DogWater> oh, its not really important
<_ruben> :)
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r661 trunk/gui/glade/step_timezone.glade: sync up timezone glade file with ubiquity, so that the map displays without unwanted stretching
<DogWater> whats important is figuring out why none of these jar files will run as applets, lol
<evand> I'm nearly certain now that bug 361112 is not our fault
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361112 in ubiquity "standalone ubiquity won't let me alt-tab to status window" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361112
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r662 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.13
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1087 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1088 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu34
<DogWater> cjwatson: preseed preseed/late_command string "in-target sed -i 's,http://192.168.25.200/ubuntu,http://mirrors.internaldomain.com/ubuntu,g' /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target sed -i 's,http://192.168.25.200/Ubuntu8.10,http://mirrors.internaldomain.com/ubuntu,g' /etc/apt/sources.list;in-target apt-get update;wget http://mirrors.internaldomain.com/in.php || true"
<DogWater> cjwatson: with | true or || true it doesn
<DogWater> doesnt seem to execute that if 'reboot' is in the kickstart
<cjwatson> happy to look at a syslog
<DogWater> just the regular syslog from during the install?
<DogWater> and do you want it when it works or when it doesn't work?
<cjwatson> installer syslog from when it doesn't work
<DogWater> hrm, it immediately reboots, is that syslog available somewhere in a normal environment?
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/syslog
<DogWater> hrm, i will check
<DogWater> i didnt think it kept the syslog from during the install
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3240 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Set the window manager type hint to dialog for
<CIA-4> ubiquity: debconf_progress_window to prevent it from being hidden behind the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: fullscreen ubiquity window when in only-ubiquity mode (LP: #361112).
<cjwatson> DogWater: it does, for exactly this kind of debugging ;-)
<DogWater> Email it, or post it somewhere, or?
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com or e-mail to cjwatson@ubuntu.com, I don't mind
<DogWater> sent to email.
<DogWater> its kind of strange, it sees the early command and runs it but not the late command
<DogWater> nothing even about it in the syslog
<cjwatson> Apr 17 10:51:18 kickseed: preseed command requires key, type, and optional value
<cjwatson> looks like your problem
<cjwatson> not sure why that's failing though
<cjwatson> works for me in my test harness
<cjwatson> could I have the full Kickstart file, please?
<DogWater> sure sure
<cjwatson> (you can strip passwords obviously :-) )
<DogWater> sent, keep in mind the late_command is a single line but it wraps in the email
<cjwatson> DogWater: it's quite important that I have the actual file you're using, byte for byte
<cjwatson> (aside from passwords)
<cjwatson> please don't copy and paste
<DogWater> so you don't want me to edit out our public IPs, etc?
<DogWater> Okay, I resent it as an attachment
<cjwatson> DogWater: oh, I don't mind about that
<cjwatson> DogWater: but I need it to be transferred in a way that doesn't mangle newlines
<cjwatson> hmm, this isn't failing for me with jaunty
<DogWater> ah, i'm using intrepid
<cjwatson> yeah, trying that next
<cjwatson> DogWater: ok, it's working for me with the intrepid mini.iso from http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/intrepid-busybox-fix/i386/netboot/mini.iso
<cjwatson> DogWater: you are using that, aren't you?
<cjwatson> (I haven't tried stock intrepid)
<DogWater> No, I use netboot
<cjwatson> that *is* netboot
<cjwatson> I'm just using the iso form factor
<DogWater> oh, right but I don't use the iso, right right.
<cjwatson> but you're using the image from that directory?
<DogWater> let me make sure
<DogWater> I could've very well picked up the wrong one as I have like 70 different ones in my tftp root
<DogWater> Installer build: 20080522ubuntu23 ?
<DogWater> 7586372 Jan 21 14:08 ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> the build number's no indication, I don't think I changed it when rebuilding for the busybox fix
<cjwatson> doesn't match the size I have here
<DogWater> okay, i'll get the version you specified and match the file size
<DogWater> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/intrepid-busybox-fix/i386/netboot/ 404s
<cjwatson> that matches the file size of intrepid as released, not my rebuild
<DogWater> oh, sorry this is the one specified in pxelinux
<DogWater> 7604962 Nov  4 07:43 initrd.gz
<cjwatson> sorry, try http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/intrepid-busybox-fix/i386/netboot/mini.iso
<cjwatson> that sounds more like the rebuild, yes
<cjwatson> in that case I'm not sure what to say - I can't reproduce it here :-(
<DogWater> can i just put 'reboot' in the late_command?
<DogWater> or will that screw something else up
<cjwatson> that will just break
<cjwatson> I think the most practical way to get further information would be to boot the system with your usual boot parameters but also BOOT_DEBUG=3, which will give you shells at various points in the boot process - in the first of those, 'nano /lib/kickseed/kickseed.sh' and put 'set -x' on the second line, and then Ctrl-d until you get back to the installation as normal
<cjwatson> then extract /var/log/installer/syslog at the end
<DogWater> would not having "" in the user add line cause a problem?
<cjwatson> could you elaborate?
<DogWater> administrator --fullname --password stuff
<DogWater> the only thing i notice is that line is right above 'reboot'
<cjwatson> the file you sent me had:
<cjwatson> user administrator --fullname "" --password stuff
<DogWater> yeah it had --fullname ""
<DogWater> what about around the password?
<cjwatson> that doesn't matter
<DogWater> okay
<cjwatson> but --fullname --password stuff would be wrong
<cjwatson> honestly my set -x log suggestion above is probably quicker than guessing
<DogWater> and that goes in the kernel line or the append line?
<cjwatson> BOOT_DEBUG=3 goes in the append line; then follow my instructions above
<DogWater> Alrighty, i'm doing a CentOS 3 test atm then i'll go back to that one
<DogWater> cjwatson: about that, it appears that there is no usb support in that?
<DogWater> can't type anything
<DogWater> cjwatson: as broken as my stuff might be replacing reboot /w preseed finish-install/reboot_in_progress note fixed it
<DogWater> thankyewsir
<shtylman> cjwatson: any last minute kde installer things you want me to take a look at?
<cjwatson> maybe check that we didn't break anything obvious with our last-minute hacking ;-)
<cjwatson> I don't have anything OHMYGOD on my list
<cjwatson> updated Kubuntu dailies are building right now
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> when those build I can run though some installs so test out various things
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-18
<studentz> Hi there
<studentz> nvidia card is drive me crazy
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3241 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.98ubuntu7.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3242 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.12.12
<_megabreit_> Hi there... anybody there?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-19
<studentz> Hi there
<Hascal> Hi there. I need some help creating a boot disk. I am running a PowerPC G4 Mac. I have burned disks but I don't think I'm doing it right cause it my Mac doesn't boot from it (I hit "c" while booting).
<davmor2> evand1: evening
<davmor2> evand1: I'm running a wubi-r126 to see if it fixes the issue compressed vista issue :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-19
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1290 ubuntu/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<superm1> ev, is there a particular reason that usb-creator appends noprompt to the default kernel command line?  wouldn't the users still want to remove the usb disk so it wasn't booted off the next time?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ogra * r4095 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/install.py): add support for omap bootloader installation
<CIA-3> ubiquity: ogra * r4096 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.19
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4096 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog debian/control scripts/install.py): Merge with ogra's branch for ubiquity 2.1.19.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4097 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.20
<ev> hrm, "Try Ubuntu" on a USB disk with persistence enabled takes quite a bit as a update-initramfs trigger runs for console-setup, but I suppose that's unavoidable/desirable.
<xivulon> ev on the forum the only issue worth investigating seems to be: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9140185&postcount=110 (no root)
<xivulon> davmor2, any issue on your side I should be aware of?
<davmor2> xivulon: not that I'm aware of I'll be doing some testing latter though so I'll keep you in the loop with that
<dmarkey> cjwatson: change freeze on 10.04 yet? :)
<cjwatson> dmarkey: yep
<dmarkey> cjwatson: ah i was just kidding. Anyway i'd just like to thank you for all your time/support in trying to get xen support in 10.04!
<ev> Can someone spot-check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/418527/
<ev> erm, perhaps I should've been less open given the time of day.  cjwatson, do you have a minute to look that over?  No rush, but perhaps we can sneak it onto the RC.
<rgreening> ev: ping
<rgreening> ev: bug 566390 seems important. Format button should be disabled if partition is not FAT and set the NEEDS_FORMAT.. yes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566390 in usb-creator "USBCreatorProcessException FAT vs any other format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566390
<cjwatson> ev: I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that; it seems like "you answered a question a bit differently, so we'll nuke your data" which worries me
<cjwatson> ev: maybe this should just be an explicit error?
<cjwatson> but early enough to allow better recovery
<ev> rgreening: do you mean the Install button?  In the case of the partition being something other than FAT, their only recourse is to erase the disk.
<ev> cjwatson: I'm not convinced it should be an error, given that its our combination of having ecryptfs copied to their system and then removed that's causing the bug in the first place.
<rgreening> I think the bug indicates that the Make Startup Disk button is enabled, even though the partition isnt of correct type.
<rgreening> ev: ^
<ev> rgreening: right, that's what I mean
<ev> you said "format button should be disabled"
<rgreening> my bad
<rgreening> sleeptalking
<rgreening> :)
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> ev: well, maybe, but removing their .ecryptfs while keeping the rest of their home directory seems like it could well be undesired, too
<cjwatson> since that may essentially render their home directory contents useless
<ev> yeah, you're right
<ev> okay
<ev> error it is
<cjwatson> it seems like a sort of "we can't deal with this situation yet" error
<cjwatson> as in not technically a real error but ...
<ev> I don't suppose there's a nice utility to un-ecryptfs a home directory?  Not for us to use, but to point the user at in this situation.
<ev> kirkland`: ?
<ev> ah, google is my friend
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r303 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Continue evaluting whether or not a partition can be used even if
<CIA-3> usb-creator: there is no source present (LP: #566390).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566390 in usb-creator "USBCreatorProcessException FAT vs any other format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566390
<ev> ^ rgreening that fixes it for me in the GTK frontend
<rgreening> thanks ev. I'll have a look
<ev> cjwatson: oo, perhaps I'm trying to be too clever for my own good, but what if we solve this by forcing the encrypted home option in user-setup when / or /home is not marked to be formatted but ~/.ecryptfs is present.
<cjwatson> that's another option, sure - if anything else is going to give another error anyway ...
<cjwatson> I wonder whether it would confuse people more or less.  I'm not sure
<rgreening> ev: that enables the Make Startup Disk even is SOURCE_IMG is not available or selected. It shouldn't enabled the Make Startup Disk (install button) technically...
<rgreening> its close though... :P
<ev> damn :)
<ev> sorry, I rushed that one
<rgreening> np. thats what you have me for ;)
<rgreening> ha
<ev> cjwatson: talked with mpt about it, he thinks the radio button approach is acceptable, for what it's worth
<ev> rgreening: :D
<ev> this does mean that we'll be mounting what will be / and (optionally) /home, which is a bit disgusting, but I cannot think of a more elegant approach
<ev> mounting in user-setup, that is
<ev> cjwatson: sorry about chatting with mpt offline, I need to be more cognisant of the fact that it doesn't give you an equal voice in the conversation
<ev> nevermind the comment about mounting them in user-setup, I'll do it in partman-target and pass it through debconf.
<rgreening> ev: just testing that bug further and I cannot reproduce the situation with 0.2.22 as user claims with either gtk or kde version.. strange
<ev> rgreening: start usb-creator without a disk plugged in, then plug it in before or after you select a source image
<rgreening> ev: ok. I'll try that ( I have the stick inserted and part mounted)
<rgreening> ev: It only occurs if you mount the partition manually outside creator (at least in the gtk one). I'll verify in kde one.
<ev> no, it occurred for me without manually mounting it
<rgreening> hmm... ok, I couldn't get that to occur.
<rgreening> as Free Space was not showing anything and therefore part was unavailable. Could it be that the Gnome Desktop auto mounted it for you?
<rgreening> KDE doesnt automount
<ev> right
<ev> ah
<rgreening> by default
<rgreening> so, its a bug... triggered if outside app automounts the partition
<rgreening> ev: I can confirm behaviour now based on this in both apps. I'll try and update your fix now.
<ev> thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> ev: got it. will upload now
<rgreening> after testing gtk frontend of course (kde on works correctly now)
<rgreening> ev: ok, I can make the kde one work as expected. hell if I can get the gtk one to work.
<rgreening> ev: I think its cause you do not start with Make Startup Disk set to disabled (which should be the correct default). Thats what KDE frontend does.
<ev> rgreening: okay, I'll look into it once I'm done with this encrypted home bug
<rgreening> np ev. I'll keep poking at it. I'll upload the kde fix in the mean time
<ev> rgreening: by upload do you mean commit?
<rgreening> ya
<ev> okay, cool
<cjwatson> ev: forcing the radio button?  it's OK to me
<cjwatson> by me
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: FYI, I discussed the splash screen with sabdfl, and he said to me that he only wants the text/logo blanked but doesn't want the bottom icons removed
<cjwatson> michaelforrest: so I implemented that last night
<michaelforrest> cjwatson: ok thanks
<CIA-3> usb-creator: rgreening * r304 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py:
<CIA-3> usb-creator: Update check in kde frontend which verifies we CAN_USE selected partition and if not
<CIA-3> usb-creator: tell user it needs formatting.
<rgreening> ev: can you review that change? It works for KDE frontend, but similar does not under gtk one. dunno why.
<ev> yes, once I'm done with this encrypted home stuff
<rgreening> ev: oh, and needed to add back the msg about requiring format.
<ev> whoa, why?
<rgreening> you'll see when you look at the diff
<ev> ominous, but okay :)
<rgreening> makes complete ui sense
<rgreening> otherwise user doesn't know why the make startup button is still disabled
<rgreening> :)
<ev> yeah, I'm really, really keen on not re-enabling that in Lucid given how poorly it functioned previously and how far into the freeze we are.  They'll find the format button quickly enough.
<ev> but I'll look at the patch when I get a chance
<rgreening> ev: yeah, I only enabled the 'label' per-se.
<rgreening> to allow the user some reason why or what to do next.
<rgreening> ev: will you setup a UI review session for usb-creator for UDS. I think we really need to look at this.
<rgreening> from a usability perspective.. maybe we can get seele to join/assist.
<ev> sure
<rgreening> cool.
<rgreening> :P
<ev> cjwatson: entirely untested, but does this look okay in principal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/418636/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/418637/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/418638/
<ev> mm, I should probably handle that question not existing in partman-target
<cjwatson> ev: we're going to mount those partitions anyway, so why not do the check after doing so?
<cjwatson> oh, because ubiquity isn't ordered that way :-(
<ev> indeed
<cjwatson> yes, seems OK in principle
<ev> okay, cool.  I'll start testing it then
<ev> thanks
 * cjwatson tries to work out why grub-installer/bootdev's translation isn't being used
<cjwatson> oh argh, it was due to a string change I didn't record in my usual place for end-of-cycle translation updates
 * cjwatson dives down rabbit-hole of broken cron jobs
<CIA-3> partman-target: evand * r793 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-target: Notify user-setup that there is an encrypted home partition present
<CIA-3> partman-target: (LP: #566552).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566552 in ubiquity "Installing over ecryptfs-enabled system causes remove_extras to fail." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566552
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r220 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Allow forcing the encrypted home option (LP: #566552).
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4098 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py): Honor user-setup/force-encrypt-home (LP: #566552).
<sweeze> for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/565047 , what's the best way of building an install image w/ xhci (usb 3.0) support?  -- or are there other approaches I should be trying?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565047 in casper "Unable to install on HP Envy 15 laptop" [Undecided,New]
<ev> so I've tested the encrypted home fix by touching /target/home/evan/.ecryptfs.  I've set up a VM with a real encrypted home install on it to test tonight/tomorrow and I'll give the alternate CD a go with that as well.
<ev> sweeze: attaching /casper.log from the initramfs might help get to the bottom of your bug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper#casper and kernel log files
<sweeze> ev:  doesn't appear to be any way to get casper.log off the machine:  usb key not showing up in /dev/sd*, and no network....
<sweeze> ok, managed to get casper.log & dmesg log off the machine through the built in SD-cart slot, updated bug with those logs
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-20
<ameno> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz < this looks like a daily build... where can i find the matching image for beta2?
<cjwatson> I'd say replace "current" with "beta-2" except that it doesn't appear to have been tagged for beta-2
<cjwatson> so apparently you can't - but milestones are rather less meaningful for netboot anyway, because it drifts with the state of the archive much more
<ameno> hm ok
<ameno> asked because i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/566963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566963 in debian-installer ""Packages does not exist" on lucid alternate install beta2 from usb" [Undecided,New]
<ameno> and that was my last idea :)
<cjwatson> I just sent mail closing that as invalid.  Use a daily build CD instead of the beta-2 CD
<cjwatson> as in, for the CD image you copy onto the fs
<cjwatson> sorry it's a bit awkward to have to use a daily, but it's not a bug in the installer
<ameno> only have umts access at home, so this will have to wait then
<ameno> thanks though :)
<ameno> and bye
<ara> ev, when selecting an ISO in usb-creator-gtk I get this output message:
<ara> isoinfo: Short read on old image
<ara> any idea?
<ara> ev, no worries, my bad
<ara> ev, i selected the wrong file :)
<ev> :)
<ara> ev, nevertheless, it should give the user a proper error message
<ev> absolutely
<ev> please file a bug
<ara> sure
<ev> interesting.  I'm getting a US keyboard layout when I select a UK timezone in ubiquity.  Will have to look at that after I'm done with the encrypted home testing.
<ev> weird, must be something I did.  I cannot reproduce that.
 * ogra wonders if it was a clever idea to make all symlinks violet in the slideshow 
<ogra> looks like i visited them all already
<ara> ev, let me explain you a weird situation with usb startup disks + casper, to see where the problem could be
<ara> create a usb disk (with netbook edition, i.e.)
<ara> select english and OEM and finish the installation, everything is OK, you can use again the USB disk to do any kind of installation
<ara> but
<ara> if you select again English and OEM (or any casper option), and you cancel the installation (in the first screen), reboot
<ara> and select something else, like Normal installation and Spanish
<ara> when you get to the first screen you are again in English and OEM
<ara> this happens to any options you select in casper, if you don't finish the installation, no matter what you choose in the following one, you will start ubiquity with the previous options
<ev> is this a USB disk with persistence enabled (the save some space for my documents and settings slider in usb-creator)?
<ara> yes
<ara> ev, ^
<cjwatson> yeah, ubiquity's probably saved it in the debconf database
<cjwatson> complicated question of what overrides what
<cjwatson> I would regard that as a corner case that doesn't matter too much, TBH :-)
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4099 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Handle new partman/confirm_nooverwrite question properly (LP: #556373).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556373 in ubiquity "Ubiquity shows "no partition table changes" warning despite selecting use entire disk" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556373
<ogra> gah, flash-kernel fails in omap ubiquity ... i seem to have no vmlinuz file in /boot even though the right linux-image package is installed
 * ogra wonders how that can happen
<ogra> ugh ... ubiquity copies vmlinuz from /cdrom/casper,no ?
<persia> RIght.
 * ogra understands now ... crap
<ogra> we dont have vmlinuz there on omap
<persia> It expects to reuse the kernel and initramfs that booted the live image (although the initramfs is rebuilt later)
 * ogra wonders why it works in dove
<cjwatson> then you need to change livecd-rootfs to not strip out the kernel on omap
<ogra> do we do that in dove ? i thought we catch it in debian-cd
 * ogra checks livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson>     if [ "$TARGETARCH" = "armel" ] && [ "$SUBARCH" = "dove" ]; then
<cjwatson>         STRIP_VMLINUZ=no
<cjwatson>     fi
<cjwatson> add another bit to that condition
<ogra> yeah, i see it
<ogra> i wonder if a nested case statement doesnt make more sense here
<cjwatson> sure
<persia> if targetarch, case subarch?  That would be easier to maintain.
<cjwatson> or case $TARGETARCH/$SUBARCH in ...
<persia> That'd be even better
 * ogra ponders to just move STRIP_VMLINUZ=yes up above  case $TARGETARCH in
<ogra> then we can handle it in the existing case statement for the subarches
<ogra> i think thats much cleaner than having it completely separate
<ogra> crap, i need to reboot first, my system dies under constant OOM again
<ogra> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/419134/
<persia> Why isn't that armel+dove and armel+omap?
 * persia suspects the case statement has gone awry
<ogra> because its wrapped inside the case statement that checks for arch
<ogra> the subarch check is nested in there
<persia> It's not directly in case $TARGETARCH+$SUBARCH in ?
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/419136/
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> I think I stylistically don't like there being two case statements, but I also think it's not worth even thinking about changing that for lucid.
<persia> With that said, I retract my criticism of your patch.
<ogra> well, before there were two case statements *plus* an if :)
<ogra> we could indeed clean up the case statement too, but probably not just now :)
<persia> Right.  You're making it better :)
<persia> yes, not just now.
<cjwatson> ogra: I don't really mind whatever way it's done :) that looks plausible
<ogra> yeah, just discussing it with slangasek, he wanted the comment to be fixed with some saner text
<ogra> since the last sentence is pure nonsense
<ogra> (see -release)
<CIA-3> partman-target: evand * r794 ubuntu/check.d/encrypted_home_present: Account for -e dereferencing links.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r207 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c): Don't apply optimal alignment to extended partitions (LP: #558382).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558382 in partman-base "Partitioner throws "Unable to satisfy all constraints" when trying to use previously created partitions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558382
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 139ubuntu6
<shtylman> ev: is this high cpu usage bug still a problem? is anyone able to reliably reproduce it?
<ev> shtylman: it's still quite slow for me
<shtylman> ev: but not related to mouse movement?
<ev> shtylman: correct
<shtylman> just slow in general
<shtylman> k
<ev> right
<ev> if you boot a Ubuntu desktop CD and Kubuntu desktop CD side by side, you can really notice a difference
<ev> or even run through them back to back
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> have you tried profiling it again to see where the bottleneck is now?
<shtylman> if not.. I will poke at it... I am still quite troubled that it is this slow when running
<cjwatson> stick debug messages in some plausible callbacks maybe?
<cjwatson> it rather sounds as though some callback is being called over and over again and never cleared
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> thats what let me to find the tight loop in the first place
<shtylman> clearly something is still hiding
<cody-somerville> Is the user-setup udeb responsible for adding the initial user to the admin group?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> see user-setup-apply
<Andreas^> hello i have a problem with installing ubuntu 10.4 on my hp compaq dc7100. the hdd is connected via sata0 and the dvd and cd-rom via ide0. the funny thing is that i can access my hdd on the live desktop. but the installer cant find the hdd...
<Andreas^> lspci and fdisk -l put out this... http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-10-3-installation-findet-festplatten-n/
<ev> Andreas^: please run the installer up to the partitioning screen, then type alt-f2 and `apport-collect ubiquity`
<ev> err `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`
<Andreas^> will this send a bug report
<Andreas^> or will it fix my problem?
<ev> it will send a bug report
<Andreas^> okay i will do it
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-21
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r97 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils): Skip comments in /etc/fstab.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4100 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Check for LTS in the release name (LP: #558488).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558488 in ubiquity "(Lucid beta) Should use 10.04 LTS, not 10.04" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558488
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r316 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> partman-auto: Run clean_method before starting autopartitioning instead of in the
<CIA-3> partman-auto: middle of performing a recipe, and call autopartition just once for
<CIA-3> partman-auto: multi-disk partitioning. This means that methods applied to partitions
<CIA-3> partman-auto: of physical disks in RAID recipes are applied to all disks rather than
<CIA-3> partman-auto: just the last one (LP: #566965).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566965 in partman-auto "preseed with RAID and GPT fails to set bios_grub flag on first disk but does set it on second so install fails" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566965
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r317 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu7
<ev> casper LTS fix> does this look reasonable enough: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419763/
<cjwatson> yeah, that looks ok
<ev> cool, thanks for the review
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r811 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser): Check for LTS in the release name (LP: #558488).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558488 in ubiquity "(Lucid beta) Should use 10.04 LTS, not 10.04" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558488
<CIA-3> casper: evand * r812 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.236
<ogra> hmm, joining the installer team certainly raised my bugmail by 20%
<cjwatson> we usually warn people to filter ...
<ev> my bad
<ogra> heh, no, i'm fine :)
<ogra> its just 20%
<ev> cjwatson: what do you make of bug 536673, given the latest logs?  Do you think something like this is reasonable (http://paste.ubuntu.com/419787/), or should we drop the "|| exit 10" from hw-detect?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536673 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_hardware()" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536673
<davmor2> ev: can you look at something quickly?  on the help me boot option on wubi in xubuntu it is going straight into the installer and bypassing the try xubuntu/install xubuntu screen is this known?
<ev> hrm
<cjwatson> wait, what
<cjwatson> something is more wrong than that
<cjwatson> GO should never give you "30 question skipped", that's from INPUT - the debconf protocol is out of sync here
<cjwatson> excerpts from further up:
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:40:28 ubuntu ubiquity: + _db_cmd GET hw-detect/load-ide
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:40:28 ubuntu ubiquity: + RET=true
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:40:28 ubuntu ubiquity: + return 0
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:40:28 ubuntu ubiquity: + _db_cmd PROGRESS START 0 1000 hw-detect/detect_progress_step
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:40:28 ubuntu ubiquity: + RET=false
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:40:28 ubuntu ubiquity: + return 0
<cjwatson> and further up still:
<cjwatson> Apr 21 09:38:36 ubuntu ubiquity: return: 74: Illegal number: #
<cjwatson> it almost looks as though m-a is throwing the protocol out somewhere
<cjwatson> do we have a 'ubiquity -d' trace of this anywhere?
<ev> unfortunately not
<ev> and I cannot reproduce it
<ev> I'll ask for a set now
<cjwatson> I've left a comment
<ara>  if I find several inconsistencies in edubuntu's slideshow, which package should I file the bug against?
<ara>  any idea?
<ev> ah, sorry I just did the same
<cjwatson> heh, np
<ev> ara: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<ev> unless they created their own
<persia> Not according to my apt-cache at least.
<ev> indeed, mine either
<ara> ev, but it is different from ubuntu's
 * cjwatson hunts
<ev> davmor2: looking into it
<cjwatson> ara: seems to be in edubuntu-artwork
<persia> ara: edubuntu-artwork
<ara> thanks!
<ara> (it is looking really bad, by the way)
<cjwatson> ogra: can you confirm my closure of bug 556441?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556441 in initramfs-tools "Incorrectly identify blockdevice for mmcblkXpY" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556441
<ev> davmor2: can you pastebin your wubi log somewhere?
<davmor2> ev: will it be in there?  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopWubi this is when you run cd helper from the Try or Full install.
<ev> right, in windows open %TEMP% and grab the latest wubi log
<davmor2> ev: Right ev I'm going to wipe the current wubi log and start it again so you get a nice fresh log rather than the mile long one I currently have :)
<davmor2> ev: paste.ubuntu.com/419812
<ogra> cjwatson, yup
<cjwatson> thanks
<ogra> cjwatson, sorry, missed to put the bug number into changelog
<cjwatson> that's ok
<ogra> hmm, in fact i didnt even know about that bug
<ogra> wasnt properly triaged :/
<ev> davmor2: and the syslog from after you've been booted straight into the installer, if you can
<ev> thanks
<davmor2> ev: I got a feeling I know what this is down to you know.  xubuntu still has the old menu system in place so doesn't need the "welcome" screen for selecting try me or install.  If they then used the code from Ubuntu for booting that might be the cause right?
<cjwatson> maybe-ubiquity should only be added if hidden-timeout is set in gfxboot.cfg
<ev> I would think that it would boot straight into the live desktop, not the install
<cjwatson> oh, but straight into the installer, that would be only-ubiquity
<ev> indeed, which isn't set by wubi as far as I can tell
<cjwatson> I don't know which boot option this particular UI thing is bound to
<davmor2> ev: http://pastebin.com/HPubqbvF
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: Yeah but the current method for booting ubuntu goes straight to ubiquity and you get the welcome screen that then says try without install or install correct?
<ev> interesting, why on earth is automatic-ubiquity still set
<ev> davmor2: yes, but that's because we explicitly set maybe-ubiquity on the kernel command line
<davmor2> ev: so do you want a bug on that one?
<ev> yeah, just preparing an instrumented wubi for you to test now
<ev> davmor2: can you run this and post a new log? http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/wubi-r185-test1.exe
<ev> don't worry about restarting into Ubuntu
<ev> obvious take the same steps as before
<davmor2> ev: do you want the old record on there or a fresh log?
<ev> quite confused as to how automatic-ubiquity is sticking around, but this will hopefully give me a clearer picture
<ev> either way
<ev> I'll be able to pick out the needed details
<davmor2> Do I need to drop it on a cd to get the menu up?
<davmor2> ev:^
<davmor2> ev: it's going straight to wubi install from the exe
<ev> err sorry
<ev> wubi --cdmeny
<ev> cdmenu
<ev> that is, win+r C:\path\to\the\wubi.exe --cdmenu
<davmor2> ev: no cd detected :(  shall I just drop it on a cd inplace of wubi?
<ev> bah
<ev> sure
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4101 ubiquity/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Hide the keyboard query dialog when we encounter an error parsing
<CIA-3> ubiquity: the keymap decision tree (LP: #553087).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553087 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with Exception in read_step() while guessing keyboard-layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553087
 * ogra is impressed how fast partman comes up in ubiquity on armel ... every other module is dog slow, but partman is a breeze :)
<davmor2> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419880
<davmor2> ev: is that okay now?
<ev> davmor2: I think I have enough to go on for now, thanks
<davmor2> np's
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r221 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu7
<CIA-3> partman-target: evand * r795 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu9
<ev> davmor2: can you please file a bug for the wubi issue so I don't lose track of it?
<ev> it's very odd -- I can't see how the output in your log matches the code, but I'll keep at it
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/567969 hope that makes sense I added the logs from earlier as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567969 in wubi "Wubi's help boot cd options goes to ubiquity automatic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Andreas> hi, i have a problem with the install of ubuntu on my hp compaq dc 7100 desktop computer. i have tried different versions (hardy, karmic, lucid) and i have always the same problem. i can access my hdd (connected via sata) without any problems on the live desktop. but the installer don't recognize my hdd or any partition on it.
<cjwatson> Andreas: can you put the output of 'sudo lspci -vvnn' from a live desktop somewhere, please?
<cjwatson> Andreas: I assume you mean the text-mode installer
<cjwatson> or not?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r4102 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: In OEM user config, don't change the last page's button to "Install"
<CIA-3> ubiquity: to avoid confusion.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-22
<CIA-3> tzsetup: cjwatson * r522 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tzsetup):
<CIA-3> tzsetup: Only try to wget from geoip.ubuntu.com once, at least if we have
<CIA-3> tzsetup: non-busybox wget (LP: #556890).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556890 in ubiquity "Timezone page doesn't come up until network cable is unplugged" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556890
<CIA-3> tzsetup: cjwatson * r523 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.26ubuntu9
<michaelforrest> ev: hallo
<michaelforrest> I have finally managed to update the wubi images!
<michaelforrest>  lp:~michaelforrest/wubi/brand_update
<ev> michaelforrest: you are made of awesome.  I didn't think you were going to have time for that with the constant barrage of spec updates.
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/wubi-branding/ - the large logo is a bit too big for the first screen, but otherwise it looks good
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4103 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix broken comparisons against boolean debconf values (LP: #567749).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567749 in ubiquity "Broken packages during oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567749
<superm1> ev, it's probably too late since there aren't any translated strings as alternatives, but it was pointed out to me that during oem-config the install window actually has "Installing System" as the title which is confusing to people running the system for the first time who thought that the OEM installed it for them
<cjwatson> I believe there was a bug about it in which I commented that it would have to wait
<cjwatson> at least I remember looking at that
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4104 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/keyboard_detector.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Return with the correct state value when a keyboard map is found
<CIA-3> ubiquity: (LP: #553087).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553087 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with Exception in read_step() while guessing keyboard-layout" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553087
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/wubi/wubi-brand-2/ - does that still look okay, or is the fact that it's off-center on some of the pages disruptive?
 * cjwatson finally emerges from bug 567345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567345 in busybox "partman and grub2 fail in server amd64 " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567345
<cjwatson> I guess I should look at ara's iSCSI problems, after I've finished re-fixing hdparm
<ev> digging in bug 559647, then I'm going to give the m-a stabbing debconf bugs another look over.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559647 in ubiquity "[Lucid] "Where are you?" screen doesn't select timezone" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559647
<cjwatson> did we get a debug log?
<ev> indeed, and m-a fell over in quite a bad way: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44982947/UbiquityDebug.gz
<cjwatson> Apr 22 08:18:47 debconf (filter): <-- SUBST ubiquity/summary MIGRATE Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS (8.04) (/dev/sda1):\n 10 migration-assistant/sda1/users doesn't exist: 10 migration-assistant/sda1/10+migration-assistant/sda1/users+doesn't+exist/items doesn't exist\nUbuntu lucid (development branch) (10.04) (/dev/sda6):\n 10 migration-assistant/sda6/users doesn't exist: 10 ...
<cjwatson> ... migration-assistant/sda6/10+migration-assistant/sda6/users+doesn't+exist/items doesn't exist\nDebian GNU/Linux (squeeze/sid) (/dev/sdb2):\n 10 migration-assistant/sdb2/users doesn't exist: 10 migration-assistant/sdb2/10+migration-assistant/sdb2/users+doesn't+exist/items doesn't exist
<cjwatson> score
<cjwatson> though that doesn't seem to be the actual problem ...
<ev> also note the broken pipe
<cjwatson> yeah.  the out-of-order protocol stuff isn't showing up directly here though, AFAICS
<cjwatson> not quite sure why not, could be artificial
<ev> hmm
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-23
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r693 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog list-devices):
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils:  - list-devices: Consider virtio devices as disks (LP: #568143).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568143 in debian-installer-utils "virtio devices (/dev/vd*) not detected" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568143
<CIA-3> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r694 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu5
 * ogra glares at the bugmail he just got from bug 379980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379980 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_bootloader()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379980
<ogra> how did he do that ? the mail doesnt seem to appear in the bug
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4105 ubiquity/ (153 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4106 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.72ubuntu5, partman-auto 89ubuntu7, partman-base 139ubuntu6,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: partman-target 64ubuntu9, tzsetup 1:0.26ubuntu9, user-setup
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.28ubuntu7.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4107 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman_commit.py: Fix syntax.
<ev> michaelforrest: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/wubi/wubi-brand-2/
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r4108 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.21
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r318 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Explicitly handle failures from get_real_resize_range (LP: #568021).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568021 in partman-partitioning "d-i partman reports negative %/size on guided resize where not enough space is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568021
<CIA-3> wubi: evand * r186 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Updated Ubuntu branding. Thanks Michael Forrest!
<CIA-3> partman-auto: cjwatson * r319 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 89ubuntu8
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r721 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/resize.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: Check that minimum filesystem sizes reported by tune2fs and ntfsresize
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: are between the minimum partition size and the current partition size;
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: if not, refuse to resize the partition at all (LP: #568021).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568021 in partman-partitioning "d-i partman reports negative %/size on guided resize where not enough space is available" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568021
<CIA-3> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r722 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 72ubuntu4
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r98 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference without closing it.
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r99 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: Add in rebuild changelog entry.
<shtylman> ev: I ran through the installer yesterday in virtualbox, looking for the high cpu usage scenario, couldn't make it happen... so for this release I guess we will have to let that one go?
<ev> shtylman: weird, I can easily reproduce the slow responsiveness of the UI quite easily.  Typing on the user setup page goes really slowly.
<ev> shtylman: but yeah, if we cannot get to the bottom of it, we'll just have to release note it.
<cjwatson> why do we configure the bootloader in oem-config?
<cjwatson> this seems bizarre and I'm strongly inclined to remove it
<ev> shtylman: do you have time to look into bug 568890?  Riddell mentioned it and I said I'd look at it, but it involves creating a combobox of sorts, and I'm tied up in migration-assistant hell.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568890 in ubiquity "KDE frontend only allows bootloader installation to the MBR." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568890
<shtylman> ev: really... I was typing on the user setup page and moving the mouse around and all sorts of stuff... and it seemed as responsive as anything
<ev> cjwatson: I can't imagine that being anything but a bug
<ev> shtylman: weird
<shtylman> ev: yea, I can look at that
<ev> shtylman: thanks a lot
<shtylman> ev: correct me if im wrong... but didn't it used to provide all the disks in that combobox?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4109 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Don't configure the boot loader in oem-config. By definition, we've
<CIA-3> ubiquity: already succeeded in booting, and repeating the process is at best a
<CIA-3> ubiquity: no-op and at worst harmful.
<shtylman> so now it only provides the main disk?
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r100 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-apply ma-ask ma-script-utils):
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: * Catch empty arguments to unmount_os (LP 536673).
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: * Continue to the next operating system if mount_os fails.
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: * Clean up mount_os.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536673 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_hardware()" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536673
<ev> fingers crossed on that one
<shtylman> when the guy said hd2 I took that to mean another disk... not another partition
<ev> shtylman: indeed
<ev> it's not wired up to grub_options()
<ev> be careful though - you cannot simply feed misc.grub_options() into it in the PageKde constructor
<ev> you'll want to get that after partitioning
<ev> see what the GTK frontend does here for a reference
<shtylman> I was gonna simply do it on demand... right
<ev> cool
<shtylman> kk... will do
<CIA-3> migration-assistant: evand * r101 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.6.5
<ev> hooray for udisks: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/567899/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 567899 in ubiquity "Booting daily-live Lucid fails with "unrecoverable error"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4110 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * debconf frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Make sure that progress bars are never nested, as this only works when
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  using debconffilter (LP: #530027).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530027 in ubiquity "nested progress bars don't work outside debconffilter" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530027
<DASPRiD> hey there, is it planned to fix the alternate installer so you are able to install with raid 1 in lucid? that's currently no possible: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/542210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ev: is bug 567243 a dup of bug 567749?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567243 in ubiquity "error during OEM setup in French" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567749 in ubiquity "Broken packages during oem-config" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567749
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: erm, I did a RAID-1 installation just yesterday, so either this is something I fixed since when that bug was filed or it's a special case ...
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, RC?
<ev> cjwatson: yeah, it is.  Marked.
<cjwatson> RC plus two fixes
<cjwatson> maybe not relevant though
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: please attach /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman from your installation attempt to that bug
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, lemme test that again when i get home
<cjwatson> I won't be able to figure out the problem without those
<cjwatson> you can extract them using "save debug logs" from the installer's main menu
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, kay, about doing the same: i described what i did in my first comment
<cjwatson> yeah, that sounds like it would take quite a while for me to set up so I would prefer to get logs from you in the first instance if possible
<DASPRiD> sure, as i said, when i get home :)
<cjwatson> so in general, it seems more likely to be related to attempting to reuse an existing software RAID device
<DASPRiD> how long will you be here today?
<cjwatson> not sure, but I leave my client permanently connected to IRC
<DASPRiD> so do i, but i'm talking about real "being here" :)
<cjwatson> I'll be around on and off for maybe six more hours, although the last few hours of that will be more off than on.  I'm on UK time.
<cjwatson> ev: thanks
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, i'll be able to test it in about an hour, max two
<cjwatson> in about an hour I need to go to pick the dog up from the vet, but I'll be semi-around after that
<DASPRiD> alright
<DASPRiD> ttyl
<cjwatson> ev: any movement on bug 529366?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529366 in usb-creator "Regression: usb-creator-gtk fails to set the boot flag on the partition and exits." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529366
<cjwatson> maybe we can finish it off in the office on Monday or something?
<cjwatson> the BLKPG changes in parted since 2.1 should have mitigated this, though?
<ev> cjwatson: exactly, it's no longer an issue
<ev> marking as fixed
<cjwatson> confused by the people who say they're still seeing it, but I think maybe they have some other problem ...
<cjwatson> oh, good point raised in comment 16 though, usb-creator should surely depend on parted
 * ev blinks
<ev> I thought it did
<ev> wow, massive oversight there
 * cjwatson makes that change
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> r305 look ok?
<ev> >= 2.1?
<cjwatson> any particular reason?
<ev> the breakage in earlier versions of parted, but I guess that doesn't matter now that it's not in lucid
<ev> looks good
<cjwatson> that would be 2.2-1ubuntu4 anyway
<cjwatson> can add it if you think it would reduce support requests
<cjwatson> karmic's parted should work though
<ev> yeah, I'd just leave it as is
<cjwatson> ok
<ev> thanks
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r50 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/iscsi-base.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: Fix case of 'state' variable, so that we correctly go back to the
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: address question after address validation failures (LP: #567196).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567196 in partman-iscsi "If no target is found during installation, the installation loops indefinitely in the error screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567196
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r51 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/iscsi-base.sh): Eliminate duplicate target names (LP: #567206).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567206 in partman-iscsi "If the target has two network interfaces, the installer shows twice the exactly same option" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567206
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r52 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/iscsi-base.sh): Don't pass an argument to db_go when asking partman-iscsi/login/failed.
<shtylman> ev: grub_options() returns all located partitions, but we only want to display the /dev/sd? disks and not all partitions... right? or is showing something like /dev/sda1 ok as well?
<ev> we want to show partitions as well
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> well.. I have a fix for that bug... but it doesn't handle the case where a device dissapears tho.. so I might have to think about that
<shtylman> actually... it does now...
<shtylman> dunno if what I did is the _best_ way
<shtylman> but it sure is _a_ way :)
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, i'm home now, downloading RC (bah, only 3mbyte/sec :/ …)
<shtylman> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421142/
<shtylman> see if that makes sense to you
 * shtylman loves his use of 'o' and a variable and '0' as the index
<shtylman> I think I could put smiley faces in the code and still make it valid
<DASPRiD> shtylman, :>
<DASPRiD> oh, 4.5 mbyte/sec
<DASPRiD> ubuntu server gets quicker :)
<ev> shtylman: looks okay.
<ev> shtylman: you've tested this?
<ev> extensively?  We are in final freeze :)
<shtylman> ev: tested yes... extensively ... no :)
<shtylman> any particular test you can think of?
<ev> hrm
<ev> not really, it seems to be self contained enough to not be influenced by the state of the rest of the installer
<shtylman> ev: yea... thats why I did it like that instead of similar to how the gtk side does it
<shtylman> worst case the code path can be avoided by never clicking that button
<ev> feel free to commit that
<shtylman> ev: k
<shtylman> ev: have we switched branches or something?
<shtylman> do I no longer push to lp:ubiquity ?
<shtylman> just want to make sure cause there is also a lp:ubuntu/ubiquity
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, see last three comments: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/542210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<ev> lp:ubuntu/ubiquity is the distributed development stuff
<DASPRiD> i attached the logs and also screencasted a video about how i created the raid
<ev> it's created from the individual uploads to the archive
<shtylman> gotcha... ok.. well I pushed to lp:ubiquity as per usual
<DASPRiD> that almost sounds like the error: Apr 23 17:10:15 main-menu[296]: (process:6796): mount: mounting /dev/md0 on /target/boot failed: Invalid argument
<shtylman> hopefully the world will not end :)
<ev> I'll keep an eye out for fire and brimstone
<shtylman> excellent!
<DASPRiD> shtylman, it will surely end, either ragnarok or 2012 ;)
<DASPRiD> and at least in the year 2038
<DASPRiD> or alternatively, the year 2147485547 :)
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> I personally look forward to epoc fail
<shtylman> I still contend that there will be one machine...*somewhere* that was never upgraded and it will bring society to the ground
<shtylman> modest hopes... but hey... you have to have something to look forward to
<DASPRiD> oh, there already was
<DASPRiD> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<DASPRiD> see "Early problems"
<DASPRiD> shtylman, do you know if cjwatson is still picking up the dog from the vet?
<shtylman> DASPRiD: um... what?
<DASPRiD> [17:31] <cjwatson> in about an hour I need to go to pick the dog up from the vet, but I'll be semi-around after that
<shtylman> 17:31 in your timezone I guess , but sure when that is in mine :)
<shtylman> but I would assume he is if he isn't around
<DASPRiD> now it's 20:00
<shtylman> unfortunately he is blocking my attempts to access his brain telepathically :p
<DASPRiD> try harder!
<shtylman> I can't ;( (sobs uncontrallably)
<DASPRiD> :(
<DASPRiD> alright, playing some quakelive, laterz :)
 * DASPRiD pokes cjwatson with his pokestick
<cjwatson> ok, dude, irc, it's asynchronous
<cjwatson> thanks for the logs, I'll look in a little bit
<cjwatson> still need to clear up this iscsi problem
<DASPRiD> i don't consider irc async as email, but okay, take your time (just not more than 6 days please ;))
<bencer> is there any ubuntu server installer version with gtk graphic mode ?
<cjwatson> not yet no
<cjwatson> perhaps maverick, now that GTK d-i has been reimplemented on top of X, which should be a lot more practical to maintain
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: more async than putting the kids to bed, let's put it that way :P
<DASPRiD> accepted :>
<DASPRiD> oh wait, putting them to bed is pretty async to me, i don't have any ;)
<bencer> cjwatson: ok thanks, i'll have a look on the desktop version. we want to bring graphical installer to ebox platform 2.0
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r53 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/iscsi-base.sh):
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: Back up to appropriate previous state after asking
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: partman-iscsi/login/empty_password.
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r142 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-3> hw-detect: Enable backup while running iscsi_login, to match behaviour when running
<CIA-3> hw-detect: iscsi_login from partman.
<CIA-3> hw-detect: cjwatson * r143 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.73ubuntu4
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r54 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/iscsi-base.sh): Create a node record before trying to set up authentication.
<DASPRiD> ah, fixing the iscsi stuff :)
<cjwatson> swearing at it too
<CIA-3> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r55 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 14
<cjwatson> right, need to run an errand, then I'll see how awake I am when I get back
<DASPRiD> uh, why that?
<cjwatson> long story
<cjwatson> can't seem to get the software target to accept auth from open-iscsi inside a kvm, but it seems that it may be something to do with my network configuration so I'm going to punt it to QA and see if they have better luck
<DASPRiD> that may work ;)
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r146 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Make /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/panic/console_setup executable.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r147 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu15
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: had a brief look, but very tired - I think a detailed analysis will have to wait to Monday
<cjwatson> I'll be in our London office, but will make sure to take the external disk with me so that I have enough disk space to work on reproducing this
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-24
<DASPRiD> cjwatson, very well, thank you
<bencer> where can i find the scripts used to build -desktop iso images ? i've hacked ubiquity with some custom modifications and now i want to build the iso image ...
<persia> livecd-rootfs and debian-cd and lp:ubuntu-cdimage, but you don't want to use those for rebuilding: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<bencer> ok, going to have a look at that wiki page
<bencer> i dont want full ubuntu-desktop on the image, so i'll need to do something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<bencer> last time i did these things where dapper ages :)
<persia> If you're doing that, you might find livecd-rootfs useful.  Modifying that might help get quite a way through that.
<bencer> persia: i guess that -alternate and -server are built using debian-cd and -desktop is built livecd-rootfs ... right ?
<persia> I thought everything was built by debian-cd, and that the live images used artifacts generated by livecd-rootfs, but I'll admit to mostly only touching code that I find with grep, rather than having a complete understanding.
<persia> Anyway, I'm certain you don't want to set up debian-cd locally unless you need to make lots of different CDs.
<bencer> yes makes sense, just i was curious if ubuntu was using livecd-rootfs for the desktop because livecd on debian is built using live-helper not debian-cd
#ubuntu-installer 2010-04-25
<ramvi> When customizing Wubi, the WubiGuide tells me to disable signature checks in data/settings.nsh, but that file doesn't seem to exist?
<ramvi> And now I've been though all revisions back to September. It seems to never have existed.. Is it possible to disable gpg tests?
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1291 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu101
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1292 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1293 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-18
<CIA-7> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r355 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: Fix up changelog.
<ev> bdmurray: I can reproduce that updates bug locally.  I'm going to throw the day at it.
<ev> bug 761094, that is
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 761094 in ubiquity ""Download updates while installing" checkbox does nothing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761094
<CIA-7> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r356 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/po/ (361 files in 6 dirs): Updated translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r357 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40
<ev> hm, so I could force a shutdown of the database just before we set up the parallel_db to flush the contents to disk.
<ev> yay, that seems to have worked, and is a minimally invasive way of dealing with this for natty
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4698 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Briefly shut down the debconf database to flush any changes before
<CIA-7> ubiquity: starting the parallel database (LP: #761094).
<ev> now back to why the incomplete language support dialog isn't getting written
<ev> hm, yeah, still can't reproduce this one
<ev> a
<ev> nd I think the one point where I thought I did was in error
<ev> (didn't disable the network)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4699 trunk/ (bin/oem-config-remove debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix removal of slideshow packages for non-GTK frontends
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #745607).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4700 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Port databash flush commit over to the KDE frontend.
<ev> I think we should preserve passwd lines for any accounts with home directories, given this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/763075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763075 in ubiquity "Upgrade process creates new user account, deletes all of my installed software" [Undecided,New]
<ev> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/763079 - mm, I also wonder if we should disable langpack downloads when the "download updates" box is unchecked, in case people are interpreting it as a generic "download things during install" option like this individual did
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763079 in ubiquity "Installation on external HDD crashes (Lenovo Ideapad S205)" [Undecided,New]
<genec> Natty-Beta2 desktop does not appear to be detecting a previous install on a btrfs partition and only offers to erase everything or do something else.
<genec> I'd assume I should file a bug.  which package is best?
<ev> genec: what's the output of sudo os-prober
<genec> ev: it's going to be a bit before I can answer as I have to reinstall.  I nuked it with a 10.04 install to see what it would display.
<ev> okay
<genec> I needed to know what it should look like in order to feel justified in calling it a bug
<ev> sure, I imagine that os-prober is failing to identify that as an Ubuntu partition
<ev> thus Ubuntu isn't considering it for the reinstall option
<ev> could be wrong, but that's a start :)
<CIA-7> user-setup: evand * r237 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-7> user-setup: Provide an infinitely better check for /dev being mounted
<CIA-7> user-setup: (LP: #673028). Fixes encrypted swap.
<CIA-7> user-setup: evand * r238 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu15
<bdmurray> ev: would you be okay with marking bug 194946 as a duplicate of bug 420080?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 194946 in partman-crypto "installer clobbered encrypted part. poor warning." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 420080 in debian-installer "Configure encrypted volumes destroys existing data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420080
<ev> bdmurray: go for it :)
<genec> ev: os-prober shows nothing. (yes, as root)
<genec> exit code 0
<ev> genec: looks like a bug in os-prober then. Do you have an /etc/lsb-release file?
<ev> on this partition
<genec> ev: yes but it's also under the "@" subvolume as is default of the installer
<ev> genec: okay, can you file a bug against os-prober with those details?
<genec> ev: yep.  thanks.
<ev> very much appreciated
<genec> the partitioner of course shows the partitions
<genec> ev: "os-prober: does not detect Ubuntu in btrfs subvolume" seem appropriate?
<ev> correct
<genec> ev: bug 764893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764893 in os-prober "os-prober: does not detect Ubuntu in btrfs subvolume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764893
<bdmurray> ev: How hard would it be to SRU maverick for bug 562312? padding for kernel and initramfs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562312 in usb-creator "initramfs-tools failed to install/upgrade, due to not being able to write initrd or vmlinuz." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562312
<ev> okay, I'm targetting that to Natty.  Hopefully I'll find some time to dig into it before Thursday.
<ev> bdmurray: very easy
<ev> bdmurray: could you create tasks for whichever releases you care about and assign them to me?
<genec> ev: will there be any warnings (in the Installer or Release Notes) that btrfs support is still highly experimental?
<ev> genec: that's more of a question for #ubuntu-release
<ev> I honestly don't know
<ev> definitely not in the installer
<ev> we're well past UI freeze
<bdmurray> ev: yeah, the thing I'm having a hard time with is will people still use usb-creator on Maverick after next week but if its easy better to stop these apport-package bugs from coming in
<ev> right-o
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-19
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4701 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Set the locale again after the timezone page so that the slideshow
<CIA-7> ubiquity: can have country-specific translations (LP: #758658).
<Kurisutian> hey guys! I'm trying to install the latest natty-server beta2 release on a btrfs rootfs but this seems to be impossible. Is there anything known about that? Other fs are fine but I need to use btrfs because of some project we're doing here on university.... :-)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4702 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 1.116ubuntu2, choose-mirror 2.37ubuntu2, console-setup 1.57ubuntu19,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu19, user-setup 1.28ubuntu15.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4703 trunk/ (147 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ev> this is quite the unfortunately large ubiquity upload
<ev> I blame the PAE bug
<davmor2> ev: you would anything to not have to work right?
<ev> hahaha
<ev> well, I just don't like large deltas this close to release
<ev> I'm fine with lots of small ones
<ev> but yes, I'd much rather be sitting on grass today
<ev> maybe a bit later
<davmor2> ev: millbank picnics all week I take it :)
<ev> that's the plan!
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4704 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.6
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Are you there? I'm looking for help to install ubuntu server on btrfs. Maybe I can also help getting rid of some bugs there.... :-)
<genec> Kurisutian: I've been successful; just a minute
<genec> Kurisutian: ok, so how are you installing and what is wrong?
<genec> Kurisutian: atm, I have two btrfs bugs open already that have been targeted for final.  if you could explain your situation I might be able to offer some guidance
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4705 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix missing import on the partitioning page.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4706 trunk/ (debian/changelog partman/finish.d/apt_clone_save): Repack debs in apt-clone.
<Kurisutian> genec: I want to install ubuntu-server on a Dell PowerEdge 1950 with two SAS running on an hardware Raid-1. Partition looks like this: 1 Partition (btrfs) for / with 440GB and 1 Partition (swap) with 9.5GB. When I manually partition and set the mountpoints I get an error, that the system couldn't mount /home (which I never set and wanted) and the installer asks me to go back.... also manually mounting /dev/sda1 to /target to skip that
<Kurisutian> step won't work sind the kernel then seems to drop an error within the brtfs module and the partition doesn't seem to be writable any longer
<genec> Kurisutian: if you manually mount it, you'll probably notice two folders, "@" and "@home" which are the subvolumes on the btrfs
<genec> Kurisutian: did you use the partitioner in the installer or another partitioner?  what boot CD did you use?
<Kurisutian> genec: they are not there as far as I can tell.... I used the partitioner from the install CD of natty beta2 64bit
<genec> Kurisutian: server CD?
<Kurisutian> genec: Yes
<Kurisutian> genec: Gotta go in about 10 Minutes... are you available tomorrow? I could get my laptop right next to the server to send you the exact error messages if that helps? When would you be available?
<genec> Kurisutian: I should be.  I'm normally around after 11 AM UTC
<Kurisutian> genec: OK, I'll see if I can get a hold on you.... thanks! Hopefully we can get rid of that bug.... or at least install somehow.... unfortunately I need to install on btrfs... on ext4 it works fine but as soon as I want to migrate to btrfs later I get the same weird behavior and the btrfs mounted disk is not writable and the kernel drops some errors in the btrfs module.... but I have no such problems on any other linux distro even
<Kurisutian> when migrating from ext4 to btrfs....
<genec> Kurisutian: wait, you're migrating ext4 -> btrfs not a fresh install on btrfs?
<genec> Kurisutian: I know I've tested fresh installs (at least creating a fresh btrfs on an existing partition) but never migrations.
<Kurisutian> genec: I first wanted to have the fresh install and it was impossible. Then I manually mounted a btrfs formated partition at the install which dropped the error messages on the btrfs kernel module (I think it was from there) and after that I thought I can migrate from ext4. Ext4 install worked but the migration ended in the same errors like the manual mount....
<Kurisutian> gene: So I did check out all possiblilities on that except bootstrapping the installation which haven't had the time for.... ^^
<genec> Kurisutian: so how did you try the fresh install and it failed?  manually partition using installer, use as btrfs at /, "format" and install grub to /dev/sda?
<genec> Kurisutian: I know since just after -beta1 i386 desktop worked
<Kurisutian> genec: exactly this is what I did
<Kurisutian> genec: All combinations I could think of....
<Kurisutian> genec: We got an 64bit machine here therefore I wanted to use the appropriated architecture for it also.... and like I said, it only messes up on btrfs..... installing on ext4 works fine. But we need to have the snapshots because we wanted to get rid of aufs or manually compile kernels all the time. With btrfs we can use the ubuntu kernel....
<Kurisutian> genec: OK gotta go. I'll talk to you again tomorrow. Gotta train some students here and make them move.... ^^ Catch you tomorrow! BYE
<kirkland> cjwatson: how/where can i set the no-cache apt option in d-i to avoid some annoyances with a local squid proxy?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i swear i've done this before, but my log greps are not turning the magic up
<cody-somerville> kirkland, I think you'd have to drop something into etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ to be sure every apt execution ran with no-cache option.
<kirkland> cody-somerville: that's etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ in the installer's filesystem?
<cody-somerville> yea. Then you could delete it at the end of the install to restore normal behavior.
<kirkland> cody-somerville: k, thanks
<genec> using that same CD, I can't reproduce Kurisutian's issue on my system...
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-20
<ev> so funny story, apt-clone isn't exactly fast in repacking 500MB worth of debs
<ev> I should really finish the wireless page in 11.10
<ev> a
<ev> as having an Internet connection completely avoids this problem
<ev> plus everything else in the installer that's improved with a network connection
<ev> geoname, langpacks, downloading updates, etc
<ev> ugh, I failed to consider that the cache on the target system will have much newer versions of all the repacked debs, obviously
<cjwatson> hiya
<ev> welcome back
<cjwatson> how's the week been so far?
<ev> a bit too quiet
<ev> no shortage of issues, but nothing that's causing a stir
<ev> not as far as I'm aware, anyway
<ev> good holiday?
<cjwatson> not too bad thanks, good to have a break from work
<ev> are going to take advantage of the double long weekends?
<ev> are you*
<cjwatson> plans for the day include bug 746313, bug 759545, maybe bug 764893, and bug 683904 if I get a chance; unless there's something more urgent I should be working on
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746313 in ubiquity "partman should reuse existing BIOS Boot Partition" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746313
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 759545 in grub2 "user prompted to update unmodified grub configuration during Ubuntu server upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759545
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764893 in os-prober "os-prober: does not detect Ubuntu in btrfs subvolume" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683904 in grub2 "natty: memtest86+ fails to run, reboots immediately" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683904
<ev> dear. lord.
<cjwatson> I'm planning to actually get some sleep
<ev> haha, a good idea, I'm sure
<ev> I'm currently working on bug 766171, but I'm growing tempted to switch off the upgrade option for installs lacking an Internet connection
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 766171 in apt-clone "apt-clone does not repack debs that it will not be able to download when there isn't an Internet connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766171
<cjwatson> might not be a bad idea ...
<ev> yeah, I wanted to give it my best go, as it's a really nice feature to have, but it's growing increasingly complex as I discover new facets to the bug.
<ev> okay, mpt and I talked it over and we're going to keep the option but change the text dependent on whether there's an active Internet connection (like how the prepare page works): https://docs.google.com/View?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY&hl=en#4_5_1_Automatic_partitioning_o_8475526086986065
<ev> cjwatson: do you think this is a sufficiently critical problem to warrant the late string change?
<ev> err addition
<ev> personally, I think displaying something in English is better than hiding the option and thus offering no explanation at all
<ev> (oh, and this is in the "Ubuntu {older version} on it..." box)
<Kurisutian> genec: Hey there! Got a minute to go through the installe process with btrfs?
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Are you there?
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: I tried to install natty server 64bit from beta2 on btrfs as you recommended but it still did not work at all... got the same errors and weird behavior of the installer
<Kurisutian> genec: Are you there?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: I'm retrying it at the momenet
<cjwatson> *moment
<cjwatson> ev: I don't see the proposed change in the Google docs link - can you point me to it specificaly?
<cjwatson> oh, I see it now
<cjwatson> ev: we should keep the "System-wide settings will be cleared" bit
<genec> Kurisutian: yes, had a connection issue but solved now
<cjwatson> (IMO)
<ev> cjwatson: agreed.  mpt, are you okay with that?
<cjwatson> ev: I think at this point, I'm leaning towards preferring to disable the option for 11.04 than change the string, though
<cjwatson> I mean, if there's no network connection
<Kurisutian> genec cjwatson: I did the install again, but it still wanted to mount a non existing /home mountpoint (I'm only using /). Also when mounting the btrfs mounted partition manually first without manually re-formating it to btrfs, mount complains it wouldn't be an ntfs partition???
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: do you have full logs?
<ev> cjwatson: oh? Could you elaborate on why?
<mpt> ev, done
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Where can I find them exactly? Machine is still running so I could get them rather easy out there....
<cjwatson> ev: because it's a new feature, and obviously this situation isn't working well; it would be better to leave people in the same state they were in for 10.10, rather than giving them an option we already know has problems
<ev> mpt: thanks
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman if the installer is still running; /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/installer/partman if you managed to work around problems and have rebooted into the installed system
<genec> Kurisutian: did you create a new partition table when using the installer's partitioner?
<Kurisutian> genec: Yes, I did try that also... those were fresh harddrives..... didn't work either.....
<ev> cjwatson: to clarify, do you mean disable it completely, even when there is an Internet connection?
<cjwatson> ev: no, I mean disable it only if there is no network connection
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> we already have UI that says that things may not work ideally if you don't have a connection
<Kurisutian> cjwatson genec: Also when setting the keymap to german (which would be the layout I need) it's going to be completely ignored by the installer.....
<ev> my concern with doing that is two people will see different results without understanding why
<ev> granted, we already have a fair bit of that on the partitioning page
<cjwatson> ev: one of those people would have had an X on the second screen already
<ev> I'm not convinced there's a clear connection between that and not having an upgrade option
<cjwatson> it's certainly not perfect, but eight days before release I'd prefer to disable a known-problematic code path rather than introduce UI to warn about its problems
<cjwatson> I'd feel differently if the upgrade option had been present in 10.10
<mpt> cjwatson, if we disable it, we will need to at least explain why, in-place, so that someone doesn't wonder why they see different options from someone else (or from the screenshot in a tutorial or book)
<mpt> and that itself would involve a new string
<mpt> Other than that I don't mind much either way
<cjwatson> mpt: as ev says, there are already several cases in automatic partitioning where people see different options
<cjwatson> so one more, as a we-need-to-work-around-this-at-short-notice matter ... *shrug*
<cjwatson> (BTW, this is my own position rather than a veto or anything)
<mpt> cjwatson, sure, but they're at very different scales of knowing. Hopefully you are much more aware that you previously had Ubuntu 10.10 on this computer than that your router needs rebooting, for example.
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Can I send those files to you?
<cjwatson> mpt: Uh, that's not what I'm talking about
<cjwatson> mpt: most people have no idea that the reason they don't have a resize option is that their system already has four primary partitions
<cjwatson> for example
<cjwatson> the UI design offers different options in that case, but does not "explain why, in-place"
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: yes
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: On their way through dcc.... you just need to accept them
<mpt> cjwatson, I would have if I could have. :-) The problem in that case was that it just got way too long and the explanation didn't help you make a decision anyway.
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: I can't accept DCC
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: meet NAT
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: EMail?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: sure.  cjwatson@ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> mpt: I'm not saying it would have been easy, but nevertheless, such situations are there already and create divergence from screenshots in tutorials or books; those tutorials or books already have to say that you may see different options (and the ones I've seen generally do)
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: They should be in your Inbox right now.....
<ev> for what it's worth, I do think this is slightly easier for the user to resolve
<ev> if you have four primary partitions *shrug*
<ev> but all this takes is connecting to the Internet, which isn't made clear to them
<cjwatson> there are a number of cases where it isn't practical to connect during installation
<cjwatson> sure, *sometimes* it's relatively easy ...
<ev> sometimes? I would think generally.  We have a wireless indicator and it connects automatically for Ethernet via DHCP.
<cjwatson> well, seeing as I was just entirely away from any internet connectivity at all for four days, I beg to differ
<cjwatson> (I didn't have a laptop with me, but I might have done)
<ev> I can't imagine someone taking their laptop on holiday with the intention of installing an operating system on it.
<ev> it strikes me as the kind of thing you do with as many tools around you as you can find
<ev> though, this is all rampant speculation
<cjwatson> forgive me, but this is an awfully first-world attitude
<cjwatson> internet connectivity is *not* universal
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Did the email arrive yet?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: please don't nag
<cjwatson> yes it's arrived, I'll look as soon as I can
<cjwatson> ev: anyway, I'm slightly losing track of the connection between this argument and the original point :-)
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: I'm just asking if it went through.... Sometimes our server (even in the first world) tend to mess up once in a while..... alright, thank you very much for that.... :-)
<genec> ev, as an example, there are large portions of the US that still only have dialup
<ev> True, though I think we're diverging from the point somewhat, which is whether the extra explanation afforded to users who might be able to connect to the Internet and thus have a much better upgrade experience outweighs the confusion but minimal code delta of disabling it
<cjwatson> ev: I would have thought that, in cases where it was easy for them to connect to the internet, they'd have already done that to make all the checkmarks go green
<ev> cjwatson: my concern there is that the indicator doesn't really stand out, which is why I wanted to finish the wireless page
<cjwatson> if they reach a later point without that, then either they're not reading what's in front of them (and there's only a limited extent to which we can help by adding more text) or it isn't straightforward for whatever reason
<ev> my hope would be that the note about them connecting to the internet would prompt them to look around the screen
<genec> Kurisutian: PM?
<ev> again, I'm speculating
<cjwatson> ev: but then we'd have to deal with redrawing those options when they connect, which is more code
<cjwatson> (which I don't think is there yet?)
<Kurisutian> genec: Sure
<ev> I've got most of the patch done, actually
<cjwatson> ev: I really don't think we should be adding such code eight days before release, if it's not already landed
<cjwatson> for oneiric, by all means
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: (FWIW, my test btrfs install seemed to work fine)
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: ah; so you were installing onto an existing btrfs filesystem, correct?
<ev> it's largely the same code that was already in ubi-parted moved to the frontend, but sure, I don't think this is ultimately worth the release team at-large having to take time out to mediate such a battle, when there are much more pressing matters to deal with :)
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: I tried every possible combination but nothing worked
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: it's a yes-or-no question :-)
<ev> so I'll disable it when there's no Internet connection
<ev> for O I'd much rather find some way to solve this for the no-Internet case
<ev> rather than have to have the distinction
<ev> oh and of course get that wireless page in
<cjwatson> agreed, if it's feasible
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: this time: Yes
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: have you already filed a bug report about this?
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: No (persuming this is also a YES/NO question.... ^^)
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: can you please file one about this specific situation attaching those logs, on the partman-target package in Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: other failures probably aren't quite the same
<genec> Kurisutian: perhaps it might be worthwhile to use fdisk and/or dd to prevent confusion in the installer
<cjwatson> genec: I would rather fix the problems
<cjwatson> in this case, it looks like the clear_partitions code isn't aware of the submodules scheme
<genec> ahh, sorry about that.
<cjwatson> I wish we could use 'btrfs subvolume set-default' without confusing other things ...
<cjwatson> it would be much better than having to change everything that calls mount
<Kurisutian> cjwatson genec: Also a clean install didn't work.... so is that related, do I have to mention that, too in my bugreport? Or is that something else?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: it's probably unrelated, and should be tracked separately
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: as I said, a clean install worked perfectly for me ...
<cjwatson> I would need logs from that case
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: that's what I did before, but this won't work either..... that's when the installer complains about not being able to mount /home even though I don't have a seperate /home partition... I'll recreate that scenario and send you the logs right away
<ev> mpt: there's a call about the installer for 11.10 at 1pm.  If you're interested, I'm in one of the phone rooms.
 * cjwatson dials in
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: I can see something wrong with keyboard layout, indeed ...
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: that ain't to bad. I've been living in the states for a while and remember their layout fairly well.... ^^
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: I just did send you the new logfiles for a regular installation that won't work for me.... I think we should start here since that is the more common thing that would happen....
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Thanks for looking into that. I have to take of right now. Maybe I can get a hold on you later if you ain't that busy! Again thank you, I really appreciate it!
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4707 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Disable the upgrade/reinstall option when no Internet connection is
<CIA-7> ubiquity: available. See LP 766171 for details.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 766171 in apt-clone "apt-clone does not repack debs that it will not be able to download when there isn't an Internet connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766171
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4708 trunk/ (147 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r407 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog setupcon):
<CIA-7> console-setup: Weaken test for whether /usr is mounted; testing for /usr/share is
<CIA-7> console-setup: sufficient, and fixes operation in d-i.
<CIA-7> console-setup: cjwatson * r408 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu20
<ev> oh
<ev> should I wait for that?
<ev> lets go with yes
<cjwatson> it shouldn't affect ubiquity
<cjwatson> though it would be nice to be consistent, if this might be the final upload
<ev> one can always dream
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4709 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't ever show scrollbars in the slideshow. The window growing
<CIA-7> ubiquity: slightly is not ideal, but still better than this. See LP 529201
<CIA-7> ubiquity: for details.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529201 in ubiquity "ubiquity shows scrollbar in installation slideshow" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529201
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r610 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> partman-auto: Add $reusemethod internal specifier, which excludes the partition if a
<CIA-7> partman-auto: partition with the same method already exists.
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r491 ubuntu/ (build/entities/urls.ent debian/changelog): Update url-us-keymap (thanks, Manfred Hampl; LP: #741134).
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r492 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/hardware/supported/i386.xml):
<CIA-7> installation-guide: Document that i586 processors and i686 without cmov are no longer
<CIA-7> installation-guide: supported (LP: #688195).
<CIA-7> installation-guide: cjwatson * r493 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu4
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4710 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Defend against temporary mountpoints not existing before attempting
<CIA-7> ubiquity: to remove them (LP: #759716).
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r611 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog recipes/atomic recipes/home recipes/multi):
<CIA-7> partman-auto: If there is an existing BIOS Boot Partition, reuse it rather than
<CIA-7> partman-auto: creating a new one (LP: #746313).
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r612 ubuntu/lib/recipes.sh: fix comment
<CIA-7> partman-auto: cjwatson * r613 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu15
<cjwatson> ev: still around?
<CIA-7> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1201 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-7> grub-installer: Remove grub-gfxpayload-lists in situations where we need to remove
<CIA-7> grub-installer: grub-pc (LP: #765270).
<CIA-7> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1202 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu3
<superm1> hmm, something in 2.6.6 seems to have busted --automatic installs
<cjwatson> it busted all installs
<cjwatson> waiting to get that grub-installer change accepted before doing an upload with Evan's fix for that
<cjwatson> assuming that r4705 matches the failure you're seeing
<superm1> i'll try that fix and see
<superm1> ah yeah that looks like it's it
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-21
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4711 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu20, grub-installer 1.60ubuntu3, partman-auto 93ubuntu15.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4712 trunk/debian/real-po/ (fr.po hu.po ko.po vi.po): fix several variable substitution errors in translations (see LP #767867)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 767867 in ubuntu-translations "Variable substitution errors in ubiquity translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767867
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4713 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.7
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1439 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1440 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu29
<ev> Anyone around that could upload ubiquity?
<TheMuso> ev: You? :)
<ev> I'm typing this from my iPhone :)
<TheMuso> ah.
<ev> Things hadn't quite hit the archive when I left the office
<ev> Though I guess uploading now is the same as doing so in the AM
<cjwatson> ev: I did ...
<cjwatson> 00:40 <CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4713 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.7
<cjwatson> (still waiting for review though)
<cjwatson> ev: could you have a look at bug 768105?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768105 in ubiquity "Not able to install using the latest Live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768105
<ev> cjwatson: oh, awesome thanks
<ev> looking now
<ev> cjwatson: I don't know why it's not showing up in the logs, but that definitely is the missing import bug
<ev> ubiquity 2.6.6 would not display the partitioning page because of it
<ev> so it would jump straight to timezone and so on
<cjwatson> mkay, I was just wondering about the weird m-a errors that showed up in the lolg
<cjwatson> *log
<cjwatson> I guess that's because it isn't getting any input from partitioning?
<cjwatson> .oO( we should have some way for plugins to mark themselves as fail-whole-installer-if-they-fail, or something )
<ev> the permission denied ones?
<cjwatson> yeah
<ev> I've seen that somewhere else yesterday
<ev> but it doesn't make much sense, given the loop body that's associated with
<cjwatson> I didn't see anything obvious there either
<cjwatson> oh well, if you think it's the missing import bug we can just close it
<cjwatson> can I draw your attention to slangasek's question in #-release too ...
<ev> marking themselves as failing> there used to be a test in the harness for pages just not loading.  I'd like to resurrect this.
<ev> mind you, it doesn't completely solve the problem
<ev> but it would have caught this
<ev> *blinks* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/767722
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 767722 in ubiquity "no progress bar natty install in virtualbox" [Undecided,New]
<ev> looking into bug 750028
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 750028 in ubiquity "'Encrypt My Home Folder' is still an option when upgrading/not reformatting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750028
<ev> hm, I wonder if the db sync fixed this
<ev> hmm, it wasn't broken before that
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Hi! How is it? Did those logfiles help with finding out what's going wrong on the server install?
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: I backported the patch that phcoder applied upstream after your questions on #grub; that should help
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: try today's server install CD?
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Thank you very much for that. Unfortunately I can't access the servers today since university is closed today due to easter holyday.... I will download a daily build next week and get back to you if that is fine with you, too...
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> (though any changes will probably have to be post-release updates at this point, or oneiric if they're installer problems)
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Well as long as I could help with the problem. May I ask what the cause was of this trouble I experienced? I'm just asking out of curiosity since I have not find a way to install at all with the given options... ;-)
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: phcoder (upstream) said that your btrfs filesystem used "huge chunks"
<cjwatson> which weren't supported by GRUB's btrfs code
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: I can't say for sure that this is the same thing
<cjwatson> it may still break
<cjwatson> but I don't have time to cram any more patches for it into 11.04, so if it's broken, we'll have to work it out in 11.10 and you should use a more stable filesystem in the meantime
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: that's strange because I only used the plain ubuntu-server install cds to create the btrfs filesystem.... the other distro was not ubuntu.....
<cjwatson> then I don't know
<cjwatson> sorry, may not be fixed then.
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Is there a way to migrate from ext4 which works fine during installation to btrfs? I mean will that work like it does on my other distro? So I might be able to use it that way.... I'd use ext4 if it wasn't for the snapshots that come in handy because of what our project with the server does....
<cjwatson> I have no idea
<cjwatson> you could use LVM
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: I'll take a look at it. We might have to go back to ext4 and aufs (http://aufs.sf.net) till we can upgrade.... the snapshots should be used to create different layers for mounting a variety of different settings on top of a existing general ubuntu installation. This is how we're creating a PXE TFTP Netboot environment.... unfortunately the default ubuntu kernel misses on a certain option so I have to
<Kurisutian> manually compile a kernel for AUFS... that's why we wanted to switch to btrfs also.... but hey, thank you very much for helping, I really appreciate it a lot! :-)
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: does ubiquity now include the ability to install the binary drivers from the web for unity to work out of the box?
<ev> davmor2: yes
<ev> check the 3rd party software box
<ev> which will tell jockey to install the nvidia driver if it's present
<davmor2> ev: cool,  I'm looking to do an install on this box over the long weekend in order to get rid of the cruft on it,  starting to become unbearably slow
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: sorry I couldn't do better, but we've just run out of time
<Kurisutian> cjwatson: Don't be sorry about that. I'm not blaming you at all. As a matter of fact I really appreciate you being so supportive in here and giving your best to help. I think that's awesome! Besides that, we've been running the system on aufs before and can always fall back to that.... so no worry... ;-)
<cjwatson> Kurisutian: *nod*
<cjwatson> ev: ubiquity 2.6.7 failed to build - test failures
<ev> ugh
<ev> on it
<ev> that should fix it
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4714 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py): Pretend to be online in tests. Fixes build failure.
<ev> will test when I get back from lunch if no one beats me to it
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4715 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.8
<maxb> Does anyone know of a way, in preseeding, to trigger an upgrade of all packages before the debian-installer run ends?
<maxb> pkgsel/upgrade is unfortunately not useful, as its upgrade step seems to operate before the final apt configuration has been installed, so it misses bits.
<cjwatson> maxb: preseed/late_command?
<maxb> I had a go - I was hoping someone had tried it - the upgrade hung during cups-bsd prerm, invoking update-inetd
<cjwatson> ev: shouldn't we have set show_alpha_warning back to false?
<maxb> bug 605149 ftr
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605149 in cups "Upgrade to cups-bsd_1.4.3-1ubuntu1.2 hangs during preseeded install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605149
<mterry> Hello!  I just downloaded a nightly daily-live iso and tried installing, but never got a question about where to install Ubuntu.  And now I'm being shown a slideshow but no progress bar...
<mterry> ev, is that normal?  ^
<ev> mterry: known issue
<ev> it will be fixed in the next daily-live CD
<mterry> ah k
<ev> (basically, ubi-partman crashed)
<mterry> ev, thanks!
<ev> in the meantime, you can probably just upgrade the copy of ubiquity on the CD, as I imagine the publisher has been run by now
<cjwatson> ev: AFAICS, the alpha warning is shown on the KDE frontend language page
<mterry> ev, heh, hadn't thought of that.  will try
<ev> ugh
<cjwatson> so I think we need a quick upload to set that to false
<ev> on it
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4716 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Disable the alpha warning. Whoops.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: evand * r4717 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.9
<wubiexe> Any chance someone can fix bug 762833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 762833 in wubi "Incorrect version of wubi.exe on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762833
<wubiexe> it's not so much that it's incorrect - it's that, but it's broken too (old 10.04.1 version that doesn't work), and only tells you after it's downloaded the full 10.04.2 CD image. Thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2011-04-22
<Youssef_D> hello all
<CIA-7> usb-creator: superm1 * r342 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Show the vendor/model of targets in the UI.
<superm1> ev, ^ that makes it more usable for people who don't know what device files are, but I think the UI needs to be redesigned or at least stretched out to present it better
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4718 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Add __init__ methods to ubi-timezone's PageDebconf and
<CIA-7> ubiquity: PageNoninteractive classes, so that they have controller attributes
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #769081).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4719 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.10
<Youssef> hello all
<Youssef> anybody here?
<JanC> Youssef: it's easter weekend for many, so probably not a lot of folks around...
<Youssef> oh I see
<JanC> but if you stay around...  you never know somebody is tired of eating easter eggs  ;)
<Youssef> :)
<JanC> actually, no easter eggs before Sunday
<Youssef> so no eggs now
<Youssef> people here are mostly from US?
<JanC> traditionally they were on easter Sunday, nowadays the shops are selling chocolate easter eggs for months before
<JanC> many are from the US & Europe, but some are from other places too, I think
<Youssef> like me, I'm from Lebanon
<Youssef> this chatting place is about installing Ubuntu?
<JanC> no, it's about the Ubuntu installer, so mostly programming it or using/modifying it for Ubuntu-derived distros etc.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-16
<cjwatson> ev: that usb-creator patch doesn't work yet - debugging as I get time
<cjwatson> also need to strip down syslinux-legacy to avoid being a burden on the CD
<ev> cheers. Want me to take it from here so you can enjoy your day off? :)
<cjwatson> might as well finish this debugging run, but yeah, that might be a good idea
<ev> cool - I'll take the above patch. If that debugging run uncovers anything, do let me know.
<cjwatson> I'll give you an updated version before I finish
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932221/ is my current syslinux-legacy patch
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/932222/ is my current usb-creator patch, not sure if I changed it since my paste last night
<cjwatson> ok, that debugging run didn't reveal anything useful, I seem to be having trouble getting debug out of usb-creator-helper
<cjwatson> feel free to take it from here :)
 * ev tries to find who stole his US->UK power adaptor for his netbook
<ev> the problems of sharing an office and lending things out
<CIA-32> usb-creator: evand * r374 usb-creator/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> usb-creator: * Fix production of Ubuntu <= 10.04 images on Ubuntu >= 10.10 using
<CIA-32> usb-creator:  syslinux-legacy (LP: #645818).
<CIA-32> usb-creator: * When comparing against 10.04, treat its point releases the same as
<CIA-32> usb-creator:  the initial release.
<CIA-32> usb-creator: * Drop code to insert 'ui' in front of 'gfxboot bootlogo' in 10.04.
<CIA-32> usb-creator:  The ui command was added after 10.04.
<CIA-32> usb-creator: evand * r375 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.38
<infinity> ev: Say, you're aware that usb-creator now depends on a universe package, right? ;)
<infinity> ev: Nevermind, found the MIR, promoted the package.
<ev> infinity: thanks
<ev> that reminds me, I need to apply cjwatson's patch to trim down the size of syslinux-legacy a bit
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-17
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5380 trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> ev,stgraber: any ideas on bug 982883?  It's obviously that panel.png no longer exists in the theme, and I've been trying to replace it with something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/933841/, but can't get it to work
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982883 in ubiquity "Wrong color of top panel in ubiquity-dm" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982883
<cjwatson> jibel: bug 979350 - is that any better now?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979350 in ubiquity "install with encrypted home failed near the end: OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979350
<cjwatson> following my webkit cache tweak
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, that looks good ... only difference I see with some code I have around is that I've been using GTK_STYLE_PROVIDER_PRIORITY_APPLICATION which is IIRC higher priority than _THEME
<stgraber> but in panel.c's case we shouldn't have an higher priority override of these bits so _THEME should work fine...
<cjwatson> _APPLICATION doesn't help, anyway
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you get the same result if you just add the class to the panel and copy/paste the .unity-panel class to the hardcoded css in panel.c? at least we know that this bit of css gets loaded (took quite a few tries to find the right incantation to have it load, all the others silently failing)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> curious
 * cjwatson tries shoving it straight into the GtkMenuBar bit
<cjwatson> even that makes no difference, WTF
<cjwatson> oh, it relies on definitions in gtk.css, maybe I need to load the whole thing
<cjwatson> copied the entire thing in (http://paste.ubuntu.com/933863/) and it still doesn't work; I'm stumped
<cjwatson> maybe we should just copy the old panel.png into our package :-P
<stgraber> cjwatson: that sounds like the easiest for now ;) that gtk3 css stuff is really weird...
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5381 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Copy the panel gradient from light-themes 0.1.8.25 (Ubuntu 11.10) and
<CIA-32> ubiquity: use it as a fallback in case other panel images cannot be found. The
<CIA-32> ubiquity: correct fix would be to use CSS instead, but I can't seem to make this
<CIA-32> ubiquity: work at the moment (LP: #982883).
<jibel> cjwatson, it still fails on Precise. It passes on oneiric with the same setup, the system uses slightly less memory (~130MB)
<cjwatson> hmph
<jibel> during an installation of Precise without encrypted home, the system happily uses up to 390MB of swap and 720MB of physical memory
<jibel> *precise amd64
<cjwatson> minus buffers/caches?
<jibel> yes
<jibel> during an installation with an encrypted home swap is off, hence the memory allocation failure.
<cjwatson> that's odd in itself
<jibel> swap is wiped and turned off in user-setup when encrypt-home is set
<cjwatson> hm, well, we have to wipe the swap, it's kind of crappy that it's done so late though, rather than immediately after the swap is created
<cjwatson> but not sure it can sanely be moved around at this point ...
<jibel> I also compared with i386 and the average physical memory usage is 28.4% higher on amd64
<cjwatson> that's certainly not much of a surprise
<cjwatson> other thing that's odd: user-setup-apply never turns swap back on
<jibel> this is how memory usage looks like during an installation of precise amd64 with encrypted home with 1GB of RAM http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/installation_memusage/mem_precise_amd64_1024_encrypted.png
<cjwatson> ev: so why exactly do we have to zero out swap in the ecryptfs case?
<cjwatson> ev: oh, maybe because there was unencrypted data there?
<cjwatson> hmm
<jibel> is /target/etc cleared when a user upgrades from previous release with ubiquity ?
<jibel> or is bug 983931 cosmic rays again ? ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 983931 in ubiquity "package ubiquity 2.10.12 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983931
<cjwatson> it's supposed to be cleard
<cjwatson> +e
<cjwatson>                 for x in bin dev etc lib lib32 lib64 proc sbin sys; do
<cjwatson>                         [ -e "$tmp/$x" ] && (rm -rf "$tmp/$x" &&
<cjwatson>                         logger -t clear_partitions "Removing $x from / ($path)." ||
<cjwatson>                         failed)
<cjwatson>                 done
<cjwatson> I have no idea what's going on in that bug.  The ubiquity logs attached are from lucid, and ubiquity shouldn't be on installed systems anyway
<cjwatson> furthermore I don't see how it's connected to clearing of /etc anyway
<cjwatson> E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/casper failed with return 1.
<cjwatson> looks more like the root cause
<cjwatson> so this is either an attempt to upgrade a live USB stick from lucid to precise (probably doomed to failure) or a thoroughly broken installation
<ev> cjwatson: yes, exactly that
<ev> (zeroing swap)
<cjwatson> ev: I think the only right answer is to move that code to a partman hook, but I'm not yet sure whether that can be done safely at this point
<bdmurray> wubi.exe no longer appears on the cd's correct?
<cjwatson> it should still be on the CDs, but doesn't offer Wubi installation
<cjwatson> (it also serves for the other autorun stuff)
<cjwatson> ev,stgraber: do you think we could get an updated slide for bug 983833?  I wonder if that was accidental or deliberate
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 983833 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Time in slideshow is set to 11:10 but should be 12:04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983833
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm actually preparing an ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu upload now. The current screenshots are 11.10, the new upload will have 12.04
<cjwatson> ah good, thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: did you see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2012-April/016546.html ?
<cjwatson> "Actually, in this case, the installer slideshow is affected by this: it has
<cjwatson> a blackish band at the top that is meant to mimic Ubiquity. Whatever is
<cjwatson> changed there should be changed in the slideshow as well."
<stgraber> I somehow fail to parse Dylan's reply :)
<stgraber> the installer slideshow (just checked with the one I'm about to upload) has a dark header (same colour as the panel) containing the slide title (white text), AFAIK it's been like that for quite a while
<stgraber> and the colour matches that of the window border and the panel
<cjwatson> ok, if you're happy I'm happy
<cjwatson> just wanted to make sure it'd been checked
<cjwatson> ev: did you get anywhere with the whoopsie-daisy build failure, or do you need help?
<cjwatson> jibel: what is the X axis on http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/installation_memusage/mem_precise_amd64_1024_encrypted.png ?
<cjwatson> seconds?
<jibel> seconds
<ev> cjwatson: still working on it. Got caught up in some other stuff for webops.
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: We are seeing an issue on Panda using "Guided Partitioning - Full Disk" in netboot.  It is creating a /boot as ext4, but trying to mount it as ext2.
<GrueMaster> This is on a usb drive.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, partman-uboot should fix that, but i'm not sure it'll make it for precise (i had way to many distractions due to compiz/unity GLES issues the last week)
<GrueMaster> does partman-uboot run on panda?  I thought it was only triggered for dove?
<ogra_> no, thats the issue i'm working on :)
<ogra_> it also doesnt know about vfat
<GrueMaster> On dove/armadaxp it shouldn't care about vfat.
<GrueMaster> Only omap/omap4.
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: can I see the preseed file and logs?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, yes, indeed
<GrueMaster> No preseed.  This is manual install.
<GrueMaster> I'll have to rerun with debugging enabled to get meaningful logs.
<bdmurray> in bug 946663 somebody added a patch of sorts
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<cjwatson> err.  not adding random sleeps, no :-
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> that's bogus, we need a better solution
<cjwatson> who's to say any given sleep time is enough
<bdmurray> right, of course
<cjwatson> made a suggestion in the bug
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: syslog is at :http://paste.ubuntu.com/934193/ partman log is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/934195/
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: I'm not entirely sure from this that mounting as ext4 is the problem.  That part seems to succeed, and there isn't actually anything intrinsically wrong with letting the kernel automatically choose which filesystem to use and it choosing ext4
<cjwatson> Apr 17 16:15:23 main-menu[246]: (process:6570): mount: mounting /dev/sda2 on /tmp/tmp.8afcc0 failed: Invalid argument
<cjwatson> Apr 17 16:15:23 main-menu[246]: (process:6570): umount: can't forcibly umount /tmp/tmp.8afcc0: Invalid argument
<cjwatson> Apr 17 16:15:23 main-menu[246]: (process:6570): mount: mounting /dev/sda2 on /tmp/tmp.smcexb failed: Invalid argument
<cjwatson> Apr 17 16:15:23 main-menu[246]: (process:6570): umount: can't forcibly umount /tmp/tmp.smcexb: Invalid argument
<cjwatson> Apr 17 16:15:23 main-menu[246]: (process:6570): mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /target/boot failed: No such device
<cjwatson> Apr 17 16:15:23 main-menu[246]: (process:6570): mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /target/boot failed: No such device
<cjwatson> seems to be the errors here, but I'm having difficulty unpicking that
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: When I went into the shell and mucked with it manually, I was able to reproduce those errors with "mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot -t ext2".  Without "-t ext2" it mounts fine.
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: this could be something to do with bug 946663
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: which exact error did you get from "mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot -t ext2"?
<GrueMaster> mounting /dev/sda1 on /target/boot failed: No such device
<cjwatson> WTF
<cjwatson> what does archdetect say?
<GrueMaster> The filesystem is ext4.
<GrueMaster> One sec.
<cjwatson> How did you tell that the filesystem is ext4?
<GrueMaster> ~ # archdetect
<GrueMaster> armhf/omap4
<GrueMaster> When I mounted it, mount lists it as ext4.
<cjwatson> That just means that ext4 could mount it.
<GrueMaster> ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot/ -t ext2
<GrueMaster> mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /target/boot/ failed: No such device
<GrueMaster> ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot/ -t ext4
<GrueMaster> ~ #
<cjwatson> Yeah, but that's something weird.
<cjwatson> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem features:'
<GrueMaster> Filesystem features:      filetype sparse_super
<cjwatson> That's an ext2 filesystem.
<cjwatson> The problem isn't that the filesystem is ext4; the problem is that for some reason ext2 is busted
<cjwatson> It's using ext4 because that isn't busted
<GrueMaster> I'm not even seeing ext2 in /proc/filesystems.  Weird.
<cjwatson> I suspect that the kernel config is wrong
<cjwatson> Just trying to verify that
<GrueMaster> But on both armada & panda?
<cjwatson> Certainly quite possible
<cjwatson> Right, so the problem is that ext2 is a module, but your kernel maintainers haven't arranged to deliver the ext2 module in a udeb so that d-i can use it
<cjwatson> I don't know why it's a module; it's built-in on x86
<GrueMaster> Looking at a panda I imaged last week, "CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m", but I am not seeing it in the netboot image.
<cjwatson> This is a kernel bug and I can't fix it in the installer
<cjwatson> It's arguably an RC one
<GrueMaster> I gave up trying to understand the kernel team's logic a long time ago.
<cjwatson> Please file a bug about this on linux-ti-omap4; I'll be happy to fill in the details
<GrueMaster> Are you sure ext2 is built-in on x86?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> wait, I was
<GrueMaster> Looks like a module on my systems.
<cjwatson> Ah, they might have changed that since oneiric
<cjwatson> my local kernel checkout is a bit confused
<GrueMaster> iirc, there is a qrt kernel test script that specifically looks for this as a module.
<GrueMaster> And I have been running that on SRU kernels since Maverick.
<cjwatson> But on x86, ext2 is delivered in the fs-core-modules udeb.
<cjwatson> This isn't true in linux-ti-omap4.
<GrueMaster> So the bug is in the udeb part.
<cjwatson> Yes.  That's what they need to fix.
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Working on a bug report now.
<cjwatson> (precise)cjwatson@osageorange:~/linux-ti-omap4-3.2.0$ diff -u debian.master/d-i/modules/fs-core-modules debian.ti-omap4/d-i/modules/fs-core-modules
<cjwatson> --- debian.master/d-i/modules/fs-core-modules   2012-01-13 10:30:32.000000000 +0000
<cjwatson> +++ debian.ti-omap4/d-i/modules/fs-core-modules 2012-04-11 21:52:55.000000000 +0000
<cjwatson> @@ -1,4 +1,3 @@
<cjwatson> -ext2 ?
<cjwatson>  jfs ?
<cjwatson>  reiserfs ?
<cjwatson>  xfs ?
<cjwatson> ^- smoking gun
<GrueMaster> yep, that would do it.
<bdmurray> could someone look at bug 980676?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 980676 in ubiquity "migration-assistant causes an install failure when encountering another OS with multiple users" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980676
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: BTW, just double-checked, ext2 was definitely built-in on i386 in oneiric, qrt script or no :)
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: did you say you were seeing this on armadaxp too?  ext2 is built-in in the armadaxp config, so it shouldn't have the same bug
<GrueMaster>  Figures.  I think I was the only one running the qrt scripts on SRU kernels then.
<GrueMaster> Is it?  I thought they were seeing the same issue.
<cjwatson> Can't be.  Must be something else ...
<GrueMaster> (I don't have one anymore, so can't easily verify).
<cjwatson> bdmurray: migration-assistant needs ev, I think
<infinity> GrueMaster: Where did yours run off to?
<infinity> (And why didn't it land on my desk?) :P
<GrueMaster> My...what?  Armadaxp?  It went to Lexington.
<ev> looking
<ev> updated
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5382 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.13
<cjwatson> ev:                     if [ -z "$uuid"]; then
<cjwatson> ev: in ma-script-utils - could be a cause of "missing ]"
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  I had a user ping me about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/958839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 958839 in casper "Initrd/vmlinux symbloic links not in /boot directory on PowerPC" [Medium,New]
<infinity> cjwatson: If the default yaboot looks in /boot, that seems problematic if kernel-img.conf is wrong. :P
<infinity> Oh, probably more fallout from the livecd-rootfs -> live-build upgrade, I bet.
<bdmurray> I find bug 974402 worrisome but wasn't able to recreate it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974402 in ubiquity "No user home directory created on clean install using btrfs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974402
<mfisch> I came across this bug while doing live builds locally and finally realized it wasn't due to my changes.  If you need more info, I'm glad to help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/984442
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984442 in ubiquity "the April17 build of the ISO has a white bar along the top in the install screen" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> The screencap in there explains more than I can with text
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-18
<infinity> mfisch: Should be fixed in 2.0.13
<mfisch> infinity: thanks
<cjwatson> infinity: hm, yeah.  now, if only I could easily test a fix ...
<infinity> cjwatson: If I had remembered this cycle to fix the &^%@!$ ISOs to boot on my powerstation, I could test.
<cjwatson> I wonder why Debian removed kernel-img.conf handling in l-b
<infinity> cjwatson: I guess it's not too late to do that.
<infinity> cjwatson: But we switched from mkisofs to something else, right?  So porting Debian's command-line becomes non-trivial.
<cjwatson> xorriso's only on x86
<cjwatson> we still use genisoimage on powerpc
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, kay.  So just yanking Debian's working command-line args for PPC would work.
<cjwatson> should do
<infinity> cjwatson: That's my only data point.  "Debian boots, Ubuntu doesn't".
<infinity> Wildly unhelpful.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Is there any place to invoke clean_method() in partman-auto/lib/recipes.sh to execute `mv $id/method $id/method-old`?
<infinity> Like, Ubuntu's so "broken" to this firmware that it doesn't even acknowlege there's a bootable CD in the tray. :P
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I have verified https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-efi/+bug/972122 with Ubuntu precise daily and it works.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972122 in partman-efi "Ubiquity pops out a warning message from partman-partitioning on UEFI BIOS when there is a EFI system partition existed." [Medium,Fix released]
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Somehow it doesn't work on my own customized Ubuntu version.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I saw there is a method-old and it has 'efi' inside.
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1678 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: let's not start from a proposed solution
<cjwatson> FourDollars: try comparing the output of 'archdetect' in the daily vs. your customised version
<cjwatson> (I have a private bet on the outcome; we'll see how it compares with reality)
<infinity> cjwatson: I might poke you later about PPC image generation.  I need sleep.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: The output of archdetect is "amd64/efi'.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: in which image?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Both.
 * cjwatson loses his bet
<cjwatson> FourDollars: tell me more about "it doesn't work"
<cjwatson> FourDollars: and please show me any preseeding you're using
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I saw there is a method-old in EFI system partition folder.
<cjwatson> forget about that for now, please
<FourDollars> cjwatson: It should be a 'method' file normally.
<cjwatson> forget about that for now, please
<cjwatson> you're starting from midway down the debugging trail, which is not helpful to me
<cjwatson> it's a useful data point, yes, but I need more
<FourDollars> cjwatson: OK.
<cjwatson> Are you doing any preseeding?  Please show me.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64456/
<cjwatson> Your preseeding is wrong for EFI; it needs to opt to reuse the existing EFI System Partition.
<cjwatson> 100 150 200 free
<cjwatson>         $iflabel{ gpt }
<cjwatson>         $reusemethod{ }
<cjwatson>         method{ efi }
<cjwatson>         format{ } .
<cjwatson> add that to partman-auto/expert_recipe, preferably before the entries for the other two partitions (and with appropriate \ etc.)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: And I use https://pastebin.canonical.com/64457/ to overwrite some settings. (Sorry for the late.)
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> well, that ought to work then, unless there's some weird interaction between $reusemethod and biggest_free, or something
<FourDollars> cjwatson: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64458/ is /var/log/partman
<FourDollars> cjwatson: https://pastebin.canonical.com/64459/ is /var/log/syslog
<FourDollars> That is my question in the beginning.
<FourDollars> Is there any place to invoke clean_method() in partman-auto/lib/recipes.sh to execute `mv $id/method $id/method-old`?
<cjwatson> STOP
<cjwatson> I want to debug this myself
<cjwatson> please don't keep taking me down this
<FourDollars> OK. Sorry.
<cjwatson> can you insert 'set -x' at the top of /lib/partman/lib/recipes.sh before starting the installer, and then get me the resulting /var/log/syslog, please?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Maybe I can use 'break=init' kernel parameter to modify /root//lib/partman/lib/recipes.sh .
<cjwatson> Just run it interactively.
<cjwatson> method-old represents what was autodetected before autopartitioning.  Your results tell us that a partition was autodetected as efi, but no amount of fiddling with clean_method will tell us anything about why the autopartitioning recipe isn't reusing that partition.
<cjwatson> So that's a distraction.
<cjwatson> clean_method is called unconditionally at the top of /bin/autopartition.  This is correct.
<cjwatson> It's also not the problem.
<jibel> oem mode is brkoen today: bug 984736
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984736 in ubiquity "oem-config not installed after initial installation in OEM mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984736
<jibel> *broken
<cjwatson> jibel: Do you know when it last worked?
<jibel> cjwatson, yesterday
<cjwatson> It doesn't even seem to have tried to install oem-config-gtk, although I see the log for apt-install running.
<cjwatson> No indication of why.
<jibel> want a run in debug mode ?
<cjwatson> Wouldn't hurt
<jibel> ack
<cjwatson> Not sure whether it will tell me anything
<FourDollars> cjwatson: The output of `sh -x /lib/partman/lib/recipes.sh` is '+ unnamed=0'
<cjwatson> That's no use at all.
<cjwatson> You didn't do what I asked
<cjwatson> I don't want the output of running that with 'sh -x'.  That file is sourced by lots of bits of the installer.  You can't run it outside the installer.
<cjwatson> When I said "Just run it interactively", I meant boot the CD interactively and run the installer by typing 'ubiquity'.
<FourDollars> Sorry.
<jibel> debug log attached.
<cjwatson> jibel: could I have the syslog from the debug run too?
<jibel> cjwatson, from alternate i386 http://paste.ubuntu.com/935260/ all these kde packages looks weird
<jibel> sure, I'll attach it
<cjwatson> Not sure that signifies much.
<cjwatson> Though I'll see if I can track down why.
<cjwatson> It shouldn't have stopped it from even trying.
<jibel> syslog attached
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm happy to have a look at that one if you're busy with something else
<cjwatson> Which one?
<stgraber> cjwatson: oem
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 984736
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984736 in ubiquity "oem-config not installed after initial installation in OEM mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984736
<cjwatson> If you could, yes please
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, actually I think I figured it out already, it's bad timing between livefs and cd build
<stgraber> cjwatson: /pool contains oem-config 2.10.13 but the livefs contains ubiquity 2.10.12
<cjwatson> That would indeed make sense
<stgraber> cjwatson: can you maybe start a rebuild to confirm?
<stgraber> I guess we want to test the new ubiquity anyway, so a rebuild would give us that
<cjwatson> sure, running
<cjwatson> oem-config-gtk pulling in a pile of KDE bits is odd; 'apt-get install oem-config-gtk' in a minimal chroot reproduces it, but 'apt-get install oem-config-gtk ubiquity-frontend-gtk' doesn't
<cjwatson> I blame apt, but maybe there's some way to work around it
<cjwatson> Hmm.  The right workaround is probably to restructure the packaging, which I'm not doing now.  Maybe tweak the apt-get command we're using, then.
<stgraber> yeah, I noticed that a few time and I think that was also the source of the problem ogra_, infinity had with the ac100 image pulling kde
<stgraber> I usually test ubiquity locally by installing and running it in a container, having to install with "ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk" to avoid pulling half of kde with it
 * ogra_ doesnt actually know what the source of that prob was ... its one of these things i discovered and before i could look infinity said "or that was my fault, fixed already!"
<ogra_> (which it indeed was)
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5383 trunk/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Install ubiquity-frontend-$frontend along with oem-config-$frontend to
<CIA-32> ubiquity: improve dependency resolution; with the packaging the way it is at the
<CIA-32> ubiquity: moment, apt may sometimes select ubiquity-frontend-kde to resolve
<CIA-32> ubiquity: ubiquity's dependency on a frontend before realising that oem-config-gtk
<CIA-32> ubiquity: already depends on ubiquity-frontend-gtk.
<cjwatson> stgraber: well, for ubiquity, you can just install ubiquity-frontend-gtk directly
<cjwatson> now, why on earth didn't my panel workaround wowrk
<cjwatson> *work
<cjwatson> oh, because ubiquity 2.10.13 isn't actually on the images yet
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, jibel noticed the same I see
<cjwatson> FourDollars: any luck with that?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: No. :(
<cjwatson> FourDollars: setup problems?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I am still thinking of how to insert `set -x` to collect the information for you.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Boot the CD into a live session.  Edit the file with a normal editor, as root.  Save and exit the editor.  Run 'ubiquity'.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: With my custmized CD, there is no live session mode. :(
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> Well, then, break=bottom, then:
<cjwatson> sed -i '1s/^/set -x; /' /root/lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<FourDollars> maybe executing `sed -i '2 a\set -x\n' /root/lib/partman/lib/recipes.sh` works.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: haha
<cjwatson> It'll work on the first line, since that file has no #! line
<FourDollars> Cool~ :D
<cjwatson> well, thinking about it, you probably want it after . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule
<cjwatson> so  sed -i '3s/^$/set -x/' /root/lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<cjwatson> or your version with the right line breaks inserted, but a and i do tend to be a bit of a pain to get right
<jibel> the slideshow has been removed from end user config in oem mode or is it a bug ?
<cjwatson> Could be the same problem as earlier; try with today's refreshed images once they finish building
<cjwatson> It's not been intentionally removed as far as I know
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Here it is. https://pastebin.canonical.com/64462/ :)
<FourDollars> cjwatson: /var/log/syslog
<FourDollars> rsyslogd drops messages. :(
<cjwatson> grr
<cjwatson> in that case:
<cjwatson> sed -i '3s,^$,set -x; exec 2>>/tmp/partman.shx,' /root/lib/partman/lib/base.sh
<cjwatson> which should send it all to /tmp/partman.shx
<FourDollars> Thx
<cjwatson> sigh, livefs build failure due to langpacks
 * cjwatson spots an entirely unrelated display bug in FourDollars' logs
<cjwatson> Apr 18 09:33:02 ubuntu ubiquity: /lib/partman/update.d/58default_visuals: 33: printf: Illegal option -æ
<FourDollars> Which log?
 * FourDollars seems to see this message before.
<cjwatson> https://pastebin.canonical.com/64459/
<FourDollars> cjwatson: ubiquity keeps busy for a long long time.
<FourDollars> :(
<CIA-32> partman-base: cjwatson * r1364 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog update.d/default_visuals visual.d/type):
<CIA-32> partman-base: Be more careful about printing translated visuals, in case a translation
<CIA-32> partman-base: starts with "-" (which the zh_TW translation of "FREE SPACE" does).
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Doing anything at all?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: yup
<FourDollars> It seems too many log.
<FourDollars> /tmp/partman.shx grows to 40M .
<CIA-32> partman-base: cjwatson * r1365 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 153ubuntu4
<cjwatson> Great, lots of data :)
<FourDollars> 45 M
<cjwatson> feel free to bzip2 it or whatever
<FourDollars> 47M
 * FourDollars is wondering when it will stop
<FourDollars> 56M...
<cjwatson> If it runs out of memory we can try again with something more limited, but to start with I'd like to see everything if possible
<FourDollars> Fortunately, it has 8GB memory in this machine. :)
<FourDollars> Err... it seems to take a long long time to complete or fail.
<FourDollars> I will put /tmp/partman.shx in some where about 14 hours later
 * FourDollars needs to leave for his dinner.
<cjwatson> thanks
<infinity> cjwatson: I've never understood why link_in_boot isn't the default for all arches.  For the ones where it doesn't matter, it's tidy, and for the ones where /boot is special, well, it's special.
<cjwatson> I remember thinking that in like breezy and intending to change it at some point.
<cjwatson> But I only ever seem to think about it just before a release.
<infinity> Heh.
<gema> cjwatson: a user added logs to bug 934614, the entent of the problem seems to be bigger than we initially thought
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 934614 in grub2 "reinstall of precise breaks grub with invalid arch independent ELF magic" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934614
 * cjwatson drowns :-/
<gema> cjwatson: there are some people in PS that have also hit the prboelm
<gema> but they are struggling to get their systems booting
<gema> Mr.H was kind enough to attach results for the boot-info-script
<cjwatson> well, really?  that log shows all kinds of boot loaders installed.
<gema> so it doesn't help?
<cjwatson> That log seems to support my previous analysis, actually.
<gema> ok
<cjwatson> you can see "Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda" at the top - that's a BIOS version, but then there's also /efi/boot/bootx64.efi on /dev/sdb1
<cjwatson> (well, no, the latter is the USB stick, sorry)
<cjwatson> Actually it's not even clear that Mr. H's logs have anything to do with this bug.  I've followed up.
<cjwatson> I dunno.  Looks entirely different to me really.
<jibel> to verify bug 745960, I do a default alternate installation with lvm encrypted on a Mac and check the system reboots, is it all or anything else to check ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745960 in grub2 "Cannot boot GRUB on Intel Mac after installing to LVM" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745960
<jibel> reboots meaning: ubuntu boots and any existing version of osx boots too
<cjwatson> jibel: sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> using the amd64+mac image
<jibel> indeed
<pmatulis> does anyone have experience installing PPA-based packages with pxe/preseed?
<brendand> pmatulis, yes
<pmatulis> brendand: feel like sharing?
<pmatulis> :)
<brendand> pmatulis, what have you tried?
<brendand> pmatulis, you know about late_command?
<pmatulis> brendand: yes, i thought there may be a better way than late_command.  i heard that apt-setup might work.  i havne't started on it yet
<stgraber> cjwatson: shouldn't finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb install oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu? or am I missing something?
<stgraber> cjwatson: bug 984883
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984883 in ubiquity "Ubuntu Precise alternate OEM: No slideshow during end user setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984883
<stgraber> (rdepends for oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu is empty and I can't figure out what would install it if not finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb on alternate)
<stgraber> with ubiquity ubi-usersetup does the apt-install call for frontend-gtk + slideshow
<cjwatson> stgraber: Yes, I think it should.  Compare r4510
<cjwatson> pmatulis: apt-setup/local0/repository etc. - see the installation guide
<cjwatson> pmatulis: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-apt
<pmatulis> cjwatson: thank you
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5384 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb): Also install oem-config-slideshow-ubuntu when doing an OEM install in d-i
<stgraber> jibel_: can you confirm that ^ isn't new? I see no indication that this is a recent breakage.
<cjwatson> been a problem since the slideshow was introduced AFAIK
<cjwatson> i.e. natty
<jibel> stgraber, it is new, previously I had bug 961046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961046 in ubiquity "oem-config: Content of the slideshow shifted to the bottom right" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961046
<jibel> well, that was a desktop image, not alternate
<cjwatson> jibel: the missing slideshow is alternate-specific
<jibel> and I missed it since natty :(
<jibel> now I'm depressed
<stgraber> well, apparently so did our users ;)
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r259 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-32> user-setup: user-setup-apply: After zeroing to-be-encrypted swap devices, attempt to
<CIA-32> user-setup: format and enable the encrypted device.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5385 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Don't default to installing GRUB to a removable device with /cdrom
<CIA-32> ubiquity: mounted from it, even if /cdrom's filesystem isn't iso9660
<CIA-32> ubiquity: (LP: #984989).
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r260 ubuntu/debian/changelog: bug ref
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r261 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu2
 * cjwatson returns to the encrypted home problem, this time fuelled by champagne
<cjwatson> 'cos that'll help
<antarus> oh dear
<infinity> Hah.
 * cjwatson considers http://paste.ubuntu.com/936126/ plus http://paste.ubuntu.com/936127/
<cjwatson> or something like that
<stgraber> cjwatson: you import but don't use subprocess in the python part, the shell part looks good (didn't spend much more than 30s on it though), assuming /etc/crypttab in the livefs is correct (I'd have thought /target/etc/crypttab would be what we want but I never really looked at ecryptfs in ubiquity)
<cjwatson> oh yeah, I can ditch the import.  no, deliberately using /etc/crypttab in the live filesystem here because the target is mid-copy
<stgraber> nevermind, I looked at the patch out of order ;)
<stgraber> yeah, /etc/crypttab makes sense now
<cjwatson> might need to make sure /etc/fstab is right when calling ecryptfs-setup-swap though
<cjwatson> it'll need to match the target system temporarily
<cjwatson> horrible, but ...
<CIA-32> apt-setup: cjwatson * r232 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generators/01setup): If apt-setup/multiarch is empty, remove /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch.
<CIA-32> apt-setup: cjwatson * r233 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.55ubuntu3
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r262 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-32> user-setup: * user-setup-apply:
<CIA-32> user-setup:  - Fix mkswap/swapon device name.
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r263 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-32> user-setup: If OVERRIDE_ALREADY_ENCRYPTED_SWAP is set in the environment, copy
<CIA-32> user-setup: /etc/crypttab from the installer environment rather than re-creating
<CIA-32> user-setup: and re-zeroing swap (LP: #979350).
<cjwatson> Maybe it's better to just copy /etc/crypttab straight in.  I don't really like copying crypttab and fstab around at wildly different times.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-19
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r264 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Stop copying /etc/crypttab if OVERRIDE_ALREADY_ENCRYPTED_SWAP is set; ubiquity will take care of this.
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r265 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-32> user-setup: Revert the change from 1.42ubuntu2. We'll handle this in ubiquity
<CIA-32> user-setup: instead; in d-i, it seems to be too difficult to get right without the
<CIA-32> user-setup: aid of script libraries from cryptsetup.
<CIA-32> user-setup: cjwatson * r266 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu3
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5386 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: If encrypting the user's home directory, wipe and enable encrypted swap
<CIA-32> ubiquity: before starting the slideshow, because running the slideshow can use up
<CIA-32> ubiquity: a lot of memory so we won't be able to disable swap once that's in
<CIA-32> ubiquity: progress (LP: #979350).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5387 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.55ubuntu3,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: partman-base 153ubuntu4, user-setup 1.42ubuntu3.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5388 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: If /etc/network/interfaces doesn't exist when configuring the network in
<CIA-32> ubiquity: oem-config, write out a skeleton one (LP: #985305).
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5389 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.14
<infinity> cjwatson: Say, short of cargo-culting the LP task generation scripts and reducing them for a minimal use-case, do you have a simple recipe for generating Packages files with task sanity?
<infinity> cjwatson: I assume I just need to grab the overrides and reference them magically in my apt-ftparchive config.
<infinity> Oh, but I'm not using an apt.conf.  So, I'd need to fix that. :P
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I have some new found about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-efi/+bug/972122 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972122 in partman-efi "Ubiquity pops out a warning message from partman-partitioning on UEFI BIOS when there is a EFI system partition existed." [Medium,Fix released]
<FourDollars> cjwatson: For https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-efi/+bug/972122, it does fixed manually partitioning.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: But how about if we provide the preseed.cfg to let it do partitioning automatically.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: It will trigger /bin/autopartition, but the previous case will not.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: If we provide a preseed.cfg to let ubiquity do partitioning automatically on a disk with EFI system partition already existed, that will trigger /bin/autopartition and make installation fail.
<FourDollars> cjwatson: That is what I infer.
<ogra_> cjwatson, is there any reason why d-i doesnt dump its version somewhere into syslog ? its hard to say what version a user used if he used the "current" link on the download page
 * ogra_ doesnt get why the system in Bug #985520  doesnt boot 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985520 in debian-installer "pandaboard ES does not boot after using armhf netinstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985520
<cjwatson> infinity: I think you can grab extra override files out of ubuntu/indices/; I don't have a recipe
<cjwatson> ogra_: the version of d-i itself (i.e. the build system) is often not desperately helpful
<ogra_> well, i would like to know which version the user downloaded
<cjwatson> there are lots of more relevant versions dumped into syslog, normally
<cjwatson> argh I wish FourDollars would just answer the questions I asked
<stgraber> cjwatson: we just got bug 985526 reported on the tracker but without anything useful in the logs that I could find. I'll do a test install with the same media to check
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985526 in ubiquity "exit with error if encryption is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985526
<cjwatson> stgraber: erk
<jibel> I tried to reproduce and didn't get the error.
<jibel> but there is now a long delay between the moment the user clicks on 'continue' in user setup and the moment the slideshow starts
<stgraber> jibel: yeah, that part is expected, it's cjwatson's fix to the OOM problem
<stgraber> jibel: it's basically disabling your current swap, wiping it, encrypting it and re-enabling it before starting the slideshow
<jibel> stgraber, I know, I'm just pointing that there is no feedback, and from a user view it's like if nothing happened when he clicked on continue
<cjwatson> Yes, there is a long delay with no feedback.  I'm afraid you'll have to cope with that.
<cjwatson> There was no safe way that I could see to add progress reporting there.
<cjwatson> Or I can revert the whole thing back such that it fails for lots of people if you'd prefer (but I wouldn't prefer that).
<cjwatson> Also, it was 4am by the time I finished this as it was.  Refinements weren't happening.
<stgraber> it's installing fine here, also booting into ubiquity-dm, also installing in Italian
<cjwatson> hm, so I wonder what went wrong for Fabio
<cjwatson> some weird race?  but why a crash with no error output ...
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> Apr 19 09:50:26 ubuntu ubiquity: cp: cannot stat `/target/etc/fstab'
<cjwatson> Apr 19 09:50:26 ubuntu ubiquity: : No such file or directory
<stgraber> gah, you were faster again, I was just about to copy/paste that one ;)
<stgraber> wondering if it's related to:
<stgraber> Apr 19 09:49:43 ubuntu ubiquity: umount: /mnt/tmpmount: device is busy.
<stgraber> Apr 19 09:49:43 ubuntu ubiquity:         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<stgraber> Apr 19 09:49:43 ubuntu ubiquity:          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<stgraber> Apr 19 09:49:43 ubuntu ubiquity: rmdir: failed to remove `/mnt/tmpmount'
<stgraber> Apr 19 09:49:43 ubuntu ubiquity: : Device or resource busy
<cjwatson> maybe, but I think not, I think there's a race between partman_commit and usersetup
<stgraber> hmm, no, doesn't look like it's. The umount failure is likely on sda3 and he's installing on sdb
<cjwatson> unless that failure caused partman_commit to bail out entirely
 * cjwatson hates clear_partitions
<cjwatson> that's bug 946663
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946663
<cjwatson> stgraber: it could well be that failure
<cjwatson> I can add a workaround
<stgraber> I'm wondering what's keeping a fd open in /mnt/tmpmount... did we ever got someone to run lsof right after that?
<cjwatson> yes, it's too racy to catch
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r929 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-32> partman-target: Exit 0 at the end of finish.d/clear_partitions, so that partman-commit
<CIA-32> partman-target: will carry on even if the final rmdir fails (which is a bug in itself,
<CIA-32> partman-target: but shouldn't blow away the whole install; LP: #985526).
<cjwatson> almost tempted to add a stupid umount/sleep/umount/sleep/... loop hack
<cjwatson> but WTF
<stgraber> didn't we move to "umount -l" at some point?
<stgraber> I remember it being mentioned during the installer sprint at least
<cjwatson> in some places
<cjwatson> we can try it I guess; I'm just uncomfortable with having no idea what the true problem is
<stgraber> I think -l would be best for 12.04 and in 12.10 we probably should make that a umount || lsof -n && umount -l or something
<stgraber> so hopefully we can catch what's keeping an open fd
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r930 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-32> partman-target: Use 'umount -l' in finish.d/clear_partitions, to work around an as yet
<CIA-32> partman-target: unidentified race that keeps the filesystem busy (LP: #946663).
 * ogra_ votes for -l too ... better than a loop
<ogra_> but also a hardcoded lsof call that dumps into the log ;)
<CIA-32> partman-target: cjwatson * r931 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 77ubuntu2
<cjwatson> gema: bug 985491 analysed, but do you think we can encourage more productive behaviour from translation QA here?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985491 in ubiquity "No locale-dependent substitution of ${TIME}; install_progress_text has no translation support" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985491
<gema> cjwatson: victor started in our team this week, kate insisted that she wanted chinese testing as soon as possible, sorry about the bug not being split into different issues
<gema> cjwatson: right now, for precise, what do you want me to do, do you want me to ask him to split it?
<gema> cjwatson: reading your bug, I will help him split it
<gema> your comment, I mean
<cjwatson> yep, the installer bugs at least aren't RC anyway
<cjwatson> that's no problem, I just want to instil good practices early for new starters as it'll save time later :)
<cjwatson> we have too many grab-bag "translation issues" bugs that never get closed because they're multiple problems
<gema> cjwatson: ack
 * cjwatson tries to reproduce bug 985368
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985368 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in on_link_clicked(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985368
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5390 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Fix crash when attempting to update the installer and a language isn't
<CIA-32> ubiquity: selected for some reason (LP: #985368).
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm really not too happy about my last gsettings change (running in dbus-launch), we end up with ~10-15 dbus-daemon + dbus-launch running at the end of the install
<stgraber> each of them with their own dconf-writer running, even though that "works" (AFAICT), I feel like I need to clean that up a little
<cjwatson> where was that change?
<stgraber> I think the root of the gsettings issue is that dconf-writer doesn't get killed properly and so doesn't dump its changes to disk, instead I think we should try to spawn it from ubiquity-dm (maybe inside a dbus-launch call if that's what it needs) and kill that when ubiquity-dm exits
<stgraber> cjwatson: r5356 in ubiquity/gsettings.py
<stgraber> essentially a workaround for bug 960096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 960096 in libxklavier "Live session started with wrong layout" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960096
<cjwatson> do you think it's RC?  I agree it's not particularly elegant, but ...
<cjwatson> maybe a branch staged for Q
<stgraber> yeah, I haven't seen any report of it blowing up, though I can't see how 10 dconf-writer running and writing to the same binary DB could be a good thing
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5391 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-target 77ubuntu2.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5392 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.15
<stgraber> right, change done, tested and merge proposal sent. Now to look at something else.
<gema> cjwatson: continuing the saga of chinese translation problems: bug 985524, bug 985598, bug 985605, bug 985614 and bug 985616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985524 in debian-installer "Wrong translation during the installation process of Ubuntu 12.04 precise-alternate-amd64.iso with choosing Simple Chinese as the installation language" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985598 in debian-installer "the Chinese font size seems not the same" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985598
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985605 in debian-installer "The keyboard config page should be translated into Chinese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985614 in debian-installer "Something wrong in the keyboard layout selection page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985614
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985616 in debian-installer "sometimes, there is no color at the lower right corner of the screen during the installation process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985616
<gema> cjwatson: hope that is more manageable
<cjwatson> it's certainly better as multiple bugs, yes, thanks
<gema> np
<cjwatson> Although somebody should tell Victor that not everyone speaks Chinese and thus if he's going to say that a translation is wrong he also needs to say what the correct translation would be :-)
<gema> haha, good point
<gema> cjwatson: I was wondering myself how are you guys going to search for text that is in a picture, not having a chinese keyboard
<cjwatson> with difficulty ...
<gema> I will ask him to type the wrong and the right translation clearly, so that it makes it easier
<cjwatson> well, if he's going to be contributing correct translations, Launchpad Translations is better at that than bugs ...
<cjwatson> if I'm lucky I can recognise it from context
<gema> yes, the problem is that we are raising these for precise
<gema> so kate needs to have visibility of what's going on
<cjwatson> nothing I've seen yet is RC for precise, honestly
<gema> no, still half an hour for my meeting with her
<gema> it's her call
<gema> he asked for the testing
<cjwatson> if we were going to be doing a serious translation push for Chinese, it should have been weeks ago
<gema> she
<gema> agreed
<cjwatson> right, I think she wants testing of the Chinese images, but more like "does it actually work at all sanely"
<gema> that, and many other things
<cjwatson> I wasn't aware she was after 100% translation
<cjwatson> (say)
<gema> me neither, until yesterday when she was pushing for this, so I give her the bugs and she can decide, not my call
<gema> maybe she thinks some are more visible and hence worth fixing than others
<stgraber> I've done quite a few Chinese installs recently (it's one of the usual tests for Edubuntu) and quite a few d-i dialogs aren't fully translated, same for the post-install experience
<gema> we'll be better positioned for Q, with victor in the team, we didn't have anyone that could read chinese before
<stgraber> but nothing that needed a bug there as it was just missing translations that the translators need to work on
<gema> nothing that you could read, stgraber , I am guessing
<gema> if something is wrongly translated, depending on what it actually says, it may need fixing
<stgraber> a weird one though is the d-i dialog telling you that your current language isn't fully translated was entirely in english ;)
<gema> haha
<gema> at least they can guess from that message the meaning x)
<stgraber> gema: right, I'm only interested in things that can't be translated and that's what I'm after in these test installs. I don't care about the translation being wrong as I can't do anything about it anyway
<gema> stgraber: ack
<gema> stgraber: that's where we'll try to help
<stgraber> last I checked I didn't even have the required LP rights to fix a french translation
<cjwatson> I do, but I can only do so when it's utterly blatant and trivial to fix
<cjwatson> I'm certainly not getting into correcting wording in 60 languages
<gema> cjwatson: what language do you translate?
<cjwatson> none
<gema> ah, ok
<cjwatson> I'm only fluent in English although I read several other languages
<cjwatson> (with varying degrees of difficulty)
<gema> ok
<cjwatson> but in some cases it's clear that a translation is wrong regardless of that
<gema> yep
<stgraber> so it sounds like what we need for Chinese is a native speaker who's good at translation to go through the whole desktop and update the translations on LP, but too late for 12.04 as we need new langpacks + installer uploads, so would have to wait for .1
<cjwatson> for instance when there are HTML tags embedded in the translated string and somebody translated the tag names
<gema> cjwatson: that's a good one
<gema> I think we should ask for duolingo's help for spanish and german
<CIA-32> console-setup: cjwatson * r434 ubuntu/debian/ (42 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-32> console-setup: Update Ubuntu-specific translations from Launchpad (fixes most of LP
<CIA-32> console-setup: #985605).
<cjwatson> In most cases for the installer, the most productive way to do this is to translate d-i upstrea
<cjwatson> m
<cjwatson> The exceptions are strings that are ubiquity-specific and a handful of other Ubuntu-specific strings
<cjwatson> there are reasonably stock instructions in the translator bits of the wiki somewhere nowadays, I think
<gema> stgraber: how do we know someone is good at translating chinese?
<gema> stgraber: I mean I trust victor knows chinese, but being good at translating takes more than just being native in the language
<stgraber> gema: one thing would be to have him join the Chinese translator mailing-list, read the team guidelines (if they have some), ... translation teams are usually good at peer review
<gema> stgraber: I will ask skaet how she wants to proceed
<gema> stgraber: ack
<stgraber> gema: in an ideal world, he should only report bugs against d-i/ubiquity/anything when the translation is present in LP but not visible in the UI. For the other cases, it'd be easier to just contribute new translations.
<cjwatson> +1
<cjwatson> we do *not* want to be forced into the role of arbitrating between disagreeing translators ...
<cjwatson> that's the role of a translation team
<stgraber> gema: I'm fine with these few extra bugs for now, but if we start getting similar bugs for every language and software in Ubuntu, we won't be able to manage the load
<cjwatson> stgraber: ... or when text is visible in the UI but not available for translation in LP
<gema> ok, maybe victor, jibel and myself should all be part of a translator team for chinese, french and spanish and fix things there
<gema> going forward
<stgraber> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> or when it isn't possible to construct a correct translation due to a software defect
<cjwatson> gema: if you're interested in complete translations for those languages, yes, you should
<gema> I am going to add that as a topic to discuss at UDS
<cjwatson> talk to dpm; he can give you pointers
<gema> ok
<cjwatson> hm, there's something wrong with my translation update scripts
<cjwatson> that console-setup translation should actually be complete ...
<cjwatson> ah, that's better, they work better with the right options
<CIA-32> console-setup: cjwatson * r435 ubuntu/debian/ (37 files in 2 dirs): invoke my translation update script with the right options, fixing LP: #985605 properly
<jibel> gema, there are people whose interest is translation, it is not mine. And given my skills in non-english languages, I am not sure it is a good idea that I contribute to translations :)
<jibel> s/non-english/non-french/
<antarus> your english looks fine so far ;p
<antarus> I wonder if there are any ubuntu developers in Munich...
<ogra_> we used to have a map on planet.ubuntu.com where you could look .... but that seems to have vanished
<antarus> oh man
<antarus> I wonder if we could get a corp blog on planet
 * antarus fears the paperwork involved
<gema> sorry, I broke my irssi
<gema> some days I wish I didn't break everything I touch
<stgraber> aren't you paid to break everything you touch?
<gema> stgraber: yes, but I need at least a working browser to report the problems ;)
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1679 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> debian-installer: Add all characters in /usr/share/console-setup-mini/kbdnames.gz to the
<CIA-32> debian-installer: reduced font (LP: #985614).
<antarus> gema: launchpad has a commandline api ;p
<gema> antarus: that's a new one, I will  look into that
<gema> antarus: but I also break launchpad from time to time
<antarus> don't get me wrong, I haven't used it
<antarus> it has too many dependencies that I have to check in :/
<gema> and my car's radio breaks too easily too
<gema> need to figure out how to raise bugs with VW
<cjwatson> gema: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<cjwatson> absolutely invaluable, well worth learning
<stgraber> +1
<didrocks> hey
<mpt> hi didrocks
<mpt> So, about OneConf
<mpt> This would just restore installed software, not (a) config files or (b) home folder, right?
<didrocks> right, just installed software
<didrocks> I see two use case: cloning an install with the same package set
<didrocks> or reinstalling, and so "taking over" the old computer identifier
<gema> cjwatson: added to my todo
<mpt> didrocks, so the precondition is that you've chosen "Sync Between Computers" on the old computer?
<mpt> and that the sync has finished
<didrocks> mpt: indeed, otherwise, you have no set available
<mpt> ok
<didrocks> mpt: otherwise, it will just be a "subscribe" thing. Not sure we want that
<mpt> didrocks, ok, so a first draft of the intro text in the installer: "If you've synced a computer before in Ubuntu Software Center, you can reinstall the same software on this one that you had on that one."
<didrocks> mpt: sounds to confirm the intend. Not sure if the "this one… that one" is heavy in english (it is in French), but otherwise sounds good
<mpt> yes, needs polishin
<mpt> g
<didrocks> mpt: I think there should be a checkbox as well for "this computer replace the selected one" (in proper english ;))
<mpt> didrocks, ah, so you don't have the old one hanging around in the list
<didrocks> as it's overwriting, meaning it's the same installation or that we will never use the old one
<didrocks> right
<mpt> ok
<didrocks> the most difficult part IMHO is the credential one
<didrocks> not sure we want the ubuntu sso dialog to popup on top of ubiquity
<cjwatson> in general installing a load of extra software in the context of the installer is going to create a bunch of bugs; we should consider reliability
<cjwatson> perhaps stage things for installation after the first reboot or something
<mpt> didrocks, ideally we'd embed it
<didrocks> cjwatson: oh really? passing the list for additional installation to ubiquity is leading to issue?
<mpt> but if we have to stage it for after first restart, then we'd either need to store the token somewhere, or ask for sign-in after the restart
<stgraber> didrocks: we had a few problems with the upgrade method that's using apt-clone and does roughly the same thing (install a whole bunch of packages). If one of them fails to install, ubiquity tends to fail
<didrocks> mpt: indeed or copying the token in the target
<didrocks> stgraber: ah…
<didrocks> yeah, that can an issue then
<cjwatson> didrocks: we have too many bugs already about things like language-pack installation, apt-clone handling for the quasi-upgrade case, all sorts of stuff like that
<cjwatson> the root problem really is that if the installation fails you tend to be stuffed and have to start again
<stgraber> didrocks: it mostly happens at release time when the mirrors are overloaded
<didrocks> hum, marking things to install isn't making things better than just starting software-center
<cjwatson> workaroundable sometimes with "try again" type dialogs, but for this kind of complex thing it feels that pushing to post-install would be a lot less risky
<stgraber> Ideally we could have ubiquity do the installs, have a try-again option if it fails and if that doesn't help, queue all the installs (langpacks, drivers, packages from oneconf, ...) for post-install
<didrocks> mpt: I'm really unsure about what to do with those infos then
<cjwatson> but then what if the install of those packages fails half-way through or something
<stgraber> and then have a generic thing (update-manager or similar) pick that up and process any remaining install post-install
<cjwatson> or a postinst fails and leaves the system in a busted state
<cjwatson> all it would take would be one broken package in software-center
<cjwatson> now admittedly this is a set of problems we have already, but sort of hidden off in a corner
<stgraber> cjwatson: though there wouldn't be much risk running that post-install code at the end of ubiquity when we know the system is already bootable, right?
<mpt> didrocks, ah, but if we delay asking for sign-in until the restart, then we'd have to delay asking for which computer you want to sync from until after the restart too ... otherwise we wouldn't have the list of computers to choose from.
<didrocks> yeah, we shouldn't make it first
<didrocks> mpt: the sign-in can be in ubiquity, then, we copy the credentials to the targeted system
<stgraber> (as in, wouldn't be worse than running it form the user session after the first boot, result should be identical)
<didrocks> s/first/worse
<cjwatson> stgraber: maybe, yeah
<cjwatson> I do hope this means the desktop team is going to work on the installer ;-)
<didrocks> what you mean by "post-install" is the same that all the scripts we executes at the end,
<didrocks> cjwatson: on that part, we can help some volonteers that will do the oneconf integration as their school project :)
<mpt> A school project mucking around with an OS installer, what could possibly go wrong
 * mpt ducks
<didrocks> mpt: well, when I touched ubiquity for UNE and the post-intaller, I think the portion of code was definied enough to not screw everything. As most of the work is done by the oneconf backend which is already a separate process over dbus, the work done ubiquity side should be really small
<cjwatson> gema: did you have that meeting with skaet?
<mpt> cjwatson, the main objective is presenting the "reinstall this set of software" option at the same point as the other installation options, otherwise it's a lot less obvious. Where the rest of the process happens matters less.
<cjwatson> mpt: *nod*
<gema> cjwatson: yes, she want's someone else to fix the problems
<gema> cjwatson: she's on the case
<cjwatson> didrocks: of course that kind of arrangement can take a bit of fiddling to make work given that the installer is in a different root filesystem from where the backend would want to live
<didrocks> cjwatson: indeed, especially in computing the diff
<mpt> hm hm hm
<mpt> didrocks, so will it be practical to calculate the amount of disk space required by the packages in the selected sync profile?
<didrocks> mpt: hum, interesting, I should poke mvo about it, but yeah, should be possible
<didrocks> mpt: also, that would mean that we install the application diff, right? (all packages manually installed) and removed what wasn't in the previous package set?
<didrocks> (like if the previous package set had banshee, it will now remove rhythmbox and install banshee)
<mpt> didrocks, I don't mind which way it's done. The reason I asked was so that (for example) we don't offer people the option to install Ubuntu alongside Windows, if the amount of software they had installed on Ubuntu means there isn't enough disk space to do that.
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, makes sense, I'll ensure we will get that in
<didrocks> (and good thinking!)
<mpt> didrocks, what does OneConf know about each synced computer, other than (1) its hostname, (2) what software is installed, and (3) when it was last synced?
<didrocks> mpt: the logo of it (meaning, a preview of their wallpaper in the "computer icon") but it's not uploaded yet to apps.ubuntu.com because of duplication concerns.
<didrocks> mpt: on the (2), we have the full list of installed packages, knowing if it's marked as being "auto" installed or "manually" installed
<didrocks> and that's about it, do you think it should know more,
<mpt> didrocks, ooh, if we know its hostname, and you choose "[/] This computer will replace the selected one", we should default to the same hostname
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> yeah, that will be pretty neat :)
<didrocks> (if we need to know more in the future, adding fields is really trivial)
<didrocks> without any API break
<mpt> meeting, bbl
<CIA-32> console-setup: cjwatson * r436 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu5
<runeks> i'm trying to create a custom Ubuntu Precise live cd (with GTK3 compiled with Wayland support). for this I need to put a file in the .config folder that is in the home directory. how do I do this? I tried putting the file in /etc/xdg (because it seems to contain files that end up in ~/.config) but that didn't work.
<stgraber> runeks: hmm, I'm a bit surprised you actually have to create something in .config that's not configurable system-wide. But #ubuntu-desktop would probably be better for that. If you want to have a file show up for every new accounts created on the system, use /etc/skel
<runeks> stgraber: i've actually edited the .bashrc file in /etc/skel. but this ends up in the home folder. how do I make it end up in the .config folder under the home folder? simply make a .config folder in /etc/skel and put the file in there?
<stgraber> runeks: yes
<runeks> cool. will try that. thanks!
<runeks> works like a charm. thanks stgraber!
<stgraber> np
<CIA-32> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1680 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu135
<stgraber> bug 985919 is pretty weird... quickly checking if I can reproduce
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985919 in ubiquity "ubi-partman crash when network is disable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985919
<stgraber> right, can't reproduce with Ubuntu so probably something racy or really Lubuntu specific, will see if Julien can reproduce it reliably
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-20
<FourDollars> Where is the log of #ubuntu-installer ? I want to find some information from it.
<FourDollars> Not mind. I found it at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com :)
<ramsrambo> Need help installing Ubuntu 12 beta 2
<_tasslehoff_> Is it possible to choose the type of partition table created in the alternate installer?
<stgraber> jibel: anything interesting in today's testing?
<jibel> stgraber, no, I tried to reproduce a m-a crasher when 2 OS are already installed without success
<stgraber> k. I just finished catching up on the installer bugmail and couldn't find anything critical in there either. Will do some ISO testing then :)
<jibel> found a bug report about a failed install due to not enough memory (600MB in a VM on amd64) we should consider updating the documentation and memory requirements
<stgraber> that was Lubuntu though
<jibel> stgraber, you commented on it btw
<stgraber> I successfully installed Ubuntu and Edubuntu on 512MB yesterday
<jibel> stgraber, from a live session ?
<stgraber> yeah
<jibel> amm64 ?
<jibel> *amd64
<stgraber> good question, might have been i386, will do another test on Ubuntu amd64 with 512
<jibel> stgraber, I don't think that's worth it. does it make sense to install 64bit with so little memory ?
<stgraber> not really, no
<jibel> my opinion is that it is a documentation issue now.
<infinity> We've already confirmed a few times this week that amd64+512MB is a losing scenario.
<infinity> Updating the docs seems smarter.
<mpt> cm-t, I will finish writing up the specification today. But the first step is to add a button to the bottom of the initial screen <https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY#_Welcome_>, "Reinstall From Sync…". This would take you to a new "Reinstall from sync" page in the installer, which would contain a sign-in form.
<mpt> Once you'd signed in, the installer would go and fetch the list of computers synced to that account, and present them for you to choose one.
<mpt> Does that make sense so far?
<cm-t> yes it does
<cm-t> I am looking at the docs, if I understand well, it will be at the 3.8
<mpt> Oh yes, I hadn't noticed that section was there :-)
<mpt> I think I'll move that between the "Welcome" and "Preparing to install Ubuntu" sections
<mpt> because once you have finished the selection, it will come back to that "Preparing to install Ubuntu" screen
<cm-t> I see
<Blackyugin> That's look good, thanks
<cjwatson> _tasslehoff_: as of 12.04 you can preseed partman-partitioning/default_label; not before
<cjwatson> infinity: amd64+512MB improved very substantially following the fix for bug 979350; it works if you don't run the installer from a live session
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979350 in user-setup "install with encrypted home failed near the end: OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979350
<stgraber> I actually just got amd64 to install with 512MB using the live session, so I guess it depends exactly what you do in the live session and exactly what you choose in the installer
<infinity> cjwatson: Fair enough.  Probably still saner to recommend 1G on amd64.  The subset of people with amd64 machines and only 512MB can't be large.
<cjwatson> yeah
 * infinity wonders where best to fix preinstalled images having non-standard sources.lists.
<infinity> Well, that wasn't the right question.  The right place is in lb_chroot_archives or whatever in live-build.
<infinity> But maybe something hackish-but-more-reviewable is a better option right now.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5393 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): merge lp:~vorlon/ubiquity/lp.947738
<_tasslehoff_> exit
<CIA-32> apt-setup: cjwatson * r234 ubuntu/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-32> apt-setup: Add extras.ubuntu.com Release files for precise, and remove those for
<CIA-32> apt-setup: oneiric.
<CIA-32> apt-setup: cjwatson * r235 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.55ubuntu4
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5394 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.55ubuntu4,
<CIA-32> ubiquity: console-setup 1.70ubuntu5.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5395 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.10.16
<bdmurray> ev: bug 986246
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986246 in wubi "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock. during Wubi install" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986246
<stgraber> bdmurray: yep, we're aware (see #ubuntu-release)
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'm testing a fix now
<bdmurray> ah, too many channels to check!
<loan> hi everybody
<loan>  can I ask a question?
<loan>  I've received the license of Mathematica
<loan>  and a .sh file, for installation
<loan>  should I execute it?
<cm-t> mpt: just receive all that, thanks you for reactivity :) I will back to work on it sunday
<mpt> ok cm-t, have fun
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-21
<stgraber> just did a bunch of bare metal installs of Edubuntu and I have one specific machine giving me "Illegal instructions" when starting the slideshow
<stgraber> removing the slideshow fixed it
<stgraber> this appears as one of these "int 10" python stacktrace, no sign of the Illegal instruction unless it's started from a shell
<stgraber> that's an old AMD Athlon 1ghz machine
<stgraber> I'll get apport to send a basic report from that machine just so I have a record of it. I strongly suspect a webkit bug or some other weirdness (that machine is over 12 years old)
<ogra_> stgraber, stop using the armhf images on AMD machines :P
<stgraber> ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-22
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm going to bed now but I had a quick look at my bugmail and spotted bug 986806, not sure if it's a regression caused by the recent changes in that area or just an old bug I only heard about now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986806 in ubiquity "swap not activated after choosing 'use whole disk'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986806
<cjwatson> ugh, quite possibly
<cjwatson> too tired to look tonight really and I'm still looking into LP distroseries initialisation - I'll have a look tomorrow
<stgraber> sure, good night
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-15
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: ogra: Raring server installations fail with 'linux-server : Depends: linux-generic (= 3.8.0.17.33) but it is not going to be installed'. Although, it was possible to install this version of the kernel with 20130412.1. But the later versions of d-i fail (again) for the same kernel version.
<psivaa> the d-i failed first with this kernel version on 20130412, came back to installable with 20130412.1 but then started failing with 20130413
<ogra_>  linux 3.8.0-18.28 was uploaded on thursday
<psivaa> ok, the second set of images (20130412.1) were installing 3.8.0.17.33 on Friday though
<cjwatson> jetole: use 'tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks string standard' to avoid the default installation of the standard task
<cjwatson> psivaa: yeah, after leaving to be entirely away from computers from the weekend I realised I'd forgotten to update seeds
<cjwatson> hmm, but my debian-installer change didn't reach raring yet.  I'll have to investigate
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok, thanks. was confused not knowing .17.33 having a short stay in the archive
<cjwatson> psivaa: I think I've now properly fixed the cdimage problem where it was incorrectly building against -proposed
<cjwatson> psivaa: but the right fix is to get the new d-i in, so I'll see about that this morning
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-16
<xnox> cjwatson: ev: are we keeping wubi.exe auto-launcher on the desktop cd?
<cjwatson> We need something to show helpful things when you insert the image on a Windows system
<cjwatson> It would be nice if it didn't offer actual Wubi installation, but that's not its only function ...
 * xnox thought it did stop offering actual wubi install a while ago.... but then again i don't have a windows vm to check =) I could try wine...
 * ogra_ thought so too ... 
<xnox> hmm... launching with wine it offers to install something, not sure if that is wubi or not.
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1169611 might be worth a look
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169611 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "13.04 installation has damaged my luks partition" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169611
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-17
<xnox> bdmurray: i guess there is a backlog of installer bugs you pinged me about as well =)
<bdmurray> I thought about bug 1164783 some more and think it is less important
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1164783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "during manual partitioning, the size is off-by-one, this causes unexpected resizing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164783
<xnox> bdmurray: i suspect it may be a UI bug, as partman doesn't actually execute to change things by "-1"
<bdmurray> xnox: would choosing try ubuntu and then upgrade fail due to using the swap partition for the live environment?
<bdmurray> I'm getting and error that the creation of swap space in partition 5 failed which makes sense to me due to the above.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-18
<cjwatson> xnox: did you ever get anywhere with bug 1066480?  it's our top bug on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-r-tracking-bug-tasks.html, assigned to you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Installer doesn't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<xnox> cjwatson: nope didn't implement it. Last time we spoke abou it it would be a loop into manual-partitioning -> setup encryption -> activate volumes -> (maybe questions to enter passwords for unlocking) -> back to automatic partitioning screen.
<xnox> which can be interesting for the ubiquity state/cache building. Unless that menu option is brought up, or even auto-activated when running off ubiquity installed d-i.
<cjwatson> could you record a bit more state about that in the bug, then?  I expect we'll have to bump this to S now :-(
<xnox> the other culprit is that there is no support to deactivate ecrypted volumes once activated.
<xnox> and that needs fixing in debian, as far as I can see.
<cjwatson> yeah, that's a long-standing issue - roughly bug 291494, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 291494 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "Partitions selected for encryption cannot be erased anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291494
<xnox> yes.
<cjwatson> should be noted in the bug so that nobody tries to implement it without realising that :)
<cjwatson> and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=381892
<ubot2> Debian bug 381892 in partman-crypto "Should allow de-allocation of encrypted volumes" [Normal,Open]
 * cjwatson links
<xnox> cjwatson: similarly I'd like dm-raid activation, deactivate if the activated drives don't actually have any partitions setup and thus making it impossible to do any installation (one gets dropped into manual partitioning, where nothing is possible to do)
 * cjwatson applies a bodge for bug 1097113
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097113 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "skip timezone selection" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097113
<cjwatson> xnox: are you intending to fix any of the other ubiquity bugs listed on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-r-tracking-bug-tasks.html before release?
<xnox> cjwatson: ideally bug 1080701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was wondering about that.  Is there a VM reproducer?
<xnox> cjwatson: not yet.
<cjwatson> So sounds like I should upload what I have, once the new localechooser is approved
<xnox> cjwatson: my plan is to follow one reproducer which is bare metal windows install & ubuntu reinstall on top.
<cjwatson> If you can manage to get a reproducer which can be transferred to me in finite time then I'd be happy to have a go ...
<xnox> cjwatson: the hang, will most likely be a fix in partman-auto =/ as that's were it is reported to hang.
<cjwatson> Two sets of eyeballs probably better than one for this bug
<xnox> ack. thanks.
<cjwatson> (Have investigated such things before, I know they're nasty)
<xnox> ev: lp:wubi is fully fixed up for raring and works correctly. Not sure if anything needs doing to make it "releasy" (update URLs to final?!)
<ev> xnox: the urls in the ini file need to be updated to their final location, we need to build it after that and get IS to sign it
<ev> but that task is when we have the final images to hand
<xnox> ev: lp:~ubuntu-installer/wubi/precise is fixed up for 12.04.2 like images. Testing it at the moment, but it should be ready as well. But that one says "12.04.1 in the title" yet downloads "12.04.2" disk images.
<xnox> ev: Ok, I see.
<ev> okay
<xnox> ev: it would be nice to submit precise-re-release for signing at the same time?!
<ev> yes
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> ev: yeap, precise works fine as well now.
<ev> woo
<xnox> green light to fix up version strings and release wubi for 12.04 and 13.04 =)
<cjwatson> there are multiple levels of fallback for the image locations, so it should be possible to have the final location there before having final images in hand
<cjwatson> it falls back from release to daily build IIRC
 * xnox thinks that's commented out at the moment. But yeah I also thought that wubi can be released ahead of time..... and just test it against final images (possibly with unsigned wubi.exe)
<cjwatson> it needs to have the fallback otherwise it's impossible to test it before release
 * xnox goes to look.
<xnox> cjwatson: it has beta commented out. But at the moment it looks like it is set to "metalink=final-url \n metalink2=daily-url"
<cjwatson> not worried about beta, it's the release -> daily build fallback that's important
<cjwatson> that sounds fine
<xnox> Right, so ev release raring/precise for signing and publishing whenever there is time =)
 * xnox goes back to the ubiquity hangs bug then.
<ev> on it
<ev> xnox: raring is in place
<ev> balls. I got rid of my precise chroot
<ev> this may take a while :)
<xnox> Oh =) also not sure how to trick precise to claim it's 12.04.2 on the first screen.
<ev> xnox: ps. there's a massive storm coming your way
<ev> it just swept through London
<xnox> ev: =D well the clouds went dark right about when you said that.
<ev> haha!
<cjwatson> ... and the storm gets here
<cjwatson> damnit, it was blue skies earlier
<xnox> first thunder here.
<ev> xnox: wubi for precise is in place
<xnox> "partman_server itself is blocked in open("/var/lib/partman/outfifo") for reading but it does not look like somebody has written anything there."
<xnox> "By feeding some "OK" strings to outfifo, stopfifo and infifo I seem to be able to resynchronize the scripts with partman and the proper page appears in the installer. "
<xnox> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701/comments/88 hints that partman is somehow tripping on activated and mounted swap _file_ when no other partitions are mounted.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed]
 * xnox didn't know that we mount swap _files_ at all
<kentb> xnox: I might have an easier way to reproduce that bug...for me it seemed to occur when installing the server variant on a system that previously had an LVM setup on it. The installer would get 'stuck' right at the beginning of the partitioning phase.  I had to wipe out the disks beforehand to keep it from happening.  I don't know if that'll help simplify
<kentb> things for you, but, I can certainly give it a go in the server lab tomorrow @ Dell.
<xnox> kentb: let me try that quickly.
<xnox> kentb: i wonder which dell lab you are at, as i'm waiting for something else to be tested...
<kentb> xnox: austin, tx
<xnox> kentb: no dice. a reproducer would be really nice....
<kentb> xnox: ok. I'll find a machine with a partitioning scheme that reproduces and send the info your way.
<xnox> kentb: yeah that would be nice. it seems like a few GPT windwos7 machines with recovery partitions and installed as dual-boot ubuntu trigger it.
 * xnox daubts we ship such machines anywhere though =)
 * kentb is thankful we don't (at least from dell) :)
<GrueMaster> xnox: I've seen where the live image will mount swap on local HD if it is visible.  Not sure if this helps.  I'm using 12.04 here atm.
<xnox> GrueMaster: yeah, I see that too, but it doesn't cause installer hang for me.
<xnox> funny how one needs to trigger the bug, instead of avoiding it to really fix the problem....
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-19
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5721076/ is seen with the default raring server installations today.
<xnox> psivaa: is that on all server jobs?!
 * xnox ponders how to subscribe to failures on those.
<psivaa> xnox: both i386 and amd64
<cjwatson> hmmmm
<psivaa> xnox: public jenkins is taking too long to load, but we have not set up email notifications for the smoke tests yet, we could do that
<cjwatson> psivaa: new today?
<psivaa> cjwatson: yes this failure is new and only with today's images
<cjwatson> oh, d-i updated without seeds again
<infinity> It sure didn't.
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> maybe just really unlucky timing
<infinity> Unless something's trying to pull d-i from proposed.
 * cjwatson grabs the image to look in more detail
<infinity> But I did the seed change at more or less the optimal time (sure, there's a window for a publisher cycle there, or so)
<cjwatson> the build is around the time when you *might* have got unlucky, but I'll check
<psivaa> there seems to be a new kernel yesterday 3.8.0-19
<cjwatson> yeah, I know
<cjwatson> I'll look into it
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok thank you
<cjwatson> psivaa: can I have a link to the full log?
<psivaa> cjwatson: i'm trying to load that in the public instance which has not still loaded, ill copy and paste the full log from the private jenkins
<infinity> Maybe if we mangle when cdimage dailies build, we can just disallow migration of d-i/linux during suboptimal windows. :P
<cjwatson> I have lab access, so a private jenkins link would be fine
<infinity> Or maybe my hackish solution to get kernel ABIs completely out of the seeds would solve all of this.
<psivaa> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5721108/
<infinity> I'll have to look at landing that early in S.
<cjwatson> hmm, that's d-i with -18 and -18 is on the images.
<cjwatson> Apr 19 08:19:23 main-menu[1734]: (process:13782): libkmod: kmod_lookup_alias_from_builtin_file:
<cjwatson> Apr 19 08:19:23 main-menu[1734]: (process:13782): could not open builtin file '/lib/modules/3.8.0-18-generic/modules.builtin.bin'
<cjwatson> is that a recent kmod change?
<infinity> I did upload a new kmod, but that seems to be a red herring, no?
 * xnox thought i was fixing builtin file opening.... and it was mostly harmless before?!
<infinity> Apr 19 08:19:23 main-menu[1734]: (process:13782): unknown udeb squashfs-modules
<infinity> Apr 19 08:19:23 main-menu[1734]: (process:13782): FATAL: Module squashfs not found.
<infinity> Those seem to be the more interesting lines.
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, that's package-level of course
<cjwatson> ok, I'll have to actually try the image and see what's going on there
<infinity> Could this just be that the test was run after I NBSed out squashfs-modules-18?
<infinity> Though, I assume that should be on the CD, so nevermind.
<cjwatson> it may well have been, because squashfs-modules sure isn't on the image
<cjwatson> this is odd because various other -modules are
<cjwatson> (which means that the sanity check in debian-cd didn't fire)
<infinity> Seems like a bunch of them aren't on the image.
<cjwatson> aha, and the image build postdated the seed change
<cjwatson> ! Allowing d-i kernel versions: ['3.8.0-19-generic']
<ubot2> cjwatson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjwatson> ! Pruned squashfs-modules-3.8.0-18-generic-di from installer
<ubot2> cjwatson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjwatson> oh shut up ubot2
<infinity> So, just poor timing.
<infinity> Mystery solved.
<cjwatson> but then things like
<cjwatson> * Chose crypto-modules-3.8.0-18-generic-di out of crypto-modules to satisfy netcfg
<cjwatson> and indeed this is probably why:
<cjwatson> ===== Parallel build; waiting for Ubuntu-Server mirror to sync =====
<cjwatson> Fri Apr 19 07:07:54 UTC 2013
<infinity> Right, so all the modules that made it are there because of transient deps, not direct seeds.
<cjwatson> so it was building alongside something else and hence the mirror was a bit staler than it should have been
<cjwatson> cdimage's parallel build support isn't perhaps as absolutely perfect as it should be for this (though it's not clear that it can be)
<cjwatson> So the fix is just to respin the ISO part.  I'll do that now
<infinity> Is there no kernel in the squashfs for server?
<infinity> Ahh, guess not.
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> psivaa: should be better now?
<psivaa> cjwatson: our cron jobs have not yet picked up the new set. Will let you know once they run.
<psivaa> cjwatson: thanks for the quick fix though :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: The desktop media-info files still say Alpha. I know that does not have any user impact, but is there a plan to change it? Or Is it that todays desktop images wont be the RC?
<cjwatson> psivaa: I already changed that earlier today in the code
<cjwatson> those desktop images can't be RC
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
<xnox> ev: well does it matter who files the RT for signing wubi? =) my RTs usually get stuck forever.... Yours are getting done quicker ;-)
<ev> :) you just need to make friends with people in IS/webops
<ev> on it
<xnox> ev: thanks.
 * xnox just makes friends with you ;-)
<ev> xnox: ha! :) I don't think the transitive property applies to RT
<ev> oh wait, it just did
 * xnox hides
<ev> RT 60951
<xnox> ev: No permission to view ticket  =(
<ev> strange
<xnox> maybe after it's trianged in correct queues?!
<ev> yeah, probs
<xnox> anyway added to my short list of RTs I am waiting on.
<ev> xnox: if you're blocked on RTs, Steve can raise the priority of them and mention them in his catch up call with IS
<cjwatson> yeah, doit, he wants to have something to talk about there :)
<ev> xnox: it also helps to know whats in front of you: https://portal.admin.canonical.com/ruins?team=losa
<xnox> ev: well, _I_ am not blocked on them. They are just fixes that affect the users of our services: manpages.ubuntu.com, geoip-lookup.ubuntu.com, wubi release.
<ev> geoip-lookup is relatively important, I would think
<ev> definitely worth mentioning to Steve
<xnox> well geoip is #15 with size estimate XS =) (i hope that's ExtraSmall and not ExtrodinarySophisticated)
<xnox> and manpages got reopened and are not up on the board yet.
<xnox> any opinions on bug 1170150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170150 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "vmlinuz/initrd.img symlinks do not point to signed versions on kernel updates of secure boot UEFI machines" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170150
<xnox> ?
<cjwatson> how is that a grub2 bug?
<cjwatson> it doesn't manage the symlinks
<xnox> cjwatson: what does manage symlinks? linux-kernel?
 * cjwatson reassigns to linux
<cjwatson> -> not our problem :)
<xnox> love it =)
<cjwatson> (also not a release-critical problem or anything since the symlinks are only ever used for the sort of manual use case the reporter suggests)
<xnox> ev: when you will be state side would be able to poke Keybuk about doing a libnih release? or e.g. handing the project over to ~upstart-devel team? https://code.launchpad.net/libnih/+activereviews shows the amount of fixes that are in ubuntu but not upstream, and there hasn't been a bugfix release with those.
<xnox> we have a few people on RPM-based distros asking for a tarball release with all of those fixes.
<xnox> ev: or is it something you don't talk with Keybuk about? =))))
<ev> texted him what you said
<xnox> ev: thanks.
<ev> fingers crossed that it's just something he can quickly cover off on the google bus
<xnox> haha.
<mpt> xnox, what do you think of the jumpy "Keyboard layout" step?
<mpt> http://goo.gl/YwIcT
<xnox> mpt: I am currently staring at the spinning logo around the image.
<xnox> =)))) one moment please.
<xnox> mpt: description sounds ok. But how does one /change/ layouts any any step? (or are we simply not support that like we currently do). E.g. what if I want English(US) everywhere but at the Name field I got a feeling to type "Дмитрий Ледков"? aka setting up a secondary layout?
<xnox> or should we always setup english as a secondary layout and say " you can change layout above, or by pressing Control-x Alt-c Alt-butterfly
<cjwatson> If you set up a non-Latin layout in console-setup then it is always true that you can press Alt+Shift to toggle to English
<mpt> xnox, same as normal, using the text entry menu in the menu bar
<cjwatson> (IIRC)
<xnox> mpt: ack.
<mpt> Which ... actually isn't mentioned at the moment
<xnox> cjwatson: I had no idea, and I don't think we tell users that at the keyboard step do we?
<cjwatson> I don't think we do
<mpt> fixed
<cjwatson> But we might as well tell people rather than inventing another set of keys :)
<cjwatson> I think we may have told people at one point and it got lost in a redesign
<xnox> mpt: is your google doc meant to have a spinner animation as the first figure under Keyboard layout? cause that's what I see here.
<mpt> xnox, that happened when I moved it from one part of the document to another. I'm trying to pluck the image out of an older revision.
 * xnox thinks "interation" is a better word than "redesign" as really everything is constantly "redesigned" =)))))
<xnox> s/interation/iteration/
<mpt> Fixed!
<cjwatson> Well, I was specifically thinking about before the maverick-redesign branch, but I may well be mistaken
<mpt> I've been doing more or less of the design since Ubiquity started, and this is the first I've heard of Alt Shift :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: Alt Shift launches Unity HUD for me to search/execute global-menu items
<xnox> or if done too quick, does nothing.
<xnox> right - I reset to default readd Russian layout and the "key combination to change layouts" has nothing selected.
 * xnox goes to file a bug.
<cjwatson> Bah, I guess the Unity folks didn't know about it either ...
<xnox> cjwatson: askubuntu brings up 2 year old questions with total of 20 000 views on approx. "why alt+shift doesn't change keyboard layout"
<xnox> enabling alt-shift does work well enough with HUD/Dash/Apps
<xnox> so it's just that shortcut is not enabled by default at all.
<cjwatson> It's only enabled by default if you installed with a non-Latin layout
<cjwatson> Or used to be anyway ...
<xnox> Русский is non-latin =) i will do a test install at the weekend to test this.
<cjwatson> Should be, yeah ...
<ev> xnox: jacekn is signing wubi now
<ev> xnox: signed wubi is in place
<xnox> ev: awesome, what's next to "release it" ? I guess next raring image build will simply pick it up?
<xnox> and precise daily as well?
<ev> correct
<xnox> what about just wubi.exe downloads from ubuntu.com?
<xnox> would those just work after the image build?
<cjwatson> The web team usually make that be a redirect to the one we publish on releases.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> Or a mirror of it
<xnox> cjwatson: yeahp, link from ubuntu.com for precise wubi goes to: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/wubi.exe
<xnox> cjwatson: so would you just republish precise wubi there? or do you want me to test the know signed wubi.exe first?
<cjwatson> Usually done at the next point release
<cjwatson> But if it's a fix for 12.04.2 then we could republish
<cjwatson> Rather have it tested first though
<xnox> cjwatson: it's a fix for 12.04.2, so we didn't release any wubi with 12.04.2 but we should have, due to kernel name change to -> *.efi
<xnox> cjwatson: ok will test as per precise-daily iso tracker wubi test cases & will report results there, such that it's documented.
<cjwatson> ah yes, that
<mattrae_> hi, during installation it says it will take 53 min to download language packs. i see they are downloading at ~30KB/s not so fast. ive noticed this a couple times recently
<mattrae_> this is for 12.04.2 desktop
<mattrae_> wondering if anybody else has noticed that downloading the language packs is slow
<cjwatson> mattrae_: not something we can really do much about here, I'm afraid ...
<cjwatson> I guess the mirror for your country is suboptimal for you or something
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-20
<stgraber> cjwatson: around by any chance?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-21
<stgraber> cjwatson: so the question I had is about the signed grub2 on UEFI and how it finds its config. I reinstalled my laptop using raring with just an EFI partition and a LVM partition. My / is on a LV which led to grub giving me a recovery shell on first boot.
<stgraber> I vaguely remember seeing a minimal grub.cfg in /boot/efi in the past that'd point grub towards the real config file but can't find it on that clean install
<stgraber> so I just want to check whether we've got a bug there or if it's not a supported setup, whether it's possible to dump a grub config on the EFI partition to have it source the config from the LVM (instead of me doing this at every boot ;))
<dank> Ran into bug 1080701 on 2 out of 3 machines, repeatably
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<dank> Mounting a partition manually works around the problem for me.   I'd be happy to do test runs for any developer interested.
<cjwatson> If you'll be around tomorrow we may well want to have a look
<cjwatson> Although possibly in UK working hours so hopefully there's some intersection
<cjwatson> The ideal thing for us to have would be a way to reproduce it in a virtual machine, so that one of us can look at it directly, repeatedly reset the state, that kind of thing
<cjwatson> But I appreciate that may not be exactly trivial
<dank> Think it'd be reproducible in the live cd by just running partman with the right commandline?
<dank> alas, just running partman doesn't seem to reproduce the problem; it uses the console UI, and gets to the partitioning screen ok.   Hmm.
<dank> I could be available tomorrow morning to run tests, I'm in California, can test  starting about 7am (3pm London time)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-14
<zooko> Hey folks, I get a stack trace in my /var/log/syslog from libparted.so
<zooko> when I run ubiquity.
<zooko> The last function is ped_assert, then a frame with no function name, then fat_open.
<zooko> There is only one FAT partition around here, it is the EFI boot partition on this Macbook Pro.
<zooko> Is there anything I could do to help diagnose, fix, or work-around this?
<xnox> zooko: did the installer crash and a pop-up got generated to file a bug with a crash report?
<zooko> The installer opened a dialog box that said only: "??? ???".
<zooko> Which I thought was pretty poetic for an error message.
<cjwatson> I fixed that earlier today
<zooko> Not really worse than most error messages.
<zooko> cjwatson: seriously? That's great!
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/2.3-19ubuntu1
<zooko> How can I test your fix?
<cjwatson> I think we'll be spinning new images soon
<cjwatson> infinity is driving that
<zooko> Well, I've got to do some work
<infinity> Yeah, new images happening Very Soon.
<zooko> (on a Free and Open, decentralized, crypto-rific file system!)
<zooko> So, maybe I'll just poke my head back in here or in #lubuntu tonight or tomorrow and see if there is a shiny new image for me to try.
<zooko> Oh, by the way, I've been trying and failing to remaster an inst4aller iso with my own-compiled kernel in it.
<zooko> Any tips on that?
<zooko> I want to have Linux 3.14 so I can have the latest btrfs backwards-incompatible features.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel (probably with some creativity as it's a bit old) might help with building a server image
<zooko> Thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-15
<xnox> stgraber: cjwatson: was there something funny about ch keyboard layout names changing defaults? (e.g. has the meaning of ch changed from german to french or some such)
<tk818> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 in my laptop but I can´t. Is there any one to help me?
<cjwatson> xnox: bug 869825 is the closest thing that comes to mind
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869825 in console-setup (Ubuntu Raring) "French (Switzerland) is no longer a layout choice in the installer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869825
<xnox> cjwatson: thanks.
<bjf> xnox, what do i file server install bugs against?
<cjwatson> debian-installer
<bjf> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> (the package in Ubuntu)
<bjf> cjwatson, xnox bug #1308141
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308141 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "server install trying to mount ext4 partition as vfat on /boot/efi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308141
<zooko> Okay, shall I test today's Lubuntu daily installer iso? Last time I tested it (yesterday?) it had a segfault when reading a FAT32 partition table in parted.
<cjwatson> That bug should be fixed now
<zooko> cjwatson: do you know if http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20140414/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso has your fix?
<cjwatson> yes
<zooko> That timestamp suggests that it might have been built.. okay.
<zooko> Thanks.
<cjwatson> er, and yes :)
<cjwatson> yes I know and yes it does.
<zooko> Will test.
<phillw> hi good people... very quick question.. which script checks for the presence of PAE flag in the alternate (server) installer ISO system. I need to disable it as I have a non-pae kernel :) last time I asked, I am thinking it was mistaken for ubiquity, where as I'm using the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer I've pulled in and expanded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/debian-installer_20101020ubuntu317.tar
<xnox> phillw: d-i pulls a lot of other udebs at runtime.
<xnox> phillw: e.g. partman-* and so on and so for.
<cjwatson> I could have sworn I answered this the other day?
<cjwatson> 17:41 <cjwatson> kernel/i386.sh in the base-installer source package
<cjwatson> 17:42 <cjwatson> I suggest you make your change by way of the test suite ("make test")
<cjwatson> 17:43 <cjwatson> You'll probably want to change arch_check_usable_kernel for the case where the computed kernel flavour name is "486"
<xnox> ah, thanks.
<cjwatson> And no, I didn't misunderstand you as asking about ubiquity.
<phillw> cjwatson: there is no such file as kernel/i386.sh
<cjwatson> There is such a file in the base-installer source package.
<cjwatson> In the initrd, it's /usr/lib/base-installer/kernel.sh
<cjwatson> Sorry, not in the initrd, in the installation environment, I mean
<phillw> cjwatson: but not in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/debian-installer_20101020ubuntu317.tar.gz ?
<cjwatson> As xnox says, debian-installer downloads much of itself at run-time.
<cjwatson> So no, it isn't expected to be there.
<cjwatson> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/ for how d-i is laid out.
<phillw> so.. basically no way to overide the pae check, as it seems to be instigated long before any internet connection is made?
<cjwatson> That's quite untrue.
<cjwatson> On both counts.
<cjwatson> base-installer runs well after the network comes up.
<cjwatson> And you can either override it directly, or you can use the base-installer/kernel/override-image preseed key (which is basically a big hammer, "use this one damnit").
<cjwatson> override it directly> that is, by changing the code
<phillw> cjwatson: is that in the code from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/debian-installer_20101020ubuntu317.tar.gz or do I need a different source?
<cjwatson> It is not in that tarball.
<phillw> cjwatson: and, yeah... "just use this one, damnit" sounds about right for a non-pae kernel being put into a lubuntu ISO that checks for pae flag :)
<cjwatson> It is in the base-installer source package, as I've said several times
<phillw> cjwatson: would you have a link?
<cjwatson> apt-get source base-installer
<cjwatson> Or lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/base-installer/ubuntu
<phillw> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/base-installer/ubuntu here?
<cjwatson> Yes
<phillw> cjwatson: is there a .tar.gz available that I can pull into the build machine?
<phillw> It just is a bit less scary if I keep everything at ~HOME/src as advised in various tutorials :)
<cjwatson> "apt-get source base-installer" in a trusty environment will give you it
<cjwatson> Or "bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/base-installer/ubuntu base-installer"
<phillw> whch is best to keep it in the src area? I'm okay with the tar.gz stuff, but not pulled in a bzr branch before
<phillw> can I issue that from the ~HOME/src directory?
<cjwatson> Either
<cjwatson> They'll both fetch into the current directory
<cjwatson> But perhaps you could ask somewhere else for packaging basics, or read developer.ubuntu.com or whatever, kinda busy with release
<phillw> cjwatson: I know, so are others.... but... alll i want to do is to stop the installer insisting on PAE flag :D ... as you say, we will have more time after 14.04 is out... I'm also testing the lubuntu alternate builds :)
<pmatulis> for a netboot, i understand there is a nic-modules downloadable.  where can i look at it?  i'm trying to troubleshoot why a netboot install fails to detect a network card but a standalone install does
<phillw> I'll leave you in peace. Thankyou for your time
<phillw> it keeps me busy as installs happen :P
<cjwatson> So you could just try booting with base-installer/kernel/override-image=linux-generic on the kernel command line for the installer
<cjwatson> Assuming that's a metapackage that points to your kernel, otherwise substitute as needed
<cjwatson> nic-modules is spat out by the kernel build process
<pmatulis> cjwatson: i may see the driver in the kernel source (nic-modules file) but how to check if it's present during a netboot?
<phillw> cjwatson: The build provides the .debs, using make deb-pkg I do think we should re-visit this after release :)
<pmatulis> cjwatson: re your first point, you're saying to have a certain kernel *installed* in the target system at the preseed stage.  but if there is no network card how do i get that far?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-16
<phillw> hi good people, would some one tell me why the debian installer has been respun, thus causing all server and lubuntu alt-images to be respun? cjwatson As and when you do get time, do give me a poke :)
<phillw> I was just about to start out on the server alts.
<purge> Having issues booting Ubuntu Via USB on my computer.  When I try to boot it runs the Ubuntu screen, but then it goes to  error message: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system, please help :)
<cjwatson> phillw: We needed to fix bug 1307983, which caused a respin of everything.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1307983 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "System not localized after an OEM or offline installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307983
<phillw> cjwatson: okies :) I'll get back to testing :)
<cjwatson> ... but there's another one coming because we didn't quite fix all the cases :-/
<phillw> cjwatson: is that for dbian installer (alternate / server images) as well?
<cjwatson> they contain binary packages from ubiquity, so yes
<phillw> okies... I'll go do something else while I wait - Thanks for the heads up :)
<phillw> cjwatson: if you're doing another respin of the world.. can someone cherry pick this low lying fruit... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1307862
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1307105 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1307862 Kernel install fails due PAE checks" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Kernel changes take ages, no
<phillw> it's the forcepae flag that is missing for the boot :) not the kernel :)
<cjwatson> Well just put it after "--" on the installer command line
<cjwatson> Then grub-installer will copy it to the target system
<cjwatson> So the boot parameters should end with " -- forcepae"
<phillw> I believe that is what they're doing. Just it was fixed in 'main' but not the low-latency one
<cjwatson> This isn't something that needs to be done "in" the kernel
<cjwatson> You can do it when you're booting the image
<phillw> no major worries... it can be fixed later, just thought it was an easy edit to the grub for low-latency, as per what is in generic? But, as you know... pae flags and me are something of a ongoing nightmare :P
<cjwatson> You don't understand
<cjwatson> There is no "grub for low-latency"
<cjwatson> And no special installer handling for forcepae
<cjwatson> Nor does there need to be
<cjwatson> I left a comment on bug 1307105
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1307105 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel install fails due PAE checks" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307105
<cjwatson> Nothing needs to be fixed, the people doing the install just need to add the forcepae flag in a different place
<phillw> can it be added to the generic release notes, rather than relying on each flavour to remember to flag it up?
<cjwatson> It's a wiki, feel free
<cjwatson> Presumably by linking to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<phillw> many thanks.
<pmatulis> how can i determine what udebs are available?  i want to re-read partition table with partprobe
<cjwatson> look at the d-i Packages file
<cjwatson> partprobe isn't available in udeb form though.  usually isn't needed since changes done in parted will automatically reread
<pmatulis> alright, thx
<phillw> cjwatson: I know the answer is "when they're ready", but any ETA of the respins? :)
<cjwatson> dunno, they're running right now
<phillw> kk, thanks
<cjwatson> hopefully next cycle I'll get the livefs-in-Launchpad work done so that this can all go faster
<phillw> in the past, the existing images would have a strike through so to let testers know to wait, this does not seem to be in effect this time. I'm not having a dig at anyone, but when testers have spent a couple or few hours doing tests, it is a kicking when a planned respin occurs with them not having been told to go do some thing useful like eat :P
<cjwatson> doesn't look like I can do that in the UI any more in the case where the rebuilds have been done in bulk on the image master system rather than via the web UI
<phillw> cjwatson: may be worth raising, just for in case we face this situation again...?
<phillw> I'm sure such a function is not beyond the capabilities of the team :)
<cjwatson> I asked Stéphane
<cjwatson> phillw: OK, I was just confused by the text of the option having changed - they're disabled now
<infinity> phillw: To be fair, telling testers to stop testing during a respin is still the wrong answer.
<infinity> phillw: Tests don't magically all invalidate because a single package changed.
<infinity> (Yes, the iso.qa results invalidate, but not all your local findings)
<phillw> infinity: but if a respin is due in a couple of hours, then telling the testers to go eat.. take a break etc. is not too harmful. some testers are on very different time zones and would appreciate knowing that they can have food, take a nap etc. :) As I said to Colin, it is not a rant - just a suggestion as in the past ISO's were struck through when a respin was requested :)
<phillw> it happens to be food time here.. so I'll be back to testing once the new ISO's are built :)
<lborda> jwatson, is there a way to tell via preseed to not use precise-updates pocket? or in other words do not update the system ?
<cjwatson> I'm about to get on a train but I'm pretty sure there are documented things for that in the installation guide
<zooko> HEy I tried the new installer. It didn't have the FAT parse segfault, but there was a different problem or problems.
<cjwatson> It's going to be too late to fix for anything before 14.04.1, just to warn you
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-17
<ZelR> Hiya. Looking for info on 'upgrade-manager -d' to 14.04 restart flaw. Is this correct irc channel for a couple questions about that?
<ZelR> The issue was I was unable to get Ubiquity to continue on. About this system still showed 13.10 and `update-manager -d` stated there where no updates. I kinda expected a restart to pick up the ball but it didnot, nor did a full power restart.
<ZelR> I'm trying to see if this is known issue or if something in my machine needed for apport rpt?
<ZelR> thx. Lantz
<ZelR> -- Any comments or questions?
<ZelR> .
<ZelR> oops sorry. I had two clients active
<ZelR> Ok... Submitted as Bug #1308885 ''
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308885 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Unable to restart into and complete an Ubiquity Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308885
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-18
<ZelR_> I am still looking for some feedback re my question. Did I miss something or am I in the wrong forum? Bug # 1308885
<ZelR_> join #ubuntu-installer
<LantzR> I am still looking for some feedback re my question. Did I miss something or am I in the wrong forum? Bug # 1308885
<xnox> bug #1308885
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1308885 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Unable to restart into and complete an Ubiquity Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308885
<Peanut> I have a bug that I keep running into when doing preseeding, even in 14.04: If you make a mistake, you end up with 'No root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu'. And then a button 'Continue', that goes back to the same error page, so I'm stuck.
<Peanut> Is it worth filing a bug about this? Should I do this in Ubuntu or upstream in Debian installer?
<Teduardo> Howdy, does anyone know how you can change permitrootlogin from without-password to yes in kickstart in 14.04?
<Teduardo> does the sed in the installer not support -i anymore?
<Teduardo> i.e. preseed preseed/late_command string in-target sed -i 's/^PermitRootLogin without-password/PermitRootLogin yes/' /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<infinity> Teduardo: That's in-target, so it would be the installed sed, which absolutely supports -i
<infinity> But you may have quoting issues or something?  I dunno.  I don't do preseedy things.
<CarlFK> Teduardo: sudo less /var/log/installer/syslog ... I see Apr 17 16:21:35 preseed: running preseed command preseed/late_command: cd /target/tmp && wget http://$url/lc/late.sh ...
<CarlFK> and the output of it, so maybe you can see if sed is erroring
<CarlFK> hmm, if it is erroring, it will raise an error .. but I would still start by looking at the log
<devicenull> Did something change in the trusty installer that doesn't allow root login via password anymore?
<devicenull> I'm using the same preseed as I've been using with everything from 12.04 up to now, but I'm getting 'PermitRootLogin without-password' in my ssh config
<Teduardo> hehehe i was just working correcting that mistake lol
<mdeslaur> devicenull: it's not the installer, it's the new openssh default config in trusty
<devicenull> ah
<Teduardo> its unfortunate that they didn't add a ssh configuration line to kickstart so that you could control that
<mdeslaur> well,you can preseed openssh-server/permit-root-login, can't you?
<devicenull> heh, I hit the length limit in preseed/late_command
<ice9> why installer doesn't support efi by default?
<ice9> only grub-pc is installed and not grub-efi
<xnox> ice9: it does.
<xnox> ice9: see amd64 images (64-bit)
<Peanut> mdeslaur: oh, that's a much nicer solution, I'll try that next. (Happen to have run into the same issue today).
<xnox> ice9: in fact all releases since 12.04.2 do (12.10, 13.04, 13.10, 14.04)
<ice9> xnox: even if /boot on usb drive not the sda?
<xnox> ice9: yes.
<xnox> ice9: but may not be well tested when /boot and EFI system partition are on different drives.
<Teduardo> mdeslaur: what is the command for that in a kickstart file?
<ice9> xnox: that's good but I hope that the installer supports manual partitioning for lvm and crypt
<xnox> ice9: it does.
<ice9> xnox: no
<mdeslaur> Teduardo: sorry, I don't know...I'm not sure how kickstart support works
<ice9> xnox: I have to mount the HD manually to partition it and encrypt it
<ice9> before starting the installer
<ice9> then the disk manager in the installer will see my changes
<xnox> ice9: can you please use the installer first, and read the installer guide. Or specify which image you are using, and what you are trying to achieve.
<devicenull> Teduardo: in a preseed, I think it would be 'd-i openssh-server/permit-root-login boolean true'
<devicenull> I forget the command that lets you set preseed configs in a kickstart...
<Teduardo> but it's not a boolean anymore, there are 4 or 5 options
<xnox> ice9: ubuntu server, netinstaller, mini.iso all offer support for mount encrypted volumes and operate on lvm/crypt devices as you wish.
<devicenull> oh, it's not?
<Teduardo> there is yes, no without-password, etc
<ice9> xnox: Im talking about Ubuntu Desktop
<xnox> ice9: desktop installer, can do "full disk lvm and/or full disk encryption" but no support for further tweaking beyond that.
<ice9> xnox: yeah that's what I mean if it can support manual tweaking
<CarlFK> devicenull: my late_command is a script: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/oneiric/preseed_carl.cfg#L104
<xnox> ice9: not implemented yet. You can use mini.iso / server image instead. And to opt for a desktop, simply select "ubuntu-desktop" task for installation.
<devicenull> CarlFK: yea, I just had to convert to that
<Teduardo> devicenull: did you figure out a way to avoid creating a user account?
<devicenull> d-i passwd/make-user boolean false
<devicenull> unless that changed too, I havent checked
<devicenull> I quickly gave up on using kickstarts, it seems they're more trouble then they are worth
<Teduardo> it would be fine if it was either documented or new settings, etc were added to it
<Teduardo> its somewhat nice to be able to use a similar style config for both centos and ubuntu
<Teduardo> if you've pxe installed suse in the past you know that autoyast is a disaster
<Teduardo> so at least Kickstart in ubuntu works
<devicenull> I think I looked into suse once, and it seemed to require BOOTP rather then DHCP, so I just gave up
<Teduardo> yeah if we need a suse install for someone we just attach a kvm and let them install it via cd
<Teduardo> luckily nobody seems to use it
<devicenull> I dont think I've ever seen a request for it
<Teduardo> were you able to figure out how to get the PermitRootLogin to be yes by using the openssh/permit-root-login?
<Teduardo> i've tried several different commands in the kickstart and so far not much happening
<devicenull> I just fix the config with sed
<devicenull> easier then fighting with the 'proper' way of doing it, and there's not really any downside
<Teduardo> ahh, whats your sed command? I tried preseed preseed/late command in target sed -i ... and it didn't work
<devicenull> sed -i 's/PermitRootLogin without-password/PermitRootLogin yes/' /target/etc/ssh/sshd_config;
<Teduardo> so preseed preseed/late_command string in-target sed -i 's/^PermitRootLogin without-password/PermitRootLogin yes/' /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<devicenull> assuming in-target does what I expect, yea
<Teduardo> damn, that command didn't work for me. wonder what i'm doing wrong
<zooko> I can report mostly-success with 14.04! Thanks!
<zooko> Can you advise me on how to install my grub, kernel, initrd, and whatever other stuff that I don't understand into /dev/sda1, or into some mysterious space on the disk that exists outside of any partition, instead of what it is
<zooko> currently doing, which is installing into the thing that has the / fs mounted on it, which is /dev/sda5?
<zooko> My boot manager (refind) can't boot things from /dev/sda5, probably because it is a btrfs filesystem.
<zooko> This is on a Macbook Pro 5,3
<zooko> Hm, I just downloaded the final version -- lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso,
<zooko> and dd'ed it onto a USB stick, but when I boot my Macbook Pro (5,3) with that USB stick in, it doesn't boot.
<zooko> Do I need to flip a "bootable" flag on my USB stick or something?
<zooko> Hrm... I wonder if this is relevant. During the dd I got a lot of /var/log/syslog msgs saying
<zooko> timeout '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb'
<zooko> timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb'
<zooko> I wonder if that means the dd didn't work.
<xnox> zooko: with newer macs, i found that "amd64" image works best.
<xnox> zooko: also i'm not sure if lubuntu is EFI enabled.
<zooko> xnox: thanks. So I wonder why the download page recommends the "mac" version.
<zooko> And I looked for, but didn't find an explanation of what the Mac version is exactly.
<zooko> This page: http://lubuntu.net/
<zooko> And this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<xnox> zooko: EFI partitions are always FAT, grub can and does know how to boot kernel off btrfs.
<xnox> zooko: so that should just work, but will test.
<xnox> zooko: well, that is incorrect. but i don't manage those websites.
<xnox> zooko: at the moment we believe that "mac" image is best for CDs, however regular one is best if you burn USB disk.
<xnox> (well, dd)
<zooko> xnox: thanks.
<zooko> xnox: but, the problem I'm having is that the refind boot manager comes up instead of the USB stick installer image coming up, when I boot.
<zooko> Could this be due to the +mac image being worse for this machine than the normal amd64 image?
<zooko> Or could it be that blkid timeout killed stuff in my syslog telling me that my dd is not working?
<cjwatson> Teduardo,devicenull: it *is* a boolean as far as that preseed entry is concerned.  "preseed openssh-server/permit-root-login boolean true" would be the form to use in a Kickstart file.
<cjwatson> Wait, sorry, that's backwards, the question name is confusing
<cjwatson> preseed openssh-server/permit-root-login boolean false
<cjwatson> I wasn't really thinking of it from the preseeding point of view when I wrote it *shrug*
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-13
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: poke. still around?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yo
<flexiondotorg> flexiondotorg, Nope. I couldn't get any useful output via a tty. I've not had the chance to look today :(
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: ok, but it looks like things are working nicely here in a VM for whatever weird reason
<cyphermox> oh wait, you're talking about oem
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: wondering if you want to give a try to checking my fix for casper reboot from the liveCD
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I can totally do that.
<cyphermox> ok, I'll get you the details
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Ping me the info :)
<cyphermox> so, you'll want to try to install https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ubuntu/installer-dev/+sourcepub/4941695/+listing-archive-extra on a liveCD
<cyphermox> that or apply the diff once it's available
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Can I apply that by boot the live session and installing the required packages?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> it's only changing something that runs on shutdown
<flexiondotorg> Do I need to remaster the iso?
<cyphermox> nope
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
 * flexiondotorg goes testing.
<cyphermox> you should be able to even add-apt-repository && apt update && apt install casper
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, That was my plan.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, http://imgur.com/TOspsIs
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I clicked restart and briefly saw some shutdown message but no option to press enter to eject media.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Then what you see in the image above.
<cyphermox> yeah, something got broken there, I'm not sure
<cyphermox> maybe bad iso?
<cyphermox> *sigh*
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, But no automatic reboot.
<cyphermox> well, no
<cyphermox> that message would break things badly
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, zsync say the iso is good.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, That was i386.
<flexiondotorg> I'll test again on amd64.
<cyphermox> ok
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Same on amd64 :(
<cyphermox> boo
<cyphermox> oh well
<cyphermox> was that in VMs?
<cyphermox> or on actual hardware?
<cyphermox> maybe it really does need to be on a remastered iso
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, In VMs
<cyphermox> virtualbox then?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Yes, at work now. So VirtualBox.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, it looks like it works in qemu, this is troubling
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-15
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> I have a strange issue when preseeding an alternate iso, when loading the preseed I have a lot of messages "preseed/run: mount: mounting /dev/vda on /media failed: Invalid argument"
<nebuchadnezzar> I try to preseed a trusty ISO
<nebuchadnezzar> I can not figure out why the installer want to mount the disk on each preseed action
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: wouldn't /dev/vda not be a partition but the whole disk, and otherwise possibly mounted somewhere else?
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: if you can share your preseed, I can take a look
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: yes, /dev/vda is the whole disk but it's empty, no partition table yet
<nebuchadnezzar> I'll provide the preseed tomorrow since I'm home now ;-)
<nebuchadnezzar> note that I do not have this issue when I netboot my installation from PXE, with exactly the same preseed
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: so what device has the install media then?
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: no, the media is an iso as /dev/hda
<nebuchadnezzar> /dev/vda is the virtio disk on which to install
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: note that I try a 14.04.2 server install and before displaying the curse installation I saw the same message, but only once
<cyphermox> well, assuming you're trying to install to /dev/vda, it probably wouldn't try to mount it in /media, and rather try mounting in /target
<cyphermox> but your preseed might contain clues as to what's going on, you'll just want to remove the root password if you're setting it in there
<cyphermox> (if you can share it)
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: I'll be able to share it toworrow, at work, I don't have access from home
<cyphermox> no worries, just ping me :)
<cyphermox> but be careful, like I said, preseed may contain a root password, so you'll want to check it over first
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-16
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: hello, our preseeds are online http://eoleng.ac-dijon.fr/pub/eole-preseed/, it's based on hands-off with some modifications
<nebuchadnezzar> so I have the message each time a preseed file is included by subclass.sh
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: to simple reproduce the issue, just make multiple preseed/include in a preseed file
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: ah, interesting
<cyphermox> how do you point the system to the initial preseed? loaded over ftp?
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: no, I modify the isolinux/txt.cfg to add auto=true file=/cdrom/preseed/./perso.seed to the append
<cyphermox> ok, you're shipping the preseed on a customized cd
<nebuchadnezzar> yes
<cyphermox> so presumable something isn't managing to mount /cdrom properly?
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: /cdrom is mount correctly
<cyphermox> :/
<cyphermox> I don't know
<nebuchadnezzar> thanks for your time, I'll try to see if I have the same issue with debian ISO, to see if it's a specificity of debian-installer in ubuntu
<cyphermox> xnox: yo, you around?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-17
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity - The reboot after install issue is not fixed as far as I can tell.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1436715
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity I have done test installs in VirtualBox and real hardware.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity - VirtualBox guest locks up, does not present an Eject media option.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, infinity - Real hardware does present Eject media but locks up once ENTER is pressed.
<davmor2> cyphermox: when you are about I'm running some tests on iso's today.  In oem mode ubiquity installer mode the volume looks to be permanently muted, I will try with a standard in mode and let you know if it is permanent muted on the oem desktop and end user desktop too
<davmor2> cyphermox: next the machine is still not rebooting on when you hit enter
<davmor2> cyphermox: next issue there seems to be no End User Setup icon on the oem desktop
<davmor2> cyphermox: network manager is not seeing my Wifi AP even though it did in setup session
<cyphermox> davmor2: I'll run tests again here, but I thought I tried oem yesterday; it got broken because reasons
<davmor2> cyphermox: I got bugs in u-quality
<cyphermox> aye
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I'm going to test oem-config again now.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, You saw my earlier comment about reboot at end of install now working?
<cyphermox> there are conflicting reports to that effect
<cyphermox> it's not working every time, it seems
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Are you referring to the reboot issues? ^^^
<cyphermox> yes
<flexiondotorg> I've tested of several machines (real and virtual) and it has not worked :(
<cyphermox> rebooting, going to run some testing on hardware, and all I have is my laptop
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-19
<superm1> cyphermox: so the root cause of xnox's issue was missing fwupdate-signed (which is that upgrade bug he linked above) but that also reminds me that there needed to be a d-i install item for fwupdate-signed
<cyphermox> hum, what?
<cyphermox> oh. yeah, to install fwupdate/fwupdate-signed if we detect this is secureboot and all
<cyphermox> well, EFI really, not secureboot
<cyphermox> in any case, it's not done, and it's not the right time to do this anymore
<superm1> well for .1 though?
<cyphermox> for now gnome-software will need to pull fwupdate/-signed and everything it needs
<cyphermox> yeah, for .1
<cyphermox> I totally agree we should get it fixed
<cyphermox> just not that it's critical for the release thursday :)
<superm1> right
<superm1> the normal install scenario (ubiquity) does it right and that's what most people will do anyway
<cyphermox> great
<cyphermox> that's what I expected, but we indeed missed the d-i part
<cyphermox> that said, doing this in d-i is easy
<superm1> it was in the back of my mind, but too much other stuff in the front :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> if you convince infinity maybe we can squeeze it in
<xnox> superm1, it did go to 100% 4/5 times, but it did upgrade fine.
<cyphermox> it won't be on images, but any networked install would work.
 * xnox ponders what's new in the new firmware
<superm1> i don't know how to do stuff in d-i myself having not dabbled there before
<cyphermox> I may be able to do this later
<xnox> superm1, you probably need somere if efi / if signed / apt-install fwupdate-signed
<xnox> and that's it
<superm1> xnox: yeah i've argued that we should really have multiple bars (1 for overall and 1 for individual item) that "BIOS flash" is actually like 5 different payloads (firmware, TiPD, ME, EC, and some others)
<xnox> superm1, guys here are seeding fwupdate-signed somewhere to help with upgrades.
<cyphermox> ok
<xnox> superm1, or like each item could use the 1/5th of a progress bar
<superm1> xnox: yeah, but again out of my hands :)
<xnox> =)
<xnox> superm1, which one is for the NSA?
<xnox> monitoring
<xnox> superm1, we have no idea what TiPD and ME is =)))))
<superm1> TI power deliver (for type c) and intel management engine
<superm1> they're all signed with a key pair that matches one burned into hardware, so if NSA is going to modify binaries to insert some monitoring to that, we've got bigger problems :)
<xnox> of course we do =)
<xnox> anyway, wondering what's new in that firmware now
 * xnox goes to try to find release notes
<superm1> it should be mostly stability stuff
<superm1> there will be another landing soon too
<xnox> does that have Intel updates too for skylake power management on linux et.al.?
<xnox> superm1, also, nice one that I did not have to accept Dell EULA =)
<xnox> to get the update
<xnox> anyway, time to fix the release
<superm1> xnox: if you are having problems with NVMe not going into lowest power state (i forget where that fix landed) try to reset bios default settings
<xnox> superm1, resetting bios to default settings will make NVMe disappear from linux
<superm1> set it to AHCI mode after
<xnox> superm1, cause dell xps 15 ships with "intel rapid start" by default for nvme + windos 10. Change that to ACHI setting (like i did) makes Windows 10 non-bootable until one does the dance of safeboot->safeboot->windows
<xnox> and achi is the one seen by linux.
<xnox> yeah i am in ahci mode.
<superm1> xnox: oh yeah, iRST fun
<superm1> we ship it with AHCI mode in linux too
<xnox> superm1, right, my bug is that Dell should ship Windows with *both* iRST & AHCI "drivers" in the Windows loader, such that flipping the switch in Bios does not break windows 10 boot
<xnox> aka
<xnox> Dell should not ship things that are susspeptible to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface#Boot_issues
<superm1> but so what i was meaning by the reset bios default settings it causes the power management information that is supported by all devices and cached in NVRAM
<xnox> "Some operating systems, notably Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 10, do not configure themselves to load the AHCI driver upon boot if the SATA controller was not in AHCI mode at the time of installation. This can cause failure to boot, with an error message, if the SATA controller is later switched to AHCI mode. For this reason, Intel recommends changing the drive controller to AHCI or RAID before installing an operating
<xnox> system.[1] (It may also be necessary to load chipset-specific AHCI or RAID drivers at installation time, for example from a USB flash drive.)"
<xnox> oh, interesting
<xnox> i can do that i guess.
<superm1> mjg59 was just talking to me about that yesterday
<superm1> he told me he couldn't get into PC8 (was stuck in PC3)
<superm1> and that was sorted on a BIOS update, but the ASPM information for the NVMe drive was cached from an earlier BIOS
<superm1> including both drivers for windows (AHCI and iRST) unfortunately doesn't fix that problem in Windows
<superm1> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1572198 there you go for tracking that for .1
<superm1> i didn't see a milestone for .1, so i just marked -updates
<xnox> superm1, right. surely the firmware upgrade should be able to flush those variables.... no?
<superm1> no it won't
<superm1> flushing those variables would make next POST longer
<superm1> normally they're only regenerated when a new device ID is detected at POST (eg adding a new drive)
<superm1> normally circumstances like this won't happen across BIOS releases
#ubuntu-installer 2016-04-20
<mercury00_> Hello all. I'm having a problem with my preseeds being ignored.
<mercury00_> specifically, when I set d-i console-setup/ask_detect boolean false I still get asked about my keyboard layout.
<mercury00_> other preseed options seem to work. Any idea why the keyboard option is being ignored?
<CarlFK> mercury00_: maybe... sec... checking sometohing...
<mercury00_> Thanks
<CarlFK> mercury00_: looking at my net boot preseed, looks like there was a time when that needed to be passed as a parameter because the installer wanted to use the setting before it had read the file
<CarlFK> 	append initrd=ubuntu/natty/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw  locale=en_US keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us  console-setup/layoutcode=us console-setup/ask_detect=false  netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 netcfg/get_hostname=  apt-setup/proposed=true DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 SHAZ=g2a tasks="ubuntu-desktop"  -- vga=6
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default#L139
<mercury00_> Ah, I see, my preseed isn't being read until after that step,
<CarlFK> but that was natty, and after that I stopped using it
<CarlFK> maybe.  that would be my first guess
<mercury00_> I'll update all the netboot options and see if that fixes it. I've tried everything but that, dumped more preseed keyboard options into the preseed than everything else combined trying to get it to stop asking
<CarlFK> well.. if you are doing netboot, I would compare your files to mine
<CarlFK> 	append initrd=ubuntu/vivid/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw auto=true  netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname= netcfg/dhcpv6_timeout=5  DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=g2a tasks="ubuntu-desktop" -- vga=6
<CarlFK> hmm, what does auto=true do?
<mercury00_> I don't have auto=true, so I'mnot sure,
<mercury00_> next question, whenever I get to the partitioner it asks what method I want to choose; I can't seem to "preseed" that I want to manually parition it interactively. It always prsents a bunch of options to choose including "manual",
<mercury00_> anyone know if that's a setting I can preseed /without/ preseeding a recipe or actual manual partition layout?
<mercury00_> that is, I'm hoping to simply skip the step that asks if I want guided paritioning, and just go straight to manual partitioning, without necessarily preseeding the partition scheme itself
<mercury00_> my attempts so far have merely given me "no root device specified" error that can't be backed out of or fixed except by rebooting
<mercury00_> I'll keep investigating that one if nobody else know, but my most important question is, how do I get partman to always use GPT? It always demands on partitioning everything MBR right now, with or without a preseed file, so seems like the default behavior. How do I even access an option to /not/ create a MBR table, and use a GPT instead?
<mercury00_> I know if the disk is /already/ GPT, it handles it fine, so there must be a way to get partman to use GPT in the first place?
<mercury00_> ...and put the option in a preseed file too
<CarlFK> sorry, I fumble with the manual partitioning thing too.    But I only use that once or twice a year - the rest of the time auto so I haven't put much more time into it
<CarlFK> and no clue about gpt.
<mercury00_> I wish there was some actual documentation for preseed debian installer. half of the things in the "documentation" I've implemented... don't actually work at all.
<mercury00_> Is there a secret automated network installation tool I don't know about that everyone else uses? I'm curious because I'm happy to adopt whatever everyone else is using
<mercury00_> The boot option to make auto_detect false worked, by the way; it didn't ask if I wanted to autodetect the keyboard. sadly it still asks what language and keyboard type, which I thought I already provided.
<CarlFK> mercury00_:  I have been doing this for about 10 years, and hanging out on the #chan most of the time
<CarlFK> I suggest setting up what I use: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/README.txt
<CarlFK> let me know if you are going to do that and I'll sync up my repo with what I am currently using
<mercury00_> I'll take a look,
<mercury00_> I just found FAI-project - maybe this is what people are using instead of d-i
<cjwatson> mercury00_: always use GPT> d-i partman-partitioning/default_label string gpt
<mercury00_> Yeah, I have that in my preseed; doesn't do anything though. still mbr.
<cjwatson> mercury00_: then I would assume that the partition table already exists, in which case partman will not create a new one
<mercury00_> what's interesting, is with that preseed, if I try to change the actual label of a partition itself, I have to select the option twice before I can,
<cjwatson> (it may *populate* it, but that's different from actually creating a brand new partition table)
<mercury00_> but without that preseed I can set the partition label without selecting the option twice; this makes me think that default_label has to do with the partition, rather than the disk
<cjwatson> I implemented it, I can assure you it doesn't
<cjwatson> I assume something else is going on to confound matters
<mercury00_> Hmm, it doesn't create a partition table for me at all; and when I do create a parition table, it's still just MBR
<cjwatson> I'm busy with 16.04 release prep right now, but if this were happening to me I would run a test install with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer and search through the logs for default_label to confirm that the change was actually being applied
<mercury00_> all my disks just show as unpartitioned when I get to that step, and I have d-i partman-partitioning/default_label string gpt and d-i partman-partitioning/default_label select gpt
<cjwatson> setting both is useless
<mercury00_> I know, but I'm grasping at straws trying to cover my bases to get this to work
<cjwatson> basically just equivalent to setting the same thing twice, although strictly the proper type is "string"
<cjwatson> DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer is a much less flaily way of getting useful data
<cjwatson> it'll spit out a trace of all debconf activity to the installer syslog
<mercury00_> I'll try that, I assume I just read the template and questions dat files then?
<cjwatson> you can then extract that and grep through syslog for what it's doing
<cjwatson> either using "save debug logs" from the installer main menu, or by running "anna-install openssh-client-udeb" and then scping /var/log/syslog somewhere else
<mercury00_> ah, I preseed the rest of the boot so don't get to select save debug logs on the main menu
<mercury00_> I have an ssh-enabled installer I can use for that, I'll try it now
<mercury00_> DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer is a kernel option at boot then, right?
<cjwatson> yep
<mercury00_> sheesh. there's tons of stuff in this file.
<cjwatson> Sure, it's a trace.
<cjwatson> That's why I suggested searching :)
<mercury00_> Ah, what am I looking for?
<cjwatson> search through the logs for default_label to confirm that the change was actually being applied
<cjwatson> but /me -> sleep
<mercury00_> Ah, I didn't use the preseed
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-17
<CarlFK> I want to trace the apt install scripts that fire from d-i preseed/late_command string /tmp/misc/isshd.sh && chroot /target set -x && apt install -y unattended-upgrades
<CarlFK> that trows Apr 17 14:00:12 log-output: chroot: can't execute 'set': No such file or directory
<CarlFK> the error I am trying to trace to: Apr 17 07:10:42 log-output: /tmp/unattended-upgrades.config.cHB9IU: 44: /tmp/unattended-upgrades.config.cHB9IU: 3: Bad file descriptor
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-18
<CarlFK> where is the u version of https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/grub-installer.git/ ?
<CarlFK> I have that on a debian stretch install, and something like this bug is happening https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=785149
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/grub-installer/master/files
<CarlFK> rats.  same as stretch.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-19
<ProfMac> I'm having fun with partman.  I have found the log files at /var/log/partman during an unsuccessful installation, from one of the terminal windows.  I am, as is everyone, debugging a preseed file.
<ProfMac> I wonder if somehow I can feed the preseed file into the front of the pipe, and observer meaningful steps along the path.
<cjwatson> ProfMac: Preseed files aren't imperative in a way that would cause that to make sense; they operate by setting a load of values in a database, which are used by later steps in the installer.
<cjwatson> ProfMac: The usual swiss-army-knife for debugging is to pass DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line when starting the installer.  That will cause a trace of all debconf interaction (i.e. nearly everything) to be written to /var/log/syslog.
<ProfMac> ah.  I'll try that.  I take it that it takes a while for people to grok the preseed partition descriptions.
<ProfMac> I wish that the working examples worked :-)
<xnox> CarlFK, but, we do support NVMe drives....
<xnox> CarlFK, e.g. we did SRU bug fixes for it - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/1.128ubuntu5.1
<cjwatson> ProfMac: Declarative partitioning is certainly the most complicated part of the task by a long shot.
<ProfMac> I would like to find documentation on how partman works, and a working example with LVM and/or raid.  I have several apparantly well written examples, but they don't work in my hands.
<ProfMac> is there a tool that reads an existing set of disks, and produces a preseed file that implies how to re-create them?
<cjwatson> I don't believe so, unfortunately.
<CarlFK> xnox: thanks
<ProfMac> I notice the X-window system is alive during install.  I have used ssh to reach out to another system.  openssh-server is not installed, however.  Is there any way to reach in from the outside during the install process?
<CarlFK> ProfMac: well.. here is what I came up with like 6 years ago:
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/ec/early_command.sh
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/early_command string cd /tmp && wget  http://$url/ec/early_command.sh && chmod u+x early_command.sh  && ./early_command.sh
<ProfMac> CarlFK, it looks nice and clean.
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string /tmp/misc/isshd.sh
<CarlFK> from what I remember,  i can't run isshd.sh at the time early_command runs - it errors and all goes bad
<CarlFK> so I grab all the files, let them sit till needed.  like if the installer stops at some point, I can hit a-f2, /tmp/misc/issd.sh and then ssh in from my laptop
<ProfMac> Yes, that is pretty much the plan, ssh in when it needs attention.
<CarlFK> I just found "preseed/run”  but haven't tried it. nor can I find any docs. there was a bug report that said it ran pretty early.  there is prof it exits here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html
<CarlFK> I am always a little bothered that I need to go to the keyboard of the machine being installed
<CarlFK> I think there is something to provide the anyway, but never figured out how to make that work either
<CarlFK> xnox: does the 128  in  grub-installer/1.128ubuntu5.1 mean I don't have it in BusyBox v1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-20
<xnox> CarlFK, i'm confused what busybox package version number got to do with grub-installer package version number.
<xnox> CarlFK, note that d-i is essentially just an initramfs, with udeb package manager. You can look into manifest to see the version numbers of udebs for both grub-installer in use and busybox.
<xnox> if the udebs are not built-into the d-i initramfs, they are fetched from the network mirror or from the iso (if one uses e.g. server.iso to boot/install)
<xnox> CarlFK, what is the d-i buildstamp that you are using?
<CarlFK> (03:58:39 AM) xnox: CarlFK, what is the d-i buildstamp that you are using?
<CarlFK> how do I check ?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-04-21
<ProfMac> I have a seed file that installs with lvm partitions on 14.04.3.  It is not totally clean, but it is at the point that I can match the results and /var/log/syslog, and make forward progress in modifying my preseed file.  Yeah!
<ProfMac> The biggest step forward was to quit trying to get 12.04.5 to respond meaningfully :-)
<CarlFK> ProfMac: hey there
<ProfMac> CarlFK, hey there
<CarlFK> maybe you can help. I am installing to an ssd that shows up as Apr 21 04:21:05 frontend: --> SET partman-auto/disk /dev/nvme0n1
<CarlFK> but I am getting  "no root filesystem defined"
<ProfMac> oh lord.  I have known about preseeding for almost a week now...
<CarlFK> well, you are doing disky things.  I just try to go with the default
<ProfMac> Yep, I see that error a lot.  Do you know about running an xterm during the install, and running gedit /var/log/syslog to see what is happening while the install is still alive?
<CarlFK> kinda  - all my installs use the text based installer.  so no x anything.. and I have a script that scp's all the logs and stuff to another box so I can use vim and whatever tools
<ProfMac> Are you running the standard vanilla install from the distribution disk, or are you doing more customization.
<CarlFK> oh, and cut/paste lines int irc. like up there
<ProfMac> ah.  You are more advanced than I am there.  I can't throw an xterm to another machine yet.
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<CarlFK> put that on what we will call the pxe server
<CarlFK> target machie, bios set to pxe boot that
<ProfMac> My most recent misadventure with no root filesystem was when I somehow specified a lvm group, but never attached one of them to a physical disk.
<ProfMac> cool.
<CarlFK> then the kernel append, preseed.cfg and those scripts all live on the server
<CarlFK> I can edit, save, reboot the target, ... don't have to move usb sticks around
<ProfMac> got it.  sounds clever, and real work related.
<ProfMac> This is all too new for me to offer good advice, but the old approach of only change 1 thing, keep good logs, append unixtime to filenames, sort of at random led me to my first success, occurring as we speak.
<CarlFK> yay!
<CarlFK> welp.. tried to install zesty... grub-installer didn't error, but bios says "insert boot device and hit any key"
<CarlFK> bed time now.  will poke again tomorrow.
<ProfMac> good luck.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-15
<xnox> Laney:  https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/revert-modaliases/+merge/382296 so i'm keeping casper_flavour bit => i.e. the work to support dual casper flavours.
<xnox> Laney:  unless you don't want that, then i can revert that too
<xnox> i.e. set casper_flavour="" is still there
<xnox> and $casper_flavour everywhere in the menu entries
<Laney> xnox: you're thinking we might need it later?
<xnox> Laney:  there is some bullshit for multiple flavours on subiquity images already. But I guess all that uses "BACKPORT_KERNEL" logic
<xnox> and generates hwe grub
<xnox> actually yeah, we don't need it.
<xnox> let me purge the casper_flavour too then.
<Laney> heh
<xnox> Laney:  ok, PR updated. I'm happy with it now.
<Laney> cool
<Laney> xnox: on the drop integrity one
<Laney> what is CDIMAGE_INSTALL_BASE and why does that keep the option?
<Laney> could chase this all back up through ubuntu-cdimage but presumably you already know
<xnox> Laney: that is d-i based alternate installer
<xnox> Which has d-i check.
<xnox> Or maybe it is that weird "live" image without ubiquity, with spliced "d-i" (i.e. reboot to install)
<Laney> never heard of that
<Laney> ok it's set from cron.daily i.e. d-i
<Laney> sounds legit
<xnox> The code is written, it is possible to build all in one d-i & live image. Cause d-i kernel is in /boot, and Casper is in /Casper. Etc.
<xnox> Plus the kernel arg is different for d-i integrity check I think. It's MENU=bin/cdrom/-checker that doesn't exist on ubiquity images
<Laney> i gettit
<Laney> sucks that we keep tools/boot/ALL THE RELEASES
<Laney> makes grepping annoying
<Laney> also that we have tools/boot/focal/things that are unused
<xnox> so svn
<Laney> xnox: why can't I see where maybe-ubiquity was set before your MP
<xnox> Laney:  for grub, it never was.
<xnox> Laney:  grub only did "Try ubuntu" & "Install ubuntu"
<Laney> no for isolinux
<xnox> Laney:  and maybe-ubiquity in bios, is baked into the default arg for silent
<Laney> I think "Try $HUMANPROJECT without installing" is wrong and it should be "Start $HUMAMNPROJECT" like Kubuntu has
<xnox> that breaks translations
<xnox> and the UX is bad, and doesn't match the installed system.
<xnox> i hate the "Start" thing
<xnox> Laney:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vRHwnpf4dm/ is where maybe-ubiquity is set for bios boot
<Laney> how does it break translations if kubuntu uses it?
<xnox> Laney:  cause they didn't translate it, and we are not changing bios boot.
<Laney> oh in a different project OF COURSE
<xnox> and that
<xnox> to me, making entries for installer look as close as possible for post boot, is nice.
<xnox> and after install the default boot entry is just "Ubuntu"
<Laney> so what is Try without installing?!?!?!
<xnox> it boot simply to the live session and one sees desktop
<xnox> aka the current efi behaviour on bionic
<xnox> Laney:  do you want hangout? i can broadcast the old & new behaviour of all options
<Laney> it's ok
<Laney> I've got to go eat some food, it will probably make sense once I've done that
<xnox> maybe-ubiquity & only-ubiquity => they go to ubuntu-dm, and either show two buttons to "try" & "install", or it has just the installer mode.
<Laney> yeah I know how the options map to what you end up seeing
<xnox> "nothing" => just boots and autologs in
<Laney> ah you added a livelabelgrub
<Laney> I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Laney> ok brb
<xnox> yes i did that =)
<Laney> man
<Laney> merging all these branches at the same time is scary
<Laney> xnox: I don't know about all the implications of the "legacy-server" stuff, maybe ask vorlon to take a look?
<Laney> "ubuntu-server" is encoded all over the place
<xnox> Laney:  i know, indeed vorlon is on the hook to review that bit.
<xnox> Laney:  we will break people, and that's why we are changing the name.
<xnox> Laney:  and like i kind of want to prepublish & publish "legacy" beta once this lands.
<Laney> It's more pieces of our infrastructure that expect the current name that I'm worried about atm
<Laney> happy for vorlon to take that on
<Laney> xnox: it's in, want a build?
<Laney> or try tomorrow's daily
<xnox> Laney:  i can't tell what's in =( /me pushes buttons to import mirror
<Laney> muhahah
<xnox> Laney:  i think i want desktop image respins
<xnox> Laney:  can you trigger those?
<Laney> xnox: ok I'll give you an amd64 without livefs
<Laney> it is running
<xnox> tah
<xnox> very sensible!
<xnox> Laney:  somehow i know that from the logs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20200415.2 should exist, but it does not
#ubuntu-installer 2020-04-16
<xnox> Laney:  so rebuilding iso using proposed livecd-rootfs + my ubiquity fixes to test all the oem things
<Laney> w00t
<Laney> new ubiquity on final freeze day
<Laney> keeping traditions alive
<xnox> if i can build the repo
 * xnox really wants to fusefs mount unsplit archive mirror
<xnox> Laney:  i really love booting to maybe-ubiquity by default. makes me feel so much better
<Laney> xnox: I don't, I hate it, it plays that bloody sound every time :p
<xnox> sound?
 * xnox ponders if sound is broken on my machines
<Laney> must be
<xnox> oh
<xnox> i have headphones plugged in
<Laney> it plays the welcome jingle when maybe-ubiquity appears
<xnox> and i don't have them on
<xnox> argh
<xnox> Laney:  i kind of need new desktop iso built with a working & signed pool =(
<Laney> you mean your new livecd-rootfs?
<xnox> yes
 * xnox ponders
<Laney> can't do much about that
<xnox> cause it removes oem kernel from livecd-rootfs & i did push the seed change to add oem kernel to the pool; and my testing currently fails because my self-built .iso doesn't have pool (that /target trusts)
<Laney> you could copy to a PPA and run the livefs build in there
 * xnox really wants to switch to livefs images shipping "cat ship-live | xargs -L1 apt install --download-only" => with that apt change to not remove any cached packages.
<xnox> Laney:  yes, and i have done that. I have a good livefs.
<xnox> Laney:  i don't have a good /pool
<xnox> oooh
<xnox> let me check if todays daily has a good pool
<Laney> thought you had a way to run the cdimage bits
<xnox> but i can't sign it
<xnox> let me check if today's pool is good; cause then i can slap my livefs onto that iso; ignore casper uuid check and boot that
<xnox> yes todays manifest is good
 * xnox goes to hack stuff
<Laney> ah le signatures
<xnox> and no the pool is bad
<xnox> but hopefully things will work
<xnox> (i.e. it _doesn't_ have linux-oem, because linux-oem was in the squashfs, and mine one doesn't have it)
<xnox> so can't do offline test, but online should work
<xnox> plain install is good
<xnox> doing qemu-oem install
<Laney> xnox: any word?
<Laney> or did you want the new iso to test before being ready I guess
<xnox> Laney:  so i see oem getting install and generic installed too, not sure why yet
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> livefs is doing its being-walked-across-london-one-bit-at-a-time thing
<Laney> xnox: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/382411 when you get a minute too please?
<Laney> I'm going now
<Laney> but I'll come back if there's a ubiquity to review and upload
<Laney> xnox: telegram me if you want that to happen, won't be far away obviously
<xnox> Laney:  ubiquity last installed a new kernel version flavour when it was in 2.x series
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> looks like we got a desktop iso at least
